# Ma davvero è così normale tradire ?



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

*Ma davvero è così normale tradire ?*

Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
Cena con amici e colleghi. 
Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento. 
Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
Unica io che guarda stralunata il resto dei commensali.
Ma se è così normale , mi chiedo, perché non renderlo trasparente e alla luce del sole? Perché allora lo si nasconde? 
Forse perché è normale solo quando le corna si fanno e non si ricevono? 
Mah?!? 
Datemi lo zucchero filato e infilatemi nella porta di alice nel paese delle meraviglie.....
Sono un alieno!!


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

alcuni si nascondono perchè lo zucchero filato è proprio quello.

qualcuno lo vive alla luce del sole, ma in genere li chiamano pervertiti.....


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> alcuni si nascondono perchè lo zucchero filato è proprio quello.
> 
> qualcuno lo vive alla luce del sole, ma in genere li chiamano pervertiti.....


Secondo me si nascondono per due motivi 
1-perché sanno che il partner potrebbe non essere d’accordo 
2-perché il partner potrebbe sentirsi autorizzato a fare lo stesso...

Sbaglio?


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me si nascondono per due motivi
> 1-perché sanno che il partner potrebbe non essere d’accordo
> 2-perché il partner potrebbe sentirsi autorizzato a fare lo stesso...
> 
> Sbaglio?


vale per il primo caso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Domanda difficile difficile, richiederebbe su uno studio più che una risposta.
Non so dirti: ci sono uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e non tradiscono; ci sono uomini e donne che non tradiscono perché non hanno occasioni. Infine uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e le sfruttano. 
Anche in questo caso, ce ne sono alucni/e che di occasioni ne hanno poche e ci si fiondano. E se ne avessero di più sarebbero ancora più contenti. Altri/e che invece "si limitano", altri/e ancora che hanno occasioni da vendere e non si limitano.

Quello che è importante però sottolineare che il tradimento e la figura dell'amante e*rano diffusissimi anche nelle società tradizionali. *E' quindi una cosa connaturata all'uomo (inteso come genere umano), che sembra essere un animale a monogamia condizionata o limitata.
La novità dei nostri giorni, di noi "moderni" è invece proprio lo sciogliere il vincolo precedente per costruirne uno nuovo.
Mettiamola così (oggi sono generoso   ): le società tradizionali tutelavano famiglia ed istituzioni e richiedevano che i tradimenti fossero nascosti (infatti era punito più gravemente la relazione "di pubblico dominio"). Oggi si tutela di più la "felicità" individuale, per cui si dà spazio alla possibilità di "provare" nuove relazioni anche a discapito della tenuta delle istituzioni.

Per finire riporto la battuta di un amico che era solito dire che "le corna le abbiamo tutti".


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> vale per il primo caso.


Quindi, se il partner non è d’accordo...perché definire il NON tradire come contronatura? Non dovrebbe pensarla così anche il tradito se è opinione così diffusa e condivisa?
Boh?!
Sembra che ci troviamo tutti circondati da illuminati saggi della vita ...stronzi ma saggi...


----------



## ilnikko (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> [...]
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> Unica io che guarda stralunata il resto dei commensali.


Pareri appunto, parlano di cose non vissute sicuramente, per sentito dire. Chi il tradimento l'ha guardato da vicino non penso si pronunci in questi termini. Della comitiva direi che quelli che si sono astenuti potrebbero essere traditi o traditori. Se vogliamo definirli così.

Immagino tu non abbia commentato (io nemmeno lo avrei fatto).


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi, se il partner non è d’accordo...perché definire il NON tradire come contronatura? Non dovrebbe pensarla così anche il tradito se è opinione così diffusa e condivisa?
> Boh?!
> Sembra che ci troviamo tutti circondati da illuminati saggi della vita ...stronzi ma saggi...


no è che siamo tutti sudditi della termodinamica, ma ogni tanto qualcuno si vuol ribellare al terzo principio.

più in generale, si tiene nascosto quello che il coniuge non saprebbe gestire.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Domanda difficile difficile, richiederebbe su uno studio più che una risposta.
> Non so dirti: ci sono uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e non tradiscono; ci sono uomini e donne che non tradiscono perché non hanno occasioni. Infine uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e le sfruttano.
> Anche in questo caso, ce ne sono alucni/e che di occasioni ne hanno poche e ci si fiondano. E se ne avessero di più sarebbero ancora più contenti. Altri/e che invece "si limitano", altri/e ancora che hanno occasioni da vendere e non si limitano.
> 
> ...


Capisco. Ma non cambia la sostanza..se è una cosa diffusa e comprensibile, e oggi più accettata, perché viene nascosta? 

Inoltre, significa che uno è felice se cerca di avere tutto anche a scapito di chi ha deciso di stare fiducioso al tuo fianco condividendo un progetto con le gioie e i sacrifici che ne derivano? Quando poi viene scoperto non ha più tutto... ma solo qualcosa di diverso e a volte peggio di prima...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Mooooolti anni fa mi trovai a una cena tra donne. Eravamo prevalentemente neo-mamme, chi del primo, chi del secondo figlio. Già a metà cena ci eravamo raccontate la vita. Eravamo 9. L’unica che non avesse tradito ero io.
A casa lo raccontai allibita al marito. Poi una della serata fu una delle sue amanti dopo che lei si era separata per il tradimento del marito con la babysitter.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Pareri appunto, parlano di cose non vissute sicuramente, per sentito dire. Chi il tradimento l'ha guardato da vicino non penso si pronunci in questi termini. Della comitiva direi che quelli che si sono astenuti potrebbero essere traditi o traditori. Se vogliamo definirli così.
> 
> Immagino tu non abbia commentato (io nemmeno lo avrei fatto).


Guarda,l’unico commento l’ho fatto al mio dirimpettaio chiedendo:”quindi se scoprissi che tua moglie ti tradisce da anni non ti stupiresti e non te la prenderesti con lei, dato che è perfettamente naturale che questo accada...”...
Silenzio tombale!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma non cambia la sostanza..se è una cosa diffusa e comprensibile, e oggi più accettata, perché viene nascosta?
> 
> Inoltre, significa che uno è felice se cerca di avere tutto anche a scapito di chi ha deciso di stare fiducioso al tuo fianco condividendo un progetto con le gioie e i sacrifici che ne derivano? Quando poi viene scoperto non ha più tutto... ma solo qualcosa di diverso e a volte peggio di prima...


Viene nascosta perché il tradito prende a mazzate il traditore. Generalmente i traditi sono di mentalità chiusa e permalosi.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene nascosta perché il tradito prende a mazzate il traditore.* Generalmente i traditi sono di mentalità chiusa e permalosi.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mooooolti anni fa mi trovai a una cena tra donne. Eravamo prevalentemente neo-mamme, chi del primo, chi del secondo figlio. Già a metà cena ci eravamo raccontate la vita. Eravamo 9. L’unica che non avesse tradito ero io.
> A casa lo raccontai allibita al marito. Poi una della serata fu una delle sue amanti dopo che lei si era separata per il tradimento del marito con la babysitter.


Che meraviglia!!!!  
Sono cose che riempiono di fiducia nel genere umano...
Sei però d’accordo con me che sia di uno squallore spaziale?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma non cambia la sostanza..se è una cosa diffusa e comprensibile, e oggi più accettata, perché viene nascosta?
> 
> Inoltre, significa che uno è felice se cerca di avere tutto anche a scapito di chi ha deciso di stare fiducioso al tuo fianco condividendo un progetto con le gioie e i sacrifici che ne derivano? Quando poi viene scoperto non ha più tutto... ma solo qualcosa di diverso e a volte peggio di prima...


Una mezza risposta già l'avevo scritta: l'uomo è sia monogamo sia poligamo. Trova normale che la/il compagna/o sia monogamo, trova normale per sé stesso essere poligamo. E sa che l'altra parte la pensa allo stesso modo.
Quindi da un lato salva l'apparenza di monogamia che rasserena il partner, dall'altro cerca di soddisfare la sua poligamia. Se si porta tutto alla luce del solo si sfascia la famiglia.
Le ragioni biologiche di questa strana monogamia limitata non te le so spiegare. Sta di fatto che io diffido da chi dice che l'uomo sia un animale poligamo: gli animali poligami non concepiscono la gelosia, non difendono le proprie conquiste e se le "scambiano" tranquillamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene nascosta perché il tradito prende a mazzate il traditore. Generalmente i traditi sono di mentalità chiusa e permalosi.


Ah, ora ho capito.. non sono Alice, sono un troglodita  vissuto nelle valli fino ad oggi 

Oppure ho semplicemente un gene modificato...


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Una mezza risposta già l'avevo scritta: l'uomo è sia monogamo sia poligamo. Trova normale che la/il compagna/o sia monogamo, trova normale per sé stesso essere poligamo. E sa che l'altra parte la pensa allo stesso modo.
> Quindi da un lato salva l'apparenza di monogamia che rasserena il partner, dall'altro cerca di soddisfare la sua poligamia. Se si porta tutto alla luce del solo si sfascia la famiglia.
> Le ragioni biologiche di questa strana monogamia limitata non te le so spiegare. Sta di fatto che io diffido da chi dice che l'uomo sia un animale poligamo: gli animali poligami non concepiscono la gelosia, non difendono le proprie conquiste e se le "scambiano" tranquillamente.


Si, sono d’accordo sulla riflessione sul  mondo animale.
Riguardo al primo punto, credo si chiami parakulaggine


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mooooolti anni fa mi trovai a una cena tra donne. Eravamo prevalentemente neo-mamme, chi del primo, chi del secondo figlio. Già a metà cena ci eravamo raccontate la vita. Eravamo 9. L’unica che non avesse tradito ero io.
> A casa lo raccontai allibita al marito. Poi una della serata fu una delle sue amanti dopo che lei si era separata per il tradimento del marito con la babysitter.



Voglio tutti i numeri di telefono delle 8 partecipanti "giuste" :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Che meraviglia!!!!
> Sono cose che riempiono di fiducia nel genere umano...
> Sei però d’accordo con me che sia di uno squallore spaziale?


Io ero allibita.
Comunque la mia amica, poi “amica” di mio marito, ha in seguito conosciuto un altro uomo e si sono sposati dopo un po’ di anni di convivenza.
Quando io ho scoperto mio marito mi sono confidata. Lei ha detto un paio di frasi che ho elaborato per qualche tempo che mi hanno portata a capire cosa era avvenuto.
Pochi mesi dopo mi ha chiamata per dirmi della nuova separazione.
Le ho risposto gelida.
Credo abbia intuito di aver detto qualche frase di troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Voglio tutti i numeri di telefono delle 8 partecipanti "giuste" :rotfl:


Ho perso i contatti...


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è che siamo tutti sudditi della termodinamica, ma ogni tanto qualcuno si vuol ribellare al terzo principio.
> 
> più in generale, si tiene nascosto quello che il coniuge non saprebbe gestire.


Si suppone sempre per gli altri .... Chi ti dice che il coniuge non potrebbe gestire un eventuale vacanza del partner ??? 
Potrebbe decidere di andare in vacanza anche lui/lei  e se poi non torna ?? 
Fa comodo tornare a casa e trovare tutto come si è lasciato.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si suppone sempre per gli altri .... Chi ti dice che il coniuge non potrebbe gestire un eventuale vacanza del partner ???
> Potrebbe decidere di andare in vacanza anche lui/lei  e se poi non torna ??
> Fa comodo tornare a casa e trovare tutto come si è lasciato.


il pensiero è ricompreso nella mia prima frase.   c'è chi vuole fare vacanza, ma non accetterebbe la vacanza del coniuge.
in questo sta la ribellione al principio di azione e reazione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho perso i contatti...


A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: non è che tuo marito ha pensato "accidenti, bene a sapersi"?
No, perché mia moglie ogni tanto va a una cena di mamme e se mi dice che tradiscono io ad una mamma in particolare una avance gliela faccio


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il pensiero è ricompreso nella mia prima frase.   c'è chi vuole fare vacanza, ma non accetterebbe la vacanza del coniuge.
> in questo sta la ribellione al principio di azione e reazione.


Piace vincere facile ...


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si suppone sempre per gli altri .... Chi ti dice che il coniuge non potrebbe gestire un eventuale vacanza del partner ???
> Potrebbe decidere di andare in vacanza anche lui/lei  e se poi non torna ??
> Fa comodo tornare a casa e trovare tutto come si è lasciato.


Infatti...è tutta questa ipocresia che mi infastidisce ....
È sicuramente un atteggiamento diffuso è dilagante da sempre, ma se fosse “giusto”  e comprensibile , non sarebbe celato!!
Questo continuare a sentirlo giustificare come una delle cose più  normale del mondo ...quando provoca delle lacerazioni e sofferenze al di là del bene e del male.... mi manda in bestia!


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Piace vincere facile ...


siamo pur sempre il paese in cui la maggioranza relativa dei tifosi tiene ad una squadra il cui presidente regala biglietti ai capo ndrina e si lamenta ancora dei 2 scudetti revocati.

certo che alle persone piace vincere facile.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Infatti...è tutta questa ipocresia che mi infastidisce ....
> È sicuramente un atteggiamento diffuso è dilagante da sempre, ma se fosse “giusto”  e comprensibile , non sarebbe celato!!
> Questo continuare a sentirlo giustificare come una delle cose più  normale del mondo ...quando provoca delle lacerazioni e sofferenze al di là del bene e del male.... mi manda in bestia!


il bene o il male non c'entrano affatto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il bene o il male non c'entrano affatto.


Infatti. E non c'è nessuna ipocrisia: farlo e nasconderlo è dettato da precise esigenze biologiche.
Le imposizioni sono innaturali. E' innaturale imporre che l'adulterio non esista. E' innaturale imporre che tutto sia alla luce del sole.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> il bene o il male non c'entrano affatto.


Quindi cosa c’entra?


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quindi cosa c’entra?


la termodinamica.    per ogni ulteriore delucidazione sull'Entropia, ad esempio, chiedi pure a [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti. E non c'è nessuna ipocrisia: farlo e nasconderlo è dettato da precise esigenze biologiche.
> Le imposizioni sono innaturali. E' innaturale imporre che l'adulterio non esista. E' innaturale imporre che tutto sia alla luce del sole.


Ma che dici? 
Te li dico con affetto...ma ti sei letto?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo pur sempre il paese in cui la maggioranza relativa dei tifosi tiene ad una squadra il cui presidente regala biglietti ai capo ndrina e si lamenta ancora dei 2 scudetti revocati.
> 
> certo che alle persone piace vincere facile.


Un Rubentino è come un Traditore nega e scarica le colpe fino alla fine.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Questo continuare a sentirlo giustificare come una delle cose più  normale del mondo ...quando provoca delle lacerazioni e sofferenze al di là del bene e del male.... mi manda in bestia!


Sinceramente non mi sembra un argomento da affrontare a tavola mentre si magna e si beve, tra amici, e in questi termini.

Mi pare tutto sommato siano volati parecchi discorsi a biscaro

Secondo me più di uno ha parlato così tanto per dare aria all'apparato laringofageo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma che dici?
> Te li dico con affetto...ma ti sei letto?


Certo... mi sembra anche chiaro.
Perdona la presunzione.
E' un po' come il discorso dell'omosessualità: sono cose che esistono ma è bene tenere nascoste sotto il tappeto.
L'omosessualità in sé è normale: è l'esibizione dell'omosessualità ad essere dirompente per una comunità; senza parlare della follia delle "adozioni gay".
Che le persone tradiscano si sa. Che ci sia "ipocrisia" è necessario per tenere in piedi la baracca.
Il portare gli adulteri alla luce del sole sarebbe fare tutto a pezzettini.
Allo stesso modo è impossibile proibire adulterio e omosessualità. Con la differenza che l'omosessualità riguarda una sparuta minoranza; l'adulterio riguarda, invece, la stragrande maggioranza delle persone. 
E', come dice [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] una questione di lotta all'entropia.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Certo... mi sembra anche chiaro.
> Perdona la presunzione.
> E' un po' come il discorso dell'omosessualità: sono cose che esistono ma è bene tenere nascoste sotto il tappeto.
> L'omosessualità in sé è normale: è l'esibizione dell'omosessualità ad essere dirompente per una comunità; senza parlare della follia delle "adozioni gay".
> ...


Ma nooo..trovo il paragone allucinante e poco calzante...scusami


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti. E non c'è nessuna ipocrisia: farlo e nasconderlo è dettato da precise esigenze biologiche.
> Le imposizioni sono innaturali. E' innaturale imporre che l'adulterio non esista. E' innaturale imporre che tutto sia alla luce del sole.


Come innaturale ?? Vivere in coppia è una scelta da ambo le parti.
Quale mammifero in natura si accoppia solo con un partner ??
Siamo noi che viviamo recintati da un bigotto modo di vivere.
Io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna secondo determinati canoni e conosco coppie che vivono la loro vita di in un altra maniera avendo avuto il coraggio di confidare al partner i propri interessi.
Inizialmente mi sembrava strano ma poi ragionando sono meno viscidi di chi tradisce.


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come innaturale ?? Vivere in coppia è una scelta da ambo le parti.
> Quale mammifero in natura si accoppia solo con un partner ??
> Siamo noi che viviamo recintati da un bigotto modo di vivere.
> Io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna secondo determinati canoni e conosco coppie che vivono la loro vita di in un altra maniera avendo avuto il coraggio di confidare al partner i propri interessi.
> Inizialmente mi sembrava strano ma poi ragionando sono meno viscidi di chi tradisce.


Aspirante cuckold?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è che siamo tutti sudditi della termodinamica, ma ogni tanto qualcuno si vuol ribellare al terzo principio.
> 
> più in generale, si tiene nascosto quello che il coniuge non saprebbe gestire.


No, siamo sudditi della pareidolia. Sta tutto la


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come innaturale ?? Vivere in coppia è una scelta da ambo le parti.
> Quale mammifero in natura si accoppia solo con un partner ??
> *Siamo noi che viviamo recintati da un bigotto modo di vivere.*
> Io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna secondo determinati canoni e conosco coppie che vivono la loro vita di in un altra maniera avendo avuto il coraggio di confidare al partner i propri interessi.
> Inizialmente mi sembrava strano ma poi ragionando sono meno viscidi di chi tradisce.


Solito mantra: 5.000 anni di civiltà in qualsiasi punto dell'orbe terrestre sono giudicati "sbagliati" 
La storia è fatta di 5.000 anni di "bigottismo" e di 50 anni di "liberazione" 
Salvo le "mitiche" e mai esistite civiltà matriarcali


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Aspirante cuckold?


Te la pii inderculo ... 
Ma ho tentato un paio di volte a convincerla per uno scambio di coppia visto che conosciamo persone che spesso vanno in vacanza in coppia .


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Solito mantra: 5.000 anni di civiltà in qualsiasi punto dell'orbe terrestre sono giudicati "sbagliati"
> La storia è fatta di 5.000 anni di "bigottismo" e di 50 anni di "liberazione"
> Salvo le "mitiche" e mai esistite civiltà matriarcali


Sei innaturale??


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te la pii inderculo ...
> Ma ho tentato un paio di volte a convincerla per uno scambio di coppia visto che conosciamo persone che spesso vanno in vacanza in coppia .


Azz’


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Infatti...è tutta questa ipocresia che mi infastidisce ....
> È sicuramente un atteggiamento diffuso è dilagante da sempre, ma se fosse “giusto”  e comprensibile , non sarebbe celato!!
> Questo continuare a sentirlo giustificare come una delle cose più  normale del mondo ...quando provoca delle lacerazioni e sofferenze al di là del bene e del male.... mi manda in bestia!


E se invece nel tradire ci fosse - consapevolmente, si intende - il rifiuto di disfare qualcosa che ci é costato fatica costruire? Perché mica tutti i tradimenti si esauriscono in ginnastica da camera.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te la pii inderculo ...
> Ma ho tentato un paio di volte a convincerla per uno scambio di coppia visto che conosciamo persone che spesso vanno in vacanza in coppia .


Certo. Poi vanno nei locali di scambisti con l'amante. Altro grande classico.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Solito mantra: 5.000 anni di civiltà in qualsiasi punto dell'orbe terrestre sono giudicati "sbagliati"
> La storia è fatta di 5.000 anni di "bigottismo" e di 50 anni di "liberazione"
> Salvo le "mitiche" e mai esistite civiltà matriarcali


Ma sei serio? La monogamia (femminile) é funzionale alla trasmissione di ricchezza per via patrilineare. Per essere certo che il mio dna abbia la robba mia quando saró morto abbiamo inventato il matrimonio monogamico. 
Che infatti ha senso. Tutto il resto è fuffa per indorare la pillola.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come innaturale ?? Vivere in coppia è una scelta da ambo le parti.
> Quale mammifero in natura si accoppia solo con un partner ??
> Siamo noi che viviamo recintati da un bigotto modo di vivere.
> Io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna secondo determinati canoni e conosco coppie che vivono la loro vita di in un altra maniera avendo avuto il coraggio di confidare al partner i propri interessi.
> Inizialmente mi sembrava strano ma poi ragionando sono meno viscidi di chi tradisce.


Posto che ci sono mammiferi in natura che si accoppiano con un solo partner...ma che c’entra ? 
Gli esseri umani di partner ne cambiano diversi ma è così difficile scopare ogni volta con uno solo e passare all’altro alla luce del sole ? così come l’animale in natura se si accoppia con altri non se ne esce dicendo  :scusa cara pinguina, sono stato a pescare nel fiume con gli amici ...mentre si tromba una foca monaca ....”..
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Posto che ci sono mammiferi in natura che si accoppiano con un solo partner...ma che c’entra ?
> Gli esseri umani di partner ne cambiano diversi ma è così difficile scopare ogni volta con uno solo e passare all’altro alla luce del sole ? così come l’animale in natura se si accoppia con altri non se ne esce dicendo  :scusa cara pinguina, sono stato a pescare nel fiume con gli amici ...mentre si tromba una foca monaca ....”..
> Non so se mi spiego


Manca la variabile soldi.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? La monogamia (femminile) é funzionale alla trasmissione di ricchezza per via patrilineare. Per essere certo che il mio dna abbia la robba mia quando saró morto abbiamo inventato il matrimonio monogamico.
> Che infatti ha senso. Tutto il resto è fuffa per indorare la pillola.


Benissimo...ma a sentir voi, dato che è nella natura umana tradire...i figli non son vostri ma del vicino


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo. Poi vanno nei locali di scambisti con l'amante. Altro grande classico.


Le coppie che conosco io sono regolarmente sposate. 
È un conto sono i locali un altra cosa é quando si fa nelle proprie case ... 
Si conoscono ed è difficile che uno porti la zoccola di turno.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Manca la variabile soldi.


Non penso sai? 
Io sono stata malissimo e i soldi non c’entrano proprio nulla...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Benissimo...ma a sentir voi, dato che è nella natura umana tradire...i figli non son vostri ma del vicino


Si cerca di evitare esattamente questo con tutte le fregnacce inculcate nel cervello di una certa educazione femminile da parte dei sistemi di controllo sociale, chiesa cattolica in testa. Una volta il test del dna non c'era


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? La monogamia (femminile) é funzionale alla trasmissione di ricchezza per via patrilineare. Per essere certo che il mio dna abbia la robba mia quando saró morto abbiamo inventato il matrimonio monogamico.
> Che infatti ha senso. Tutto il resto è fuffa per indorare la pillola.


Mi piace, ci rifletto.



occhitristi ha detto:


> Benissimo...ma a sentir voi, dato che è nella natura umana tradire...i figli non son vostri ma del vicino


Magari di [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]
:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Benissimo...ma a sentir voi, dato che è nella natura umana tradire...i figli non son vostri ma del vicino


Ma scusa se tuo marito tradisce arcistufo tradisce io tradisco che fai cancelli tutti quelli che tradiscono? Adeguati alla realtà e se non l’accetti fatti monaca che Gesù non tradisce.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se invece nel tradire ci fosse - consapevolmente, si intende - il rifiuto di disfare qualcosa che ci é costato fatica costruire? Perché mica tutti i tradimenti si esauriscono in ginnastica da camera.


E perché disfare? 
Se è normale non dovrebbe essere motivo di sfacelo. Perché invece lo diventa? È li che vorrei arrivare.. .non sarà che invece tanto normale non è? E non sarà che in fondo in fondo chi lo fa sente di sbagliare?  No?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Le coppie che conosco io sono regolarmente sposate.
> È un conto sono i locali un altra cosa é quando si fa nelle proprie case ...
> Si conoscono ed è difficile che uno porti la zoccola di turno.


Quelle che conosco io chiedono a me certe cose perché con il marito non se la sentono (spesso anche solo di chiederglielo). Una volta fui seguito da un poraccio dentro un locale. Mi voleva menare. Poi vista la moglie al centro delle attenzioni di un po' di gente e me che mi facevo i cavoli miei altrove con una mia amica é tornato a casa. Stanno ancora assieme.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelle che conosco io chiedono a me certe cose perché con il marito non se la sentono (spesso anche solo di chiederglielo). Una volta fui seguito da un poraccio dentro un locale. Mi voleva menare. *Poi vista la moglie al centro delle attenzioni di un po' di gente* e me che mi facevo i cavoli miei altrove con una mia amica é tornato a casa. Stanno ancora assieme.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> E perché disfare?
> Se è normale non dovrebbe essere motivo di sfacelo. Perché invece lo diventa? È li che vorrei arrivare.. .non sarà che invece tanto normale non è? E non sarà che in fondo in fondo chi lo fa sente di sbagliare?  No?


Ma diventa un'arma nelle mani altrui. E finisci pelato. Sul resto. NO. Chi lo fa sente di sbagliare o meno, ma scordati  La morale alla fine della storia. C'è pure chi sta benissimo a tornare a casa e leccare la patata alla legittima con la barba a gusto misto. 
Poi se vuoi, ripulita la faccenda dal tuo personale bisogno di sentirti dall parte del giusto, ne parliamo seriamente. Della "normalitá" delle corna, intendo.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma scusa se tuo marito tradisce arcistufo tradisce io tradisco che fai cancelli tutti quelli che tradiscono? Adeguati alla realtà e se non l’accetti fatti monaca che Gesù non tradisce.


Mi sa che non hai capito il punto ..:
Io non cancello nessuno...voglio capire .
Se tutti tradiscono tranne me e Gesù (uso parole tue)...allora perché NON si gestisce tutto alla luce del sole ...non sarebbe più un tradimento....
Se si continua a nascondere significa che forse forse tutta sta consapevolezza in realtà non c’e...
Perché la verità che nessuno qui vuole dire è che È UNA FIGATa tradire ...ma essere traditi rode tanto il kulo!
Allora io tradisco e non lo dico ...perche  non vorrei subire la stessa cosa...e ho paura di perdere i miei privilegi 

È poi a riempirsi la bocca di “è naturale, logico, nella natura umana”

CHE bei paraculi che siete 
Ma ve lo dico con affetto...eh..


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


>


Ebbene si. Ci sono donne a cui piacciono le gang. La domanda é: tu, una che entra in un locale, fa la qualunque per tre ore, si lava (i denti, soprattuto), si deterge per benino, torna a casa e bacia i tuoi figli ti regge ad averla accanto?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una volta fui seguito da un poraccio dentro un locale. Mi voleva menare. Poi vista la moglie al centro delle attenzioni di un po' di gente e me che mi facevo i cavoli miei altrove con una mia amica é tornato a casa. .


E te come hai fatto a saperlo?

Te lo ha raccontato il giorno dopo?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> perché NON si gestisce tutto alla luce del sole


 perché sono soldi e rotture di coglioni. Mi ci vedo prima cena coi miei suoceri. Piacere, Arci, volevo sposare sua figlia ma sono poliamoroso di natura quindi vorrei avvisarvi che sicuramente nostra figlia non mi basta mai, per cui prima o poi mi incontrerete lingua in bocca con genoveffa. :rotfl:
Macchebbellalacoerenzah


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te come hai fatto a saperlo?
> 
> Te lo ha raccontato il giorno dopo?


Lei. Tempo dopo, si.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Posto che ci sono mammiferi in natura che si accoppiano con un solo partner...ma che c’entra ?
> Gli esseri umani di partner ne cambiano diversi ma è così difficile scopare ogni volta con uno solo e passare all’altro alla luce del sole ? così come l’animale in natura se si accoppia con altri non se ne esce dicendo  :scusa cara pinguina, sono stato a pescare nel fiume con gli amici ...mentre si tromba una foca monaca ....”..
> Non so se mi spiego


Volevo rispondere a 



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Infatti. E non c'è nessuna ipocrisia: farlo e nasconderlo è dettato da precise esigenze biologiche.
> Le imposizioni sono innaturali. E' innaturale imporre che l'adulterio non esista. E' innaturale imporre che tutto sia alla luce del sole.


In natura i mammiferi cambiano partner noi uomini viviamo teoricamente secondo Delle regole che avvolte si rispettano e altre volte no , ci piace trasgredire. Ora perché nascondere la propria natura a chi ci è vicino ?? 
Per me solo per comodità perché come ripeto tornare a casa e trovare tutto come si è lasciato fa sempre comodo.
Nascondere le proprie necessità, aspettative, sofferenze ,ecc al partner è una soluzione di comodo. E non è innaturale portare a conoscenza i propri vizzi al partner . È innaturale creare una famiglia fare dei figli infondergli dei valori e poi comportarsi differentemente.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lei. Tempo dopo, si.


Cioè lui dopo un pezzo lo ha raccontato alla moglie di sua sponte?

Madonna che figura di merda, la gente si vuol fare del male da sola.. :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè lui dopo un pezzo lo ha raccontato alla moglie di sua sponte?
> 
> Madonna che figura di merda, la gente si vuol fare del male.. :carneval:


Nonnò. Resa dei conti la sera dopo, al rientro a casa della signora dalla "trasferta" di lavoro. Bimbi dai nonni e marito che l'aspettava. Si sono chiariti, e lui ha realizzato che non aveva sposato un angelo ma una a cui piaceva il cazzo a dosi massicce. Hanno ricucito e noi due non ci siamo visti per un pezzo. Lei mi ha chiesto di non cercarla più e io, pur rosicando, obbedii.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelle che conosco io chiedono a me certe cose perché con il marito non se la sentono (spesso anche solo di chiederglielo). Una volta fui seguito da un poraccio dentro un locale. Mi voleva menare. Poi vista la moglie al centro delle attenzioni di un po' di gente e me che mi facevo i cavoli miei altrove con una mia amica é tornato a casa. Stanno ancora assieme.


Basta conoscere con chi hai a che fare?
Troppo semplice.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nonnò. Resa dei conti la sera dopo, al rientro a casa della signora dalla "trasferta" di lavoro. Bimbi dai nonni e marito che l'aspettava. Si sono chiariti, e lui ha realizzato che non aveva sposato un angelo ma una a cui piaceva il cazzo a dosi massicce. Hanno ricucito e noi due non ci siamo visti per un pezzo. Lei mi ha chiesto di non cercarla più e io, pur rosicando, obbedii.


Ho capito, però la "sua" confidenza (di lui marito) te l'ha fatta a te (amante) 

Non credo fosse nelle massime ambizioni del marito che la sua serata finisse tra le confidenze di sua moglie al suo amante, sebbene col foglio di via allegato.. 

No no.. la gente si vuol far male da sola... Eppure basterebbe tenere un po' la bocca chiusa.. mah..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta conoscere con chi hai a che fare?
> Troppo semplice.


- "Cara, andiamo al cinema martedì"?
- "No amore, martedì sera non possiamo perché devo uscire per fare una gang bang. Te l'avevo anche detto, non dirmi che te ne sei dimenticato".
- "Ah già amore, scusami, mi era proprio sfuggito. Buon divertimento allora".


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, però la "sua" confidenza (di lui marito) te l'ha fatta a te (amante)
> 
> Non credo fosse nelle massime ambizioni del marito che la sua serata finisse tra le confidenze di sua moglie al suo amante, sebbene col foglio di via allegato..
> 
> No no.. la gente si vuol far male da sola... Eppure basterebbe *tenere un po' la bocca chiusa*.. mah..


in che senso??? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta conoscere con chi hai a che fare?
> Troppo semplice.


Oh, sará un caso ma tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello per interposta persona erano convintissimi di conscere perfettamente chi avevano accanto. Senti bello, non sono brad pitt, non ho miliardi, scopo bene ma mica faccio il pornoattore. Eppure mi cercano. E non sono tutte derelitte. Secondo te perché cercano uno come me invece di investire sui compagni che hanno gia? Evidentemente perché uno che ti guarda é sempre meglio di uno che ti da per scontata o che si comporta sempre come uno che ti sa a memoria. O no?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> - "Cara, andiamo al cinema martedì"?
> - "No amore, martedì sera non possiamo perché devo uscire per fare gang bang. Te l'avevo anche detto, non dirmi che te ne sei dimenticato".
> - "Ah già amore, scusami, mi era proprio sfuggito. Buon divertimento allora".


Vedi sei limitato ... Si esce in 2 e ci si diverte in 2.
Altrimenti che si vive a fare in coppia .
Se poi uno dei 2 non vuole o si accetta o si cambia ..


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Volevo rispondere a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Applauso!
Ma perché lo si continua a fare lo stesso? 
Forse perché ci sono persone belle e persone brutte...e si vorrebbe far parte di quelle belle ... vorremmo che i nostri figli fossero così ! 
Hai centrato il  punto.
Quando ti scopi la tua amante dovresti pensare che Un giorno tua figlia potrebbe essere al posto dell’amante, con un uomo sposato come te ...e allora risponderti: che problema c’è...è tutto normale.....
Scommetto però che invece il bavoso che rende più leggero il suo matrimonio grazie a tua figlia gli spaccheresti volentieri il muso....

Sbaglio?


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, sará un caso ma tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello per interposta persona erano convintissimi di conscere perfettamente chi avevano accanto. Senti bello, non sono brad pitt, non ho miliardi, scopo bene ma mica faccio il pornoattore. Eppure mi cercano. E non sono tutte derelitte. Secondo te perché cercano uno come me invece di investire sui compagni che hanno gia? Evidentemente perché uno che ti guarda é sempre meglio di uno che ti da per scontata o che si comporta sempre come uno che ti sa a memoria. O no?


Mi preoccupa la prima frase ...il resto non l'ho letto .


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, però la "sua" confidenza (di lui marito) te l'ha fatta a te (amante)
> 
> Non credo fosse nelle massime ambizioni del marito che la sua serata finisse tra le confidenze di sua moglie al suo amante, sebbene col foglio di via allegato..
> 
> No no.. la gente si vuol far male da sola... Eppure basterebbe tenere un po' la bocca chiusa.. mah..


Ma sti cazzi del marito. Altro dogma farlocco. Il tradimento dal punto di vista dell'amante é una partita a due mica a tre. Quando stai con me stai con me.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vedi sei limitato ... Si esce in 2 e ci si diverte in 2.
> Altrimenti che si vive a fare in coppia .
> Se poi uno dei 2 non vuole o si accetta o si cambia ..


In linea generale si, ma non era il caso oggetto del nostro "studio"...


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi preoccupa la prima frase ...il resto non l'ho letto .


Peggio per te.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> in che senso??? :rotfl:


Nel senso che non era necessario che dicesse alla moglie che era andato lì dentro per menar l'amante e se ne era uscito con la coda tra le gambe vedendo la moglie spassarsela allegramente con avventori vari.

Bastava dire che era stata vista e stop.

Tanto il succo era lo stesso

Così si è ricoperto di merda 2 volte.

Anche perché la moglie ha raccontato la pittoresca serata del marito all'amante.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Applauso!
> Ma perché lo si continua a fare lo stesso?
> Forse perché ci sono persone belle e persone brutte...e si vorrebbe far parte di quelle belle ... vorremmo che i nostri figli fossero così !
> Hai centrato il  punto.
> ...


Se mia figlia è sposata fatti suoi.
Se, invece, sta perdendo tempo come una cretina è, per l'appunto, cretina.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi del marito. Altro dogma farlocco. Il tradimento dal punto di vista dell'amante é una partita a due mica a tre. Quando stai con me stai con me.


Infatti io parlavo della figura di merda del marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Applauso!
> Ma perché lo si continua a fare lo stesso?
> Forse perché ci sono persone belle e persone brutte...e si vorrebbe far parte di quelle belle ... vorremmo che i nostri figli fossero così !
> Hai centrato il  punto.
> ...


Si, sbagli. Se mia figlia si scopa chi gli pare e sta bene sti cazzi che é sposato. Se frigna é una perdente. Sposato o no. Che mica tutte le amanti passano le domeniche dietro al vetro mentre lui sta con la famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti io parlavo della figura di merda del marito.


Mazza quanto sei paesano. Qui si parla di sentimenti e sesso, di un radicale stravolgimento della percezione di chi ti sta accanto e tu ti preoccupi del paese e piccolo e la gente mormora? Eddai su!


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se mia figlia è sposata fatti suoi.
> Se, invece, sta perdendo tempo come una cretina è, per l'appunto, cretina.


Abbastanza giusto.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ti preoccupi !


Io non sono preoccupato


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non sono preoccupato


E allora che te ne fotte della figura di merda del marito?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora che te ne fotte della figura di merda del marito?


Ma niente.. se non è fottuto a lui, deve fotterne a me? :rotfl:

 la commentavo semplicemente....


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Applauso!
> Ma perché lo si continua a fare lo stesso?
> Forse perché ci sono persone belle e persone brutte...e si vorrebbe far parte di quelle belle ... vorremmo che i nostri figli fossero così !
> Hai centrato il  punto.
> ...


Trasgredire ... Perché ?? Poca esperienza, noia, avventura, sentirsi affermato o desiderata come una volta, cambiamento dei valori,  botta di vita ... La natura umana ... C'è gente che tradisce che viene tradita e chi vive tranquillamente in coppia ... 
Tutto dipende da come si interagisce con il partner.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh, sará un caso ma tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello per interposta persona erano convintissimi di conscere perfettamente chi avevano accanto. Senti bello, non sono brad pitt, non ho miliardi, scopo bene ma mica faccio il pornoattore. Eppure mi cercano. E non sono tutte derelitte. Secondo te perché cercano uno come me invece di investire sui compagni che hanno gia? Evidentemente perché uno che ti guarda é sempre meglio di uno che ti da per scontata o che si comporta sempre come uno che ti sa a memoria. O no?


Rileggi la prima frase è al maschile sbaglio??


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Se mia figlia è sposata fatti suoi.
> Se, invece, sta perdendo tempo come una cretina è, per l'appunto, cretina.


Allora mettiamola così : scopri che il marito di tua figlia si scopa un’altra...vai e gli stringi la mano? 
Certo....


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Trasgredire ... Perché ?? Poca esperienza, noia, avventura, sentirsi affermato o desiderata come una volta, cambiamento dei valori,  botta di vita ... La natura umana ... C'è gente che tradisce che viene tradita e chi vive tranquillamente in coppia ...
> Tutto dipende da come si interagisce con il partner.


...e da quanto sei stronzo...


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ...e da quanto sei stronzo...


Po' esse


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ...e da quanto sei stronzo...


Ma poi che c'entra la figlia???


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Po' esse


Hahahahhahah


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma poi che c'entra la figlia???


Perché se cominci a parametrizzare la coerenza delle tue azioni su chi ti sta più a cuore....forse capisci meglio il peso delle stronzate che fai 

(Non te eh...dicevo per fare un esempio )


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si, sbagli. Se mia figlia si scopa chi gli pare e sta bene sti cazzi che é sposato. Se frigna é una perdente. Sposato o no. Che mica tutte le amanti passano le domeniche dietro al vetro mentre lui sta con la famiglia.


Beh, complimenti

Vale ovviamente anche se è il marito di tua figlia che le mette le corna e lei soffre...
Giusto, giusto


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi preoccupa la prima frase ...il resto non l'ho letto .


Stai sereno,anche l'amante bacia l'uccello  del di lei consorte per interposta persona


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Perché se cominci a parametrizzare la coerenza delle tue azioni su chi ti sta più a cuore....forse capisci meglio il peso delle stronzate che fai
> 
> (Non te eh...dicevo per fare un esempio [emoji3])



C'è gente senza cuore senza scrupoli..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Allora mettiamola così : scopri che il marito di tua figlia si scopa un’altra...vai e gli stringi la mano?
> Certo....


Non mi leggi, altrimenti sapresti come la penso. Delusione


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non mi leggi, altrimenti sapresti come la penso. Delusione


Davvero? Dimmi dimmi


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Beh, complimenti
> 
> Vale ovviamente anche se è il marito di tua figlia che le mette le corna e lei soffre...
> Giusto, giusto


Se ti becchi le corna é colpa tua. É uno dei capisaldi del mio modo di pensare.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Stai sereno,anche l'amante bacia l'uccello  del di lei consorte per interposta persona


Si ma lui lo sa.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Stai sereno,anche l'amante bacia l'uccello  del di lei consorte per interposta persona


Mistral la frase è : " tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello"
Ora se è un errore di battitura -quelli quelle -- ma le 2 vocali sono troppo staccate ... Volevo solo capire


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
> Cena con amici e colleghi.
> Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento.
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> ...


 non è normale, succede. 
Quando meno te lo aspetti, quando arriva qualcuno/a che ti fa sentire importante.
Perché non alla luce del sole, perché si è coscienti che è un'infatuazione. 
Alla fine siamo vigliacchi, non vogliamo perdere quello che abbiamo perché sappiamo che ha valore.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mistral la frase è : " tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello"
> Ora se è un errore di battitura -quelli quelle -- ma le 2 vocali sono troppo staccate ... Volevo solo capire


Paura eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si ma lui lo sa.


......e non è geloso


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Paura eh? :rotfl:


No è che penso a qualcosa di freud..


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Dovrò leggermi tutto con calma, troppi uccelli, devi far chiarezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ......e non è geloso


Ovvio. L'amante geloso è un ossimoro


oriente70 ha detto:


> No è che penso a qualcosa di freud..


 Io quando penso a te invece penso ad Oswald Berkhan ma vai tranquillo :lol:


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è normale, succede.
> Quando meno te lo aspetti, quando arriva qualcuno/a che ti fa sentire importante.
> Perché non alla luce del sole, perché si è coscienti che è un'infatuazione.
> Alla fine siamo vigliacchi, non vogliamo perdere quello che abbiamo perché sappiamo che ha valore.


Questo presuppone che ci sia consapevolezza del valore di quello che si potrebbe perdere...invece ci si nasconde dietro a quel “e’ normale..” , non si vuol rinunciare a niente e si spera nella botta di culo del non essere scoperti...
Perché qui non si parla dei casi che inciampano in una relazione ma di quelli ben disposti e aperti perché tanto così fan tutti...
Ora che ho alzato lo sguardo vedo uomini con la fede che mi guardano come se fossi un tacchino da esposizione ... manca solo che tirino fuori la lingua  passandosa sul labbro superiore...
Che pena ... e loro che si sentono fighi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Questo presuppone che ci sia consapevolezza del valore di quello che si potrebbe perdere...invece ci si nasconde dietro a quel “e’ normale..” , non si vuol rinunciare a niente e si spera nella botta di culo del non essere scoperti...
> Perché qui non si parla dei casi che inciampano in una relazione ma di quelli ben disposti e aperti perché tanto così fan tutti...
> Ora che ho alzato lo sguardo vedo uomini con la fede che mi guardano come se fossi un tacchino da esposizione ... manca solo che tirino fuori la lingua  passandosa sul labbro superiore...
> Che pena ... e loro che si sentono fighi...


 vogliono il brivido.
Pensa quando lo fanno con a fianco la moglie ignara.
Pochissimi farebbero saltare il matrimonio per un'avventura.


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ti becchi le corna é colpa tua. É uno dei capisaldi del mio modo di pensare.


Ok ma tu sei diverso...tu non tradisci perché è normale è naturale farlo...tu lo fai per vendicarti di tua moglie che ti ha deluso... tu sei incazzato con lei...è colpa sua...
È diverso... da quello che sto dicendo
Comunque quando tua figlia ti chiederà consolazione vorrò vederti mentre le dici: tesoro, lui si scopa una ventenne col culo sodo perché tu hai le chiappe flaccide...è colpa tua....


----------



## insane (30 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mistral la frase è : " tutti quelli che mi hanno baciato l'uccello"
> Ora se è un errore di battitura -quelli quelle -- ma le 2 vocali sono troppo staccate ... Volevo solo capire


Vabbe' oltre che poliamoroso potrebbe essere bisessuale, cazzi (letteralmente) suoi no?


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vogliono il brivido.
> Pensa quando lo fanno con a fianco la moglie ignara.
> Pochissimi farebbero saltare il matrimonio per un'avventura.


La lingua no, ma lo sguardo si


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ok ma tu sei diverso...tu non tradisci perché è normale è naturale farlo...tu lo fai per vendicarti di tua moglie che ti ha deluso... tu sei incazzato con lei...è colpa sua...
> È diverso... da quello che sto dicendo
> Comunque quando tua figlia ti chiederà consolazione vorrò vederti mentre le dici: tesoro, lui si scopa una ventenne col culo sodo perché tu hai le chiappe flaccide...è colpa tua....


No le donne so tutte zoccole al di fuori di mia moglie, mia madre e mia figlia


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. L'amante geloso è un ossimoro
> Io quando penso a te invece penso ad Oswald Berkhan ma vai tranquillo [emoji38]


Tranquillo mica tanto


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ovvio. L'amante geloso è un ossimoro
> Io quando penso a te invece penso ad Oswald Berkhan ma vai tranquillo [emoji38]


C'è differenza fra dislessia e disprassia


----------



## oriente70 (30 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Vabbe' oltre che poliamoroso potrebbe essere bisessuale, cazzi (letteralmente) suoi no?


E certo ... Volevo capire io


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
> Cena con amici e colleghi.
> Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento.
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> ...



non sei L unica a pensarla così ,
Mi permetto di dire che siamo in due ?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me si nascondono per due motivi
> 1-perché sanno che il partner potrebbe non essere d’accordo
> 2-perché il partner potrebbe sentirsi autorizzato a fare lo stesso...
> 
> Sbaglio?


no sbagli, ma sono d'accordo sulla prima


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ah, ora ho capito.. non sono Alice, sono un troglodita  vissuto nelle valli fino ad oggi
> 
> Oppure ho semplicemente un gene modificato...


sono con te, siamo in due


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No le donne so tutte zoccole al di fuori di mia moglie, mia madre e mia figlia


Hahahahah


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sa che non hai capito il punto ..:
> Io non cancello nessuno...voglio capire .
> Se tutti tradiscono tranne me e Gesù (uso parole tue)...allora perché NON si gestisce tutto alla luce del sole ...non sarebbe più un tradimento....
> Se si continua a nascondere significa che forse forse tutta sta consapevolezza in realtà non c’e...
> ...


quoto


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> sono con te, siamo in due


Benvenuto nel miniclub


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel miniclub


grazie


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No le donne so tutte zoccole al di fuori di mia moglie, mia madre e mia figlia


anche io pensavo che era cosi 8 mesi dà

Ha hahahaha.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> anche io pensavo che era cosi 8 mesi dà
> 
> Ha hahahaha.


Vabbè, ne restano due sicure.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
> Cena con amici e colleghi.
> Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento.
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> ...


Tradire non è normale. Ma stento a credere anche che lo siano le tue affermazioni. Cioè, tu proprio niente? Manco il pensiero?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (30 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè, ne restano due sicure.


hahahaha. Vero


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ok ma tu sei diverso...tu non tradisci perché è normale è naturale farlo...tu lo fai per vendicarti di tua moglie che ti ha deluso... tu sei incazzato con lei...è colpa sua...
> È diverso... da quello che sto dicendo
> Comunque quando tua figlia ti chiederà consolazione vorrò vederti mentre le dici: tesoro, lui si scopa una ventenne col culo sodo perché tu hai le chiappe flaccide...è colpa tua....


Aiuto.. livelli di rosicamento fuori scala... 
A parte che sono tranquillamente stronzo a sufficienza per dire a mia figlia che se non ha sufficiente rispetto per se stessa le corna sono il minimo sindacale. E poi scusami chi ha mai parlato di vendetta? La vendetta è roba da traditi di solito: io tradisco per semplice e puro egoismo, e soprattutto perché non ho un cazzo di voglia di farmi il culo a lottare contro i mulini a vento per far entrare nelle capocce altrui le mie priorità. Anche e soprattutto perché normalmente se te ne frega a sufficienza le priorità degli altri capisci da solo.
Se ho la possibilità di godermi stimoli, sensazioni, esperienze e passioni me le godo e sti cazzi.
Poi per carità, lo capisco bene che sia un tema su cui sei scottata di fresco. Ma di raccontare cazzate per raccattare benevolenza (ovviamente protetto dallanonimato) francamente me ne sbatto i coglioni. È un problema?


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Vabbe' oltre che poliamoroso potrebbe essere bisessuale, cazzi (letteralmente) suoi no?





oriente70 ha detto:


> Tranquillo mica tanto





oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è differenza fra dislessia e disprassia





oriente70 ha detto:


> E certo ... Volevo capire io


Livello uvavolpe fuori scala... aiutoooo


----------



## Jacaranda (30 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Aiuto.. livelli di rosicamento fuori scala...
> A parte che sono tranquillamente stronzo a sufficienza per dire a mia figlia che se non ha sufficiente rispetto per se stessa le corna sono il minimo sindacale. E poi scusami chi ha mai parlato di vendetta? La vendetta è roba da traditi di solito: io tradisco per semplice e puro egoismo, e soprattutto perché non ho un cazzo di voglia di farmi il culo a lottare contro i mulini a vento per far entrare nelle capocce altrui le mie priorità. Anche e soprattutto perché normalmente se te ne frega a sufficienza le priorità degli altri capisci da solo.
> Se ho la possibilità di godermi stimoli, sensazioni, esperienze e passioni me le godo e sti cazzi.
> Poi per carità, lo capisco bene che sia un tema su cui sei scottata di fresco. Ma di raccontare cazzate per raccattare benevolenza (ovviamente protetto dallanonimato) francamente me ne sbatto i coglioni. È un problema?


Chissà per che quando si toccano alcune corde tu vai in paranoia e ti scaldi.
Dimmi, perché ti stai scaldando stavolta?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Davvero? Dimmi dimmi


Basta che non si fa sgamare. Se si fa sgamare prende il pugno in faccia: ma non per il tradimento; perché è cretino....


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Chissà per che quando si toccano alcune corde tu vai in paranoia e ti scaldi.
> Dimmi, perché ti stai scaldando stavolta?


Santapazienza... scaldarsi di che? Guarda che io sono uno che si incazza tranquillamente, soltanto che bisogna toccare le corde giuste. Non è che sto facendo il superiore. Semplicemente discorsi come i tuoi ne ho fatti per milioni di pagine. E contro le bordate dei cornuti (che fra l'altro dite pure sempre tutti le stesse cose) ormai ho gli anticorpi. Ci vuole ben altro per scaldarmi. Te prova, magari ci riesci.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: non è che tuo marito ha pensato "accidenti, bene a sapersi"?
> No, perché mia moglie ogni tanto va a una cena di mamme e se mi dice che tradiscono io ad una mamma in particolare una avance gliela faccio


Certamente. Ma è successo anni dopo. A quanto mi risulta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La lingua no, ma lo sguardo si


,  Non pensavo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

Questa discussione è surreale...


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Tradire non è normale. Ma stento a credere anche che lo siano le tue affermazioni. Cioè, tu proprio niente? Manco il pensiero?


Neanche il pensiero ... 
te l’ho detto...probabilmente ho un gene modificato...si chiama (va) stima e rispetto per mio marito , amore per lui e la mia famiglia che sono la cosa più bella che io abbia mai costruito ...perché rischiare di far diventare tutto questo così banalmente mediocre? Per godere di attimi fuggenti? 
Boh ... io non capisco, ma è certamente un problema mio ...


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Neanche il pensiero ...
> te l’ho detto...probabilmente ho un gene modificato...si chiama (va) stima e rispetto per mio marito , amore per lui e la mia famiglia che sono la cosa più bella che io abbia mai costruito ...perché rischiare di far diventare tutto questo così banalmente mediocre? Per godere di attimi fuggenti?
> Boh ... io non capisco, ma è certamente un problema mio ...


quoto ogni singola parola .
E aggiungo che durante il mio matrimonio 
Mi sono piaciute altre ragazze, ma non ho mai corteggiato nessuna, il tutto rimaneva nella mia testa.
Anche perché avevo tutto, non mi mancava niente, e soprattutto io amavo mia moglie come il primo giorno . Il pensiero di tradire 
Non mi sfiorava ne meno .


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Ottobre 2017)

*E possibile ?*

Occhitristi
Ti leggo  E ho la sensazione di guardarmi allo specchio.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Neanche il pensiero ...
> te l’ho detto...probabilmente ho un gene modificato...si chiama (va) stima e rispetto per mio marito , amore per lui e la mia famiglia che sono la cosa più bella che io abbia mai costruito ...perché rischiare di far diventare tutto questo così banalmente mediocre? Per godere di attimi fuggenti?
> Boh ... io non capisco, ma è certamente un problema mio ...


Ma più che altro se tanto non cerchi un confronto sul tema Ma hai già tutte le risposte in tasca, perché Ancora stai qui? Ma non l'hai letta l'insegna? A me l'impressione che dai è quella di un bassotto che cerca di ingropparsi un Danese. Seriamente. Sono sicuro che ci sono altri contesti molto più facili e molto più rassicuranti.
Tu sei convinta di avere un gene modificato che si chiama amore e rispetto. Ognuno da ai propri alleli il nome che preferisce, ci mancherebbe pure. Io lo chiamerei il gene del paraocchi, ma va bene uguale. 
É normale tradire? Per alcuni si, per altri no, per altri ancora é impensabile. Il mondo è bello perché è vario. Valeva la pena aprire sto thread? Ovviamente no. Perché lo hai aperto? Ovviamente perché cerchi conferme. E perché cerchi conferme se sei tanto sicura di te? Questa è la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe avere una risposta. Poi fai te.
Ciaociao


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Neanche il pensiero ...
> te l’ho detto...probabilmente ho un gene modificato...si chiama (va) stima e rispetto per mio marito , amore per lui e la mia famiglia che sono la cosa più bella che io abbia mai costruito ...perché rischiare di far diventare tutto questo così banalmente mediocre? Per godere di attimi fuggenti?
> Boh ... *io non capisco, ma è certamente un problema mio* ...


Veramente il discorso è che non è un tuo problema. 

Nel panorama delle individualità, la tua è semplicemente una delle tante. La tua condizione, che io conosco bene, è quella per cui godi di una buona stabilità emotiva. C'è anche questo, per fortuna. Cosa che peraltro rende la vita molto più semplice da gestire. Non solo, è una indole adatta a far si che tutto quello che ti circonda goda  delle condizioni più favorevoli per evolvere.

Eppure tuo marito è partito per la tangente. Proprio perché è un problema suo, e tu devi assumere che esista. Si fa prima e meglio ad accettarlo. Il problema è che si impiega troppo tempo, se non tutto, a tollerarlo nel tentativo parallelo di conviverci.

Ti renderai conto che il tuo rischia di diventare un circolo vizioso senza uscita. Pertanto meglio se archivi la questione come un assunto, che tentare di comprendere e rendere plausibili fatti al di fuori di te proprio come se foste alieni. Dovrai rifondare la tua serenità sui nuovi obiettivi e sulle nuove proposte di tuo marito, ma l'aspetto imprescindibile per cui tutto ciò avvenga è quello per cui tu provi ancora amore, o qualcosa di simile, per lui. In questo caso non puoi ritenere che la stima per lui sia ormai persa. Se questa vacilla, vacillerai anche tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quoto ogni singola parola .
> E aggiungo che durante il mio matrimonio
> Mi sono piaciute altre ragazze, ma non ho mai corteggiato nessuna, il tutto rimaneva nella mia testa.
> Anche perché avevo tutto, non mi mancava niente, e soprattutto io amavo mia moglie come il primo giorno . Il pensiero di tradire
> Non mi sfiorava ne meno .





solopersempre ha detto:


> Occhitristi
> Ti leggo  E ho la sensazione di guardarmi allo specchio.


Ma non fai prima ad invitarla a cena direttamente?:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più che altro se tanto non cerchi un confronto sul tema Ma hai già tutte le risposte in tasca, perché Ancora stai qui? Ma non l'hai letta l'insegna? A me l'impressione che dai è quella di un bassotto che cerca di ingropparsi un Danese. Seriamente. Sono sicuro che ci sono altri contesti molto più facili e molto più rassicuranti.
> Tu sei convinta di avere un gene modificato che si chiama amore e rispetto. Ognuno da ai propri alleli il nome che preferisce, ci mancherebbe pure. Io lo chiamerei il gene del paraocchi, ma va bene uguale.
> É normale tradire? Per alcuni si, per altri no, per altri ancora é impensabile. Il mondo è bello perché è vario. Valeva la pena aprire sto thread? Ovviamente no. Perché lo hai aperto? Ovviamente perché cerchi conferme. E perché cerchi conferme se sei tanto sicura di te? Questa è la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe avere una risposta. Poi fai te.
> Ciaociao


Dai che accoppiamo solopetsempre e occhitristi


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente il discorso è che non è un tuo problema.
> 
> Nel panorama delle individualità, la tua è semplicemente una delle tante. La tua condizione, che io conosco bene, è quella per cui godi di una buona stabilità emotiva. C'è anche questo, per fortuna. Cosa che peraltro rende la vita molto più semplice da gestire. Non solo, è una indole adatta a far si che tutto quello che ti circonda goda  delle condizioni più favorevoli per evolvere.
> 
> ...


Alleluja!


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> quoto ogni singola parola .
> *E aggiungo che durante il mio matrimonio *
> *Mi sono piaciute altre ragazze*, *ma non ho mai corteggiato nessuna*, il tutto rimaneva nella mia testa.
> Anche perché avevo tutto, non mi mancava niente, e soprattutto io amavo mia moglie come il primo giorno . Il pensiero di tradire
> Non mi sfiorava ne meno .


Eh, ma lei afferma una cosa del tutto diversa.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai che accoppiamo solopetsempre e occhitristi


Io e te, lo stesso pensierooooooh... :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io e te, lo stesso pensierooooooh... :rotfl:


Guarda che dobbiamo sponsorizzare sta cosa. Altro che uomini e donne


----------



## Lostris (31 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente il discorso è che non è un tuo problema.
> 
> Nel panorama delle individualità, la tua è semplicemente una delle tante. La tua condizione, che io conosco bene, è quella per cui godi di una buona stabilità emotiva. C'è anche questo, per fortuna. Cosa che peraltro rende la vita molto più semplice da gestire. Non solo, è una indole adatta a far si che tutto quello che ti circonda goda  delle condizioni più favorevoli per evolvere.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mooooolti anni fa mi trovai a una cena tra donne. Eravamo prevalentemente neo-mamme, chi del primo, chi del secondo figlio. Già a metà cena ci eravamo raccontate la vita. Eravamo 9. L’unica che non avesse tradito ero io.
> A casa lo raccontai allibita al marito. Poi una della serata fu una delle sue amanti dopo che lei si era separata per il tradimento del marito con la babysitter.


:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che dobbiamo sponsorizzare sta cosa. Altro che uomini e donne


Ma scherzi? Una valutazione preventiva di coppia della serie _cosa ne pensi delle corna_? non esisterebbero più coppie con lei amorosa e rispettosa e lui bastardo traditore, oppure lui sant'uomo che piuttosto-che-tradire-mi-taglio-le-palle e lei invece puttana approfittatrice. Faremo i soldi con la pala :rotfl:


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Una valutazione preventiva di coppia della serie *cosa ne pensi delle corna*? non esisterebbero più coppie con lei amorosa e rispettosa e lui bastardo traditore, oppure lui sant'uomo che piuttosto-che-tradire-mi-taglio-le-palle e lei invece puttana approfittatrice. Faremo i soldi con la pala :rotfl:


Prima o dopo averle ricevute?
Perché l'opinione cambia, nella maggior parte dei casi.
E comunque mentirebbero - anche qui - tutti.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Tradire è il modo più comodo per avere di più senza rinunciare a qualcosa che si ha già.
Tutto le alternative sono assai più faticose.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma più che altro se tanto non cerchi un confronto sul tema Ma hai già tutte le risposte in tasca, perché Ancora stai qui? Ma non l'hai letta l'insegna? A me l'impressione che dai è quella di un bassotto che cerca di ingropparsi un Danese. Seriamente. Sono sicuro che ci sono altri contesti molto più facili e molto più rassicuranti.
> Tu sei convinta di avere un gene modificato che si chiama amore e rispetto. Ognuno da ai propri alleli il nome che preferisce, ci mancherebbe pure. Io lo chiamerei il gene del paraocchi, ma va bene uguale.
> É normale tradire? Per alcuni si, per altri no, per altri ancora é impensabile. Il mondo è bello perché è vario. Valeva la pena aprire sto thread? Ovviamente no. Perché lo hai aperto? Ovviamente perché cerchi conferme. E perché cerchi conferme se sei tanto sicura di te? Questa è la domanda alla quale mi piacerebbe avere una risposta. Poi fai te.
> Ciaociao


Ecco da che pulpito!!!
Tu invece non hai certezze, vero?  Dai tuoi interventi direi che sono granitiche!
Perché sono qui l’ho già spiegato...e mi sembra palese: da capire..proprio perché non sono più certa di niente . Lo ero, si...ma ora non più . 
Però mi diverte sentire che fino a che si trova normale tradire e si parla di chiappe che applaudono e di uccelli che volano  tu ti senta parte di un gruppo e si faccia comunella.....poi arriva chi la pensa diversamente e gli si consiglia di non aprire discussioni e di cambiare forum....
Chi dei 2 ha il paraocchi?
Illuminami...
È questo che cerco qui, sai? L’illuminazione


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tradire è il modo più comodo per avere di più senza rinunciare a qualcosa che si ha già.
> Tutto le alternative sono assai più faticose.


Già ....


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai che accoppiamo solopetsempre e occhitristi


Evvai che adesso parte un altro filone goliardico... 
siete fantastici


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ecco da che pulpito!!!
> Tu invece non hai certezze, vero?  Dai tuoi interventi direi che sono granitiche!
> Perché sono qui l’ho già spiegato...e mi sembra palese: da capire..proprio perché non sono più certa di niente . Lo ero, si...ma ora non più .
> Però mi diverte sentire che fino a che si trova normale tradire e si parla di chiappe che applaudono e di uccelli che volano  tu ti senta parte di un gruppo e si faccia comunella.....poi arriva chi la pensa diversamente e gli si consiglia di non aprire discussioni e di cambiare forum....
> ...


Io ho le mie certezze, e me le sono sudate come tutti. Non si tratta del fatto che la pensi diversamente, ci mancherebbe pure. Si tratta del fatto che, nonostante tu dica il contrario, non cerchi il confronto. Sei convinta di essere geneticamente modificata con il gene Benedetto dell'amore e del rispetto verso il prossimo? Ti poni su un piano di superiorità morale rispetto a noi brutti e cattivi? Goditelo, Che risposte pensi che possano avere per te quelli che tornano a casa vivendo una vita di segreti e bugie con il loro corpo che gli trasmette inequivocabilmente il segnale ciò che hanno fatto era tutt'altro che è sbagliato?
La tua condizione è molto comune. Sei stata presa a calci e stai cercando di mettere a posto i cocci. Figurati se ti si nega una mano. Però davvero pondera l'idea che tu abbia sbagliato posto, almeno per il tipo di confronto edulcorato che cerchi.
Detto in altri termini, qui non vince nessuno. Alla fine della fiera otterrai sempre un tot di persone che ti daranno ragione, e un tot di persone che ti daranno torto.
La differenza la scegliendo di confrontarti con qualcuno piuttosto che con qualcun altro.
Per ora, confermo l'immagine del bassotto che cerca di montare l'alano. Spiacemi.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alleluja!


Parole sante le tue...mi piacerebbe archiviare tutto...ma ora sono nella fase in cui devo cercare spiegazioni... 
credo di essermele date riguardo  a quanto mi è successo...ma il fenomeno del tradimento che prima mi sfiorava appena ...ora è un fenomeno che mi interessa analizzare, quasi a livello sociologico, non so come spiegarti.
Sono sempre stata curiosa. Se un amico si ammala devo sapere tutto di quella malattia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente...sono così . Figurati quando invece mi riguarda..
Non pensiate che voglia pontificare perché non è così. Non sto dicendo questo è giusto o quello è sbagliato e io ho la verità infusa..Sto dicendo cosa provo e quali erano le mie convinzioni...scoprire che si è una mosca bianca mi fa riflettere ... mi aiuta a capire molto di me ..
due cose mi danno in testa :una appunto è quella che ha dato origine al thread: essere fedeli è innaturale....e l’altra è: “se ha tradito allora qualcosa non andava nella coppia”...
Che vi devo dire... magari col vostro aiuto nel giro di poco mi omologherò al resto del mondo...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Prima o dopo averle ricevute?
> Perché l'opinione cambia, nella maggior parte dei casi.
> E comunque mentirebbero - anche qui - tutti.


Possibilissimo, Ma Vale Comunque la pena provarci :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Evvai che adesso parte un altro filone goliardico...
> siete fantastici


Scusami se non affrontiamo il tema che ti ha causato tanto dolore con la dovuta serietà. Ma Se tu potessi sentire quello che si dicono i chirurghi in sala operatoria sulla carcassa del paziente aperto rabbrividiresti...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Parole sante le tue...mi piacerebbe archiviare tutto...ma ora sono nella fase in cui devo cercare spiegazioni...
> credo di essermele date riguardo  a quanto mi è successo...ma il fenomeno del tradimento che prima mi sfiorava appena ...ora è un fenomeno che mi interessa analizzare, quasi a livello sociologico, non so come spiegarti.
> Sono sempre stata curiosa. Se un amico si ammala devo sapere tutto di quella malattia, anche se non mi riguarda direttamente...sono così . Figurati quando invece mi riguarda..
> Non pensiate che voglia pontificare perché non è così. Non sto dicendo questo è giusto o quello è sbagliato e io ho la verità infusa..Sto dicendo cosa provo e quali erano le mie convinzioni...scoprire che si è una mosca bianca mi fa riflettere ... mi aiuta a capire molto di me ..
> ...


Omologarsi. Appunto. Lascia perdere. Avoja a magná spaghetti...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Neanche il pensiero ...
> te l’ho detto...probabilmente ho un gene modificato...si chiama (va) stima e rispetto per mio marito , amore per lui e la mia famiglia che sono la cosa più bella che io abbia mai costruito ...perché rischiare di far diventare tutto questo così banalmente mediocre? Per godere di attimi fuggenti?
> Boh ... io non capisco, ma è certamente un problema mio ...


Qui ci sono state discussioni altrettanto surreali sulla maggior o minor predisposizione al tradimento in base ad abitudini più o meno libertine prima del matrimonio. 
Premetto che penso chiunque possa tradire, in particolari e personali circostanze, ma è una banalità adattabile a qualunque atto pessimo o anche eroico. Ognuno potrebbe rubare per bisogno o uccidere perdifesa o rischiare la propria vita per un impulso generoso irrazionale.
Allo stesso modo bisognerebbe comprendere ogni tradimento perché è stato compiuto.
Però la maggior parte delle persone tende a semplificare sulla possibilità di avere occasioni appetibili. Ma dipende anche da cosa è considerato appetibile... ovvio che ci sia che “...basta che respiri”.
Tu cosa troveresti davvero appetibile? Lo sai davvero cosa potrebbe far perdere la testa o pensi che non potrebbe mai succederti?


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tradire è il modo più comodo per avere di più senza rinunciare a qualcosa che si ha già.
> Tutto le alternative sono assai più faticose.


Non sono del tutto d'accordo. Molto spesso lo sforzo per montare un tradimento è molto più grosso rispetto a molte delle alternative papabili. Certo, la dimensione volitiva è fondamentale. Però sulla comodità dissento.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scusami se non affrontiamo il tema che ti ha causato tanto dolore con la dovuta serietà. Ma Se tu potessi sentire quello che si dicono i chirurghi in sala operatoria sulla carcassa del paziente aperto rabbrividiresti...


Ma va...guarda che a volte mi faccio tenerezza anche da sola..non preoccuparti.
Così come sono consapevole che il dolore è solo mio e tu non ne hai nulla a che fare...per fortuna, direi...


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho le mie certezze, e me le sono sudate come tutti. Non si tratta del fatto che la pensi diversamente, ci mancherebbe pure. Si tratta del fatto che, nonostante tu dica il contrario, non cerchi il confronto. Sei convinta di essere geneticamente modificata con il gene Benedetto dell'amore e del rispetto verso il prossimo? Ti poni su un piano di superiorità morale rispetto a noi brutti e cattivi? Goditelo, Che risposte pensi che possano avere per te quelli che tornano a casa vivendo una vita di segreti e bugie con il loro corpo che gli trasmette inequivocabilmente il segnale ciò che hanno fatto era tutt'altro che è sbagliato?
> La tua condizione è molto comune. Sei stata presa a calci e stai cercando di mettere a posto i cocci. Figurati se ti si nega una mano. Però davvero pondera l'idea che tu abbia sbagliato posto, almeno per il tipo di confronto edulcorato che cerchi.
> Detto in altri termini, qui non vince nessuno. Alla fine della fiera otterrai sempre un tot di persone che ti daranno ragione, e un tot di persone che ti daranno torto.
> La differenza la scegliendo di confrontarti con qualcuno piuttosto che con qualcun altro.
> Per ora, confermo l'immagine del bassotto che cerca di montare l'alano. Spiacemi.


Forse sono io che non mi spiego. 
Non si capisce vero che sono io che mi sento sbagliata?  Secondo te in questo momento me ne frega qualcosa di avere ragione o torto? Cosa si vince, la bambolina?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ci sono state discussioni altrettanto surreali sulla maggior o minor predisposizione al tradimento in base ad abitudini più o meno libertine prima del matrimonio.
> Premetto che penso chiunque possa tradire, in particolari e personali circostanze, ma è una banalità adattabile a qualunque atto pessimo o anche eroico. Ognuno potrebbe rubare per bisogno o uccidere perdifesa o rischiare la propria vita per un impulso generoso irrazionale.
> Allo stesso modo bisognerebbe comprendere ogni tradimento perché è stato compiuto.
> Però la maggior parte delle persone tende a semplificare sulla possibilità di avere occasioni appetibili. Ma dipende anche da cosa è considerato appetibile... ovvio che ci sia che “...basta che respiri”.
> Tu cosa troveresti davvero appetibile? Lo sai davvero cosa potrebbe far perdere la testa o pensi che non potrebbe mai succederti?


Sono stata più di 10 anni immolata a mio marito pensando che per lui fosse lo stesso ...ma so bene cosa mi potrebbe far perdere la testa...
Certo che potrebbe succedermi ora...spesso me lo auguro pure....


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sono stata più di 10 anni immolata a mio marito pensando che per lui fosse lo stesso ...ma so bene cosa mi potrebbe far perdere la testa...
> Certo che potrebbe succedermi ora...spesso me lo auguro pure....


Mai per vendetta: inutile.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Forse sono io che non mi spiego.
> Non si capisce vero che sono io che mi sento sbagliata?  Secondo te in questo momento me ne frega qualcosa di avere ragione o torto? Cosa si vince, la bambolina?


Senti, a me l'impressione che dai è quella di chi si coccola il martirio. Dato che te la sei presa nel culo malamente stai cercando di raccontarti che te la sei presa nel culo perché avevi il gene modificato dell'amore e del rispetto. C'entra un cazzo. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo. Tu sei come sei E questo ti ha reso vulnerabile da parte di una persona a cui tu hai incollato e sovrapposto una immagine non corrispondente al vero. Doccia fredda? Per carità, ci sta ed è rispettabilissimo. Il dolore intendo. Detto questo, cercare l'ordine nel caos dei rapporti umani, una regola generale a cui appigliarsi secondo me non fa niente altro che aumentare la confusione. Ti sei beccata le corna? Capita. E capita perché fin da bambini ci insegnano che le regole sono qualcosa di generale, astratto e sovrapposto rispetto ai comportamenti umani, mentre ne sono un sottoprodotto, una sintesi che mai potrà pararti il culo di fronte alla vita. Purtroppo sei una casa costruita dal tetto invece che dalle fondamenta, in mezzo a tutte case costruite dal tetto invece dalle fondamenta. Finché una si appoggia l'altra reggono, e vivono felici delle loro certezze. Quando ti ritrovi sola come una stronza magari realizzi.
Ma onestamente sentirsi sbagliati perché si è come si è lo trovo stupido


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono del tutto d'accordo. Molto spesso lo sforzo per montare un tradimento è molto più grosso rispetto a molte delle alternative papabili. Certo, la dimensione volitiva è fondamentale. Però sulla comodità dissento.


Se l'alternativa è la rassegnazione sicuramente sì.
Se è la chiusura di un rapporto di coppia logoro e insoddisfacente per aprirsi e cercare nuove strade, direi di no.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'alternativa è la rassegnazione sicuramente sì.
> Se è la chiusura di un rapporto di coppia logoro e insoddisfacente per aprirsi e cercare nuove strade, direi di no.


Ma magari le vuoi tutte e due. O no. Io lo so che esiste questa lettura quasi automatica del tradimento come alternativa a lasciarsi, Ma nel caso in cui tu voglia tutte e due le signore che fai?


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma magari le vuoi tutte e due. O no. Io lo so che esiste questa lettura quasi automatica del tradimento come alternativa a lasciarsi, Ma nel caso in cui tu voglia tutte e due le signore che fai?


In teoria fai una scelta.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In teoria fai una scelta.


Ma manco se me meni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sono stata più di 10 anni immolata a mio marito pensando che per lui fosse lo stesso ...ma so bene cosa mi potrebbe far perdere la testa...
> Certo che potrebbe succedermi ora...spesso me lo auguro pure....


Perché immolata?
Io, pluritradita, non mi sono mica pentita di essere stata fedele, non ho fatto alcuno sforzo.
Avrei voluto sapere per essere libera di fare conoscenze, tra le quali, forse, chissà.
Ma non avevo desideri che ho dovuto reprimere.
Tu sì?
Mica incrociavo lui tutti i giorni?


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti, a me l'impressione che dai è quella di chi si coccola il martirio. Dato che te la sei presa nel culo malamente stai cercando di raccontarti che te la sei presa nel culo perché avevi il gene modificato dell'amore e del rispetto. C'entra un cazzo. Ognuno è fatto a modo suo. Tu sei come sei E questo ti ha reso vulnerabile da parte di una persona a cui tu hai incollato e sovrapposto una immagine non corrispondente al vero. Doccia fredda? Per carità, ci sta ed è rispettabilissimo. Il dolore intendo. Detto questo, cercare l'ordine nel caos dei rapporti umani, una regola generale a cui appigliarsi secondo me non fa niente altro che aumentare la confusione. Ti sei beccata le corna? Capita. E capita perché fin da bambini ci insegnano che le regole sono qualcosa di generale, astratto e sovrapposto rispetto ai comportamenti umani, mentre ne sono un sottoprodotto, una sintesi che mai potrà pararti il culo di fronte alla vita. Purtroppo sei una casa costruita dal tetto invece che dalle fondamenta, in mezzo a tutte case costruite dal tetto invece dalle fondamenta. Finché una si appoggia l'altra reggono, e vivono felici delle loro certezze. Quando ti ritrovi sola come una stronza magari realizzi.
> Ma onestamente sentirsi sbagliati perché si è come si è lo trovo stupido


Mio caro il perché me la sono presa in culo mi è molto chiaro : 1- perché mio marito mi ha mentito portandomi ad immolarmi a lui spacciandosi per altro. Non entro nei dettagli che non ho raccontato in forum ma fidati...è andata così ... E non parlo del tradimento .. quello mi ha solo fatto capire che aveva mentito. Ed è questo che non riesco a far passare....io non sono incazzata per il tradimento in se ma per nonaver avuto gli strumenti per fare delle scelte libere e consapevoli!
2- perché nonostante avessi il sacrosanto diritto di mettergli io  in testa un’impalcatura a castello, non l’ho fatto per amore e rispetto... altra idiozia.

Poi, per il resto, apprezzo la tua lucidità ..

Io mi sento sbagliata per come sono,si...perché è solo grazie a come sono che non ho capito un cazzo di come funziona la vita...


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco se me meni.


E allora dovresti essere in grado di comunicare prima adeguatamente la tua propensione a non farti mancare nulla.
E' difficile ma non impossibile trovare chi la pensa come te.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'alternativa è la rassegnazione sicuramente sì.
> Se è la chiusura di un rapporto di coppia logoro e insoddisfacente per aprirsi e cercare nuove strade, direi di no.


Ma dai Danny, come se la cosa importante nel tradimento fosse la persona con cui si tradisce o non come ci fa sentire la persona o/e la situazione.
C’è chi è proprio affascinato dall’intrigo, dal gusto delle schermagli, dal pensiero di avere uno spazio segreto.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro il perché me la sono presa in culo mi è molto chiaro : 1- perché mio marito mi ha mentito portandomi ad immolarmi a lui spacciandosi per altro. Non entro nei dettagli che non ho raccontato in forum ma fidati...è andata così ... E non parlo del tradimento .. quello mi ha solo fatto capire che aveva mentito. Ed è questo che non riesco a far passare....io non sono incazzata per il tradimento in se ma per nonaver avuto gli strumenti per fare delle scelte libere e consapevoli!
> 2- perché nonostante avessi il sacrosanto diritto di mettergli io  in testa un’impalcatura a castello, non l’ho fatto per amore e rispetto... altra idiozia.
> 
> Poi, per il resto, apprezzo la tua lucidità ..
> ...


Ma tu sei così convinta che gli strumenti ermeneutici di valutazione del comportamento del traditore te li avrebbe dovuti fornire Il traditore stesso?


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma magari le vuoi tutte e due. O no. Io lo so che esiste questa lettura quasi automatica del tradimento come alternativa a lasciarsi, Ma nel caso in cui tu voglia tutte e due le signore che fai?


Solitamente è il caso più frequente. Per questo ho detto che è il modo più facile per avere qualcosa in più senza dover fare rinunce.
Un'alternativa potrebbe per esempio essere costituita dal confessare alla moglie il proprio desiderio di promiscuità accettando le conseguenze legate alla sua reazione; però questa è una strada decisamente più complicata da gestire e assolutamente imprevedibile.


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché immolata?
> Io, pluritradita, non mi sono mica pentita di essere stata fedele, non ho fatto alcuno sforzo.
> Avrei voluto sapere per essere libera di fare conoscenze, tra le quali, forse, chissà.
> Ma non avevo desideri che ho dovuto reprimere.
> ...


Immolarsi e' un'altra cosa, e su questo concordo.
Però non è che necessariamente devi incrociare lui tutti i giorni per incontrare qualcuno per il quale pensi "mannaggia se fossi libera...".


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solitamente è il caso più frequente. Per questo ho detto che è il modo più facile per avere qualcosa in più senza dover fare rinunce.
> Un'alternativa potrebbe per esempio essere costituita dal confessare alla moglie il proprio desiderio di promiscuità accettando le conseguenze legate alla sua reazione; però questa è una strada decisamente più complicata da gestire e assolutamente imprevedibile.


Non è una alternativa. Mio marito sapeva che lo avrei mollato all’istante. Ha corso il rischio è gli è andata bene per anni.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai Danny, come se la cosa importante nel tradimento *fosse la persona con cui si tradisce o non come ci fa sentire la persona o/e la situazione.*
> C’è chi è proprio affascinato dall’intrigo, dal gusto delle schermagli, dal pensiero di avere uno spazio segreto.


Non credo che le due cose siano in opposizione.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è una alternativa. Mio marito sapeva che lo avrei mollato all’istante. Ha corso il rischio è gli è andata bene per anni.


Nel tuo caso non aveva alternative e ne era consapevole.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Immolarsi e' un'altra cosa, e su questo concordo.
> Però non è che necessariamente devi incrociare lui tutti i giorni per incontrare qualcuno per il quale pensi "mannaggia se fossi libera...".


Ci sono persone certamente più fortunate di me.
A volte facciamo un gioco scemo con mia figlia e guardiamo  in un ambiente affollato se c’è qualcuno che superficialemente varrebbe la pena di conoscere meglio. È il deserto. :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che le due cose siano in opposizione.


Certamente la persona deve giocare lo stesso gioco. Ma non a tutti piace lo stesso gioco.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E allora dovresti essere in grado di comunicare prima adeguatamente la tua propensione a non farti mancare nulla.
> E' difficile ma non impossibile trovare chi la pensa come te.


Mi dai un solo straccio di motivo concreto, non parlo di correttezza generale ed astratta, per cui dovrei rinunciare a quello che ho? Per cercare qualcuno che la pensa come me e rimettere a posto l'ordine cosmico? Eddai!


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mai per vendetta: inutile.


ho sbagliato a quotare scusami


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
> Cena con amici e colleghi.
> Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento.
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> ...


per come hai scritto nel titolo , bisognerebbe rispondere con poche parole  per me che ho fatto il passo dopo svariati anni di fedeltà c'è stato tutta una serie di coincidenze , se così le vogliamo chiamare.
Sai quando l'altra parte rifiuta le avance sessuali come se la vita fosse finita per quel genere di cose ecco che ci si gira intorno nell'osservare e desiderare un altra persona per soddisfare questo bisogno .
Nel caso di voi donne ,se avviene in gioventù quando il vostro desiderio è a mille, si sfocia nel classico tradimento  vedi Annina  lo ha cercato su internet  altri approfittano delle occasioni che capitano quando un conoscente o amico vi fa apprezzamenti vedi il caso della sorella di Belen quando si è in astinenza puo capitare di cedere o almeno mettere da una parte la storia che si vive, poi non so se è creata ad arte per fare ascolti , comunque la sorella sull'isola dei famosi perse il giocatore dopo essersi  divertita con un altro appena conosciuto sull'isola.
Nel nostro caso la mancanza si fa sentire per molti più anni di voi per qualcuno anche per tutta la vita (me lo auguro prostata permettendo:sonar e quindi dato che siamo provoloni ci capitano molte occasione , nel mio caso il passo falso non è stato una cosa facile ero preso sì dall'altra persona ma non volevo mi sono vergognato per il mio approccio mettetevi nei miei panni mi avvicinavo alla terza età e lei era molto più giovane di me , mi sentivo come se camminassi su di una nuvola in quei momenti  , ma poi la realtà della famiglia sua e mia ci ha portato a coltivare una profonda amicizia e riconoscenza per quello che ci è capitato, quindi per rispondere ala tua domanda iniziale , no non è normale tradire ma può capitare e come dice Brunetta :facepalm:bisogna vedere le situazioni, le motivazioni perchè ciò accade .
Ora sto buono e non cerco niente e spero che la cosa rimanga in un angolino del mio cervello


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Solitamente è il caso più frequente. Per questo ho detto che è il modo più facile per avere qualcosa in più senza dover fare rinunce.
> Un'alternativa potrebbe per esempio essere costituita dal confessare alla moglie il proprio desiderio di promiscuità accettando le conseguenze legate alla sua reazione; però questa è una strada decisamente più complicata da gestire e assolutamente imprevedibile.


 è proprio questo il punto: non si tratta di fare un sacrificio per andare ad avere di più altrimenti non ci sarebbe nessun problema. Si tratta di fare un sacrificio per andare ad avere di meno.
Ripeto ragazzi con tutto il rispetto per chi trova nelle regole di sistema la fonte della propria serenità: capisco che sia molto bello ergersi su un piedistallo costruito da altri prima di noi e dire qualcosa che sia conforme. E capisco anche che la tranquillità possa essere agevolmente scambiata con felicità. Nel mio caso non è così. I momenti più preziosi dalla mia esistenza non sono stati mano nella mano in un campo di lucciole, ma sguardi ormonati di dolci fanciulle. Sposate o meno.
Ho avuto anche i momenti mano nella mano nel campo di lucciole ma vuoi mettere con un pompino a due lingue? :mexican:


----------



## ologramma (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone certamente più fortunate di me.
> A volte facciamo un gioco scemo con mia figlia e guardiamo  in un ambiente affollato se c’è qualcuno che superficialemente varrebbe la pena di conoscere meglio. È il deserto. :carneval:


peccato sia occupato , che dici io potrei essere l'oasi del deserto?
Dai scherzo, con molte persone in giro si sarà sempre un anima gemella :up:


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto non si tratta di fare un sacrificio per andare ad avere di più altrimenti non ci sarebbe nessun problema. Si tratta di fare un sacrificio per andare ad avere di meno.
> Ripeto ragazzi con tutto il rispetto per chi trova nelle regole di sistema la fonte della propria serenità: capisco che sia molto bello ergersi su un piedistallo costruito da altri prima di noi e dire qualcosa che sia conforme. E capisco anche che la tranquillità possa essere agevolmente scambiata con felicità. Nel mio caso non è così. I momenti più preziosi dalla mia esistenza non sono stati mano nella mano in un campo di lucciole, ma sguardi ormonati di dolci fanciulle. Sposate o meno.
> Ho avuto anche i momenti mano nella mano nel campo di lucciole ma vuoi mettere con un pompino a due lingue? :mexican:


Non ti posso dar torto.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone certamente più fortunate di me.
> A volte facciamo un gioco scemo con mia figlia e guardiamo  in un ambiente affollato se c’è qualcuno che superficialemente varrebbe la pena di conoscere meglio. È il deserto. :carneval:


Il deserto é dentro o fuori? Perché invece c'è chi sa cogliere una persona interessante anche al netto dei 1000 mila muri intellettualoidi che uno si costruisce per evitare il confronto


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti posso dar torto.


La doppietta vince sempre


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro il perché me la sono presa in culo mi è molto chiaro : 1- perché mio marito mi ha mentito portandomi ad immolarmi a lui spacciandosi per altro. Non entro nei dettagli che non ho raccontato in forum ma fidati...è andata così ... E non parlo del tradimento .. quello mi ha solo fatto capire che aveva mentito. Ed è questo che non riesco a far passare....io non sono incazzata per il tradimento in se ma per nonaver avuto gli strumenti per fare delle scelte libere e consapevoli!
> 2- perché nonostante avessi il sacrosanto diritto di mettergli io  in testa un’impalcatura a castello, non l’ho fatto per amore e rispetto... altra idiozia.
> 
> Poi, per il resto, apprezzo la tua lucidità ..
> ...


Non ho capito ancora perchè pensi di essere sbagliata. 

Io non ho mai voluto tradire e non l'ho mai fatto. 
Ma chi può dire che io non sono mai stata tentata perchè non è capitata l'occasione o perchè in realtà io l'occasione non l'ho cercata?! 
L'occasione capita o la lasciamo capitare? 

Ora che a livello morale nei confronti di mio marito non sento nessun dovere, ora che la mia stima ha bisogno di una risalita... perchè non cerco l'occasione?! 
Per me. Io non voglio essere così. 

Il tradimento di solito nelle sue bugie porta un insieme di "cattiverie gratuite" che io ancora faccio fatica a digerire ed è qualcosa con cui dovrei fare i conti con me stessa. 
Ricordo ogni bugia e ricordo il suo atteggiamento quando ero lì li per scoprire una sua bugia. Il potere non della ragione ma della menzogna. 
"Faccio tardi a lavoro". Noi a casa ad aspettarlo. I dubbi. I pensieri. 
E se cercavi di mettere in discussione quelle sue scelte la risposta era: "Mica mi vado a divertire è lavoro". 
Ha portato i bimbi a un incontro con lei, perchè le sue bugie non crollassero. La menzogna chiama menzogna e tenere le fila di quel gioco richiede avere un bel pelo sullo stomaco. 
Che io non ho, ma nemmeno voglio avere. 
Il potere della menzogna è immenso ma fa anche immensamente male. Direi sempre. 

Quindi normale o non, giusto o sbagliato, non è la scelta che fa per me. 
Purtroppo sembra che invece è la scelta che fa per molti. 
Quello che mi dispiace è che io pensavo invece di avere uno dei pochi.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito ancora perchè pensi di essere sbagliata.
> 
> Io non ho mai voluto tradire e non l'ho mai fatto.
> Ma chi può dire che io non sono mai stata tentata perchè non è capitata l'occasione o perchè in realtà io l'occasione non l'ho cercata?!
> ...


Il fatto di portare i bimbi è da cretini. 
Per il traditore tradire è un peccato veniale, per il tradito mortale.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito ancora perchè pensi di essere sbagliata.
> 
> Io non ho mai voluto tradire e non l'ho mai fatto.
> Ma chi può dire che io non sono mai stata tentata perchè non è capitata l'occasione o perchè in realtà io l'occasione non l'ho cercata?!
> ...


Sul grassetto: "di solito" un paio di palle. Parla per te perché quello che fa parte del tuo mondo resta nel tuo mondo. Ti dirò che invece nel mio mondo le corna tutta una serie di comportamenti del cazzo derivanti dalla frustrazione li vanno a disinnescare.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il fatto di portare i bimbi è da cretini.


 Ma oggi sei in stato di grazia?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma oggi sei in stato di grazia?


No caro, su questa cosa non transigo. Avrò tutti i difetti del mondo ma coinvolgere i figli mi manda in bestia.
Vedi annarella e qualche altra che non nomino.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No caro, su questa cosa non transigo. Avrò tutti i difetti del mondo ma coinvolgere i figli mi manda in bestia.
> Vedi annarella e qualche altra che non nomino.


Ma questo è evidente. Hai voglia poi a dire che è stato il traditore a levarti l'autostima. Nel momento in cui coinvolgi i figli nei cazzi degli adulti sei giá qualcuno che vale due spicci di suo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> No caro, su questa cosa non transigo. Avrò tutti i difetti del mondo ma coinvolgere i figli mi manda in bestia.
> Vedi annarella e qualche altra che non nomino.


bravo non fare nomi......


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La doppietta vince sempre


Potrei anche mettermi a fare altri tipi di confronto.
L'amante di mia moglie si è scopato lei, l'altra che si è sposato, forse la convivente che poi ha lasciato, una settantina di altre donne prima sposate, libere, da sole o in coppia, insomma credo si sia divertito e abbia soddisfatto i suoi desideri.
Io mi son trovato a gestire problemi di non poco conto successivi alla scoperta del tradimento e alla fine seguire mia moglie nei suoi cercando di limitare i danni su nostra figlia e subendo altre intrusioni da persone vicine che non consapevoli di non aver capito un cazzo si sono sentite in dovere di aggiungerne altri. E alla fine non scopo neppure più.
Ora, uno può anche avere una certa dirittura morale e sentirsi vicino a ottenere la fascia di "Marito ideale 2017", ma sinceramente le scelte nella vita dovrebbero comunque comportare un vantaggio o comunque non solo problemi e fatica.
Anche a lungo termine, per carità, ma dare tutto a fondo perso non è sicuramente un buon modo di vivere.


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: "di solito" un paio di palle. Parla per te perché quello che fa parte del tuo mondo resta nel tuo mondo. Ti dirò che invece nel mio mondo le corna tutta una serie di comportamenti del cazzo derivanti dalla frustrazione li vanno a disinnescare.


  Non posso discutere sul "paio di palle" che per uno che tradisce normalmente mi sembra una menzogna.  Menzogna, manipolazione, alterazione della realtà secondo me fanno parte integrante del tradimento.  Il problema è che ad una menzogna si può controbattere solo dichiarandola non vera.  E tu dirai che invece è vera.  Quindi la menzogna se non puoi provare che è una menzogna, ne subisci il potere.   Tu solo sai quante cazzate hai riferito alla "legittima", io suppongo che non sono state solo due ma prove non posso averne.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito ancora perchè pensi di essere sbagliata.
> 
> Io non ho mai voluto tradire e non l'ho mai fatto.
> Ma chi può dire che io non sono mai stata tentata perchè non è capitata l'occasione o perchè in realtà io l'occasione non l'ho cercata?!
> ...


il primo grassetto è quella la risposta. Si lascia che accada. E in quel momento non ti fai nessun problema. Quello che è a casa rimane lì.
Ecco la meschinità di coinvolgere i figli la trovo rivoltante. Mi arrabbierei più per questo.

Il secondo non vuoi essere così, ora e in futuro. Tanto è che hai perdonato e prosegui con lui. 
Non hai preso in considerazione di lasciarlo anche se non hai più stima,  è tuo.
Quando uno /a tradisce si costruisce un mondo fuori dalla famiglia, ci sta bene e non gli importa del male che sta facendo.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bravo non fare nomi......


Dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici?


e si, posso immaginare dove andresti a a parare


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Potrei anche mettermi a fare altri tipi di confronto.
> L'amante di mia moglie si è scopato lei, l'altra che si è sposato, forse la convivente che poi ha lasciato, una settantina di altre donne prima sposate, libere, da sole o in coppia, insomma credo si sia divertito e abbia soddisfatto i suoi desideri.
> Io mi son trovato a gestire problemi di non poco conto successivi alla scoperta del tradimento e alla fine seguire mia moglie nei suoi cercando di limitare i danni su nostra figlia e subendo altre intrusioni da persone vicine che non consapevoli di non aver capito un cazzo si sono sentite in dovere di aggiungerne altri. E alla fine non scopo neppure più.
> Ora, uno può anche avere una certa dirittura morale e sentirsi vicino a ottenere la fascia di "Marito ideale 2017", ma sinceramente le scelte nella vita dovrebbero comunque comportare un vantaggio o comunque non solo problemi e fatica.
> Anche a lungo termine, per carità, ma dare tutto a fondo perso non è sicuramente un buon modo di vivere.


Molto d’accordo


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il fatto di portare i bimbi è da cretini.
> Per il traditore tradire è un peccato veniale, per il tradito mortale.


No, proprio da stronzi.


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi dai un solo straccio di motivo concreto, non parlo di correttezza generale ed astratta, per cui dovrei rinunciare a quello che ho? Per cercare qualcuno che la pensa come me e rimettere a posto l'ordine cosmico? Eddai!


Apparte che definire la correttezza come qualcosa  (sempre) di generale e astratto e' una forzatura per escludere il problema.Comunque escludiamolo.Mi chiedi un buon motivo? Quello di non rischiare di rimanere con un pugno di mosche in mano lo e'?Oppure: ammesso che il banco non salti, quello di vivere come sorvegliato speciale in prova ti pare una bella prospettiva?Ti ricordo che tu non hai detto "può capitare".Tu hai detto "perché rinunciare a una"? E' diverso eh.


----------



## Foglia (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone certamente più fortunate di me.
> A volte facciamo un gioco scemo con mia figlia e guardiamo  in un ambiente affollato se c’è qualcuno che superficialemente varrebbe la pena di conoscere meglio. È il deserto. :carneval:



Vabbè... Se guardo un po' superficialmente per strada neppure io. Quasi mai.
Ma ti sarà capitato di rapportarti un po' meno superficialmente con qualcuno per il quale hai detto. "mannaggia, fossi libera....". Tutto qui. Poi appunto la cosa muore anche li.
Però quello mi e' successo.
Ora che libera sto tornando, ti dirò... Non mi capita neanche più 
Ma e' la mia testa che e' fin troppo in tutt'altro impegnata, ed è anche (ammetto) oggettivamente preclusa all'argomento. Zero interesse.


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il primo grassetto è quella la risposta. Si lascia che accada. E in quel momento non ti fai nessun problema. Quello che è a casa rimane lì.
> Ecco la meschinità di coinvolgere i figli la trovo rivoltante. Mi arrabbierei più per questo.
> 
> *Il secondo non vuoi essere così, ora e in futuro. Tanto è che hai perdonato e prosegui con lui.
> ...


Non ho capito. 
La mia stima non ha avuto una botta, è stata proprio disintegrata. 
Però devo essere onesta con me stessa, ho apprezzato il modo in cui ha affrontato tutto lo schifo che ha creato. Si è fatto carico dei suoi errori, li ha guardati in faccia e sta cercando di recuperare. 
Questa è l'unica cosa che gli da un valore ora ai miei occhi, quello di farsi carico dei propri sbagli. 

Non è facile dimenticare gli errori che ha fatto, il male che ti ha fatto. Una cicatrice indelebile in te. 
E' qualcosa su cui lavoro ogni giorno, con fatica perchè in realtà non ho fatto veramente pace con tutto lo schifo che ha fatto. 

Posso solo dargli un occasione per dimostrare che è davvero pentito e che posso guardarlo nuovamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè... Se guardo un po' superficialmente per strada neppure io. Quasi mai.
> Ma ti sarà capitato di rapportarti un po' meno superficialmente con qualcuno per il quale hai detto. "mannaggia, fossi libera....". Tutto qui. Poi appunto la cosa muore anche li.
> Però quello mi e' successo.
> Ora che libera sto tornando, ti dirò... Non mi capita neanche più
> Ma e' la mia testa che e' fin troppo in tutt'altro impegnata, ed è anche (ammetto) oggettivamente preclusa all'argomento. Zero interesse.


Non vorrei sembrarti pallosa..ma dipende sempre dal valore che uno da alle cose.
Vi faccio un esempio scemo: se io ho fatto tanti sacrifici per costruire una torre grande e tengo molto a questa torre .. non do proprio peso e valore a tutto quello che potrebbe comportarne la distruzione...
Se ho una famiglia che amo è un marito che rispetto , perché devo rischiare di mandare tutto all’aria per sentirmi un gran figo? 
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dici? &#55357;&#56834;


I nomi, fuori i nomi :rotfl:
La mia ex amante voleva conoscere mio figlio... sticazzi...


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro il perché me la sono presa in culo mi è molto chiaro : 1- perché mio marito mi ha mentito portandomi ad immolarmi a lui spacciandosi per altro. Non entro nei dettagli che non ho raccontato in forum ma fidati...è andata così ... E non parlo del tradimento .. quello mi ha solo fatto capire che aveva mentito. Ed è questo che non riesco a far passare....io non sono incazzata per il tradimento in se ma per nonaver avuto gli strumenti per fare delle scelte libere e consapevoli!
> 2- perché nonostante avessi il sacrosanto diritto di mettergli io  in testa un’impalcatura a castello, non l’ho fatto per amore e rispetto... altra idiozia.
> 
> Poi, per il resto, apprezzo la tua lucidità ..
> ...


Il lavaggio del cervello strappalacrime che per decenni mio marito mi ha propinato credo abbia influito molto su di me.
LUI era quello che ha sofferto,LUI era quello che aveva sofferto DI PIÙ ,LUI aveva vissuto la merda del tradimento che io padre (e la madre) aveva fatto pagare a tutti,LUI aveva visto cose che noi umani ....se IO mai lo avessi tradito LUI moriva,si ammazzava,o mi ammazzava ,perché LUI SAPEVA cosa significava.Mai avrebbe augurato ad un bambino di vivere ciò che LUI aveva vissuto,nessun problema o sofferenza di alcuno era paragonabile a ciò che aveva passato LUI.....
Tutte balle ,avrebbe fatto passare ai figli la stessa cosa se non avessi mediato io e fatto la recita del va tutto bene .
Ero arrivata al punto che non potevo nemmeno sognare di trombarmi chicchessia che al risveglio ero disperata e mi svegliavo piangendo....pure in sogno mi pentivo.
Quindi altroché se si è presentato per quello che non era.
C'è di bello che ora in sogno se capita trombo divinamante con chicchessia ,step by step..


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrarti pallosa..ma dipende sempre dal valore che uno da alle cose.
> Vi faccio un esempio scemo: se io ho fatto tanti sacrifici per costruire una torre grande e tengo molto a questa torre .. non do proprio peso e valore a tutto quello che potrebbe comportarne la distruzione...
> Se ho una famiglia che amo è un marito che rispetto , perché devo rischiare di mandare tutto all’aria per sentirmi un gran figo?
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Ok,questa è la teoria ma in pratica accade che un uomo ti guarda e qualche turbamento te lo provoca.Se non sei all'asilo,quattro mosse per far sì che le cose accadano "naturalmente" le sai fare.La differenza è questa,andare avanti nel merdone (che in quel frangente è appagante) o rimanere dove si è .Rimani  dove sei se i freni che hai sono abbastanza forti.Chiamali amore,famiglia,figli,stabilità ,correttezza...
Se qualche freno vacilla magari è più facile fare il passo avanti.
Il periodo prima del tradimento e durante ,ci vedeva parecchio distanti,non dico che lo odiassi ma almeno detestarlo si .Mica non mi sono fatta un'amante perché sono la virtù in terra ,è solo che l'uomo ideale che avrei voluto per farmi stare  meglio di come fossi stata per anni ,non era disponibile.Diciamo che non sono caduta nella classica scopata consolatoria da farcire di ideali ed intenti.Non era la scopata o le frottole che mi mancavano,di quelle ne avevo già avute a bizzeffe.
Ma dire che io a priori pensi o abbia pensato IO tradire mai,questo per onestà non lo posso dire.Magari ho solo la sfiga di non accontentarmi facilmente e di vedere certe sfumature che ai più rimangono nascoste.
Ma da qualche parte l'uomo ideale ci dovrà  pur essere ,magari Nella chat solitudine


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> La mia stima non ha avuto una botta, è stata proprio disintegrata.
> Però devo essere onesta con me stessa, ho apprezzato il modo in cui ha affrontato tutto lo schifo che ha creato. Si è fatto carico dei suoi errori, li ha guardati in faccia e sta cercando di recuperare.
> Questa è l'unica cosa che gli da un valore ora ai miei occhi, quello di farsi carico dei propri sbagli.
> ...


credo proprio che sia caratteriale. Se si decide di dare una seconda possibilità, non si può continuamente rivangare-pensare.
Stare a guardare quanto lui si dia da fare per recuperare e apprezzare lo sforzo, ma sarò strana io, ma non aprezzo niente di tutti questi sforzi.
Se fa tutto questo ha fatto i suoi conti, non si è mica risvegliato innamorato di me dall'oggi al domani.
Ci si tiene il marito così com'è perchè vogliamo mantenere la famiglia unita. 

Quindi parlare di schifo non ha senso, perchè schifo sono i tentativi di dimostrare un pentimento del quale non si è mai certi.

Parlo sia per me che per te, inteso.


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo proprio che sia caratteriale. Se si decide di dare una seconda possibilità, non si può continuamente rivangare-pensare.
> Stare a guardare quanto lui si dia da fare per recuperare e apprezzare lo sforzo, ma sarò strana io, ma non aprezzo niente di tutti questi sforzi.
> Se fa tutto questo ha fatto i suoi conti, non si è mica risvegliato innamorato di me dall'oggi al domani.
> Ci si tiene il marito così com'è perchè vogliamo mantenere la famiglia unita.
> ...


Quindi il pentimento è sempre una menzogna?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo proprio che sia caratteriale. Se si decide di dare una seconda possibilità, non si può continuamente rivangare-pensare.
> Stare a guardare quanto lui si dia da fare per recuperare e apprezzare lo sforzo, ma sarò strana io, ma non aprezzo niente di tutti questi sforzi.
> Se fa tutto questo ha fatto i suoi conti, non si è mica risvegliato innamorato di me dall'oggi al domani.
> Ci si tiene il marito così com'è perchè vogliamo mantenere la famiglia unita.
> ...


Mo’ scateni l’inferno


----------



## insane (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Livello uvavolpe fuori scala... aiutoooo


Caschi male, la mia non era una critica. Puo' piacere patata e cetriolo insieme senza problemi.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi il pentimento è sempre una menzogna?


Si perché chi ha tradito e torna con la coda tra le gambe non è per pentimento ma per convenienza. Ho detto


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi il pentimento è sempre una menzogna?


io lo vedo come opportunismo. 
Non credo che uno rinsavisca all'improvviso, su questo sono mooooolto scettica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mo’ scateni l’inferno


 caro IO sono l'inferno:diavoletto:


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io lo vedo come opportunismo.
> Non credo che uno rinsavisca all'improvviso, su questo sono mooooolto scettica.


Maaaaaa.......guarda un po’, già scritto


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io lo vedo come opportunismo.
> Non credo che uno rinsavisca all'improvviso, su questo sono mooooolto scettica.


Non lo credo neppure io.
:up:


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si perché chi ha tradito e torna con la coda tra le gambe non è per pentimento ma per convenienza. Ho detto


Non lo so. 
Vedere la devastazione nella propria vita, non è una cosa facile da digerire secondo me. 

Nel momento in cui il coperchio si scopre e si vede il dolore, e si vede la fine del proprio progetto ci si rende conto che forse certe "necessità" non è erano poi così tante. 

Tu pensi sempre a tutelare i tuoi figli ad esempio, ma hai mai pensato a quanto schifo vedresti nei loro occhi se scoprissero che ti scopi le amiche della mamma? 

Non mi dire che se ti scoprissero non ti pentiresti di alcune azioni superficiali che hai fatto... solo perchè ti sembrava che non avevano conseguenze. 

Quando la conseguenza di quello che si è fatto è palesemente chiara, o volti gli occhi e te ne vai... o rimani e aiuti a rimettere in piedi quello che hai devastato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo credo neppure io.
> :up:


 sono in buona compagnia


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Vedere la devastazione nella propria vita, non è una cosa facile da digerire secondo me.
> 
> Nel momento in cui il coperchio si scopre e si vede il dolore, e si vede la fine del proprio progetto ci si rende conto che forse certe "necessità" non è erano poi così tante.
> ...


questo è quello che fa comodo a te pensare


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io lo vedo come opportunismo.
> Non credo che uno rinsavisca all'improvviso, su questo sono mooooolto scettica.


Se non all'improvviso in quanto tempo?! E cosa intendi all'improvviso?!
A volte il tradimento è come una bomba scoppia. 

Devastante per chi la subisce ma anche per chi l'ha tirata. 
Secondo me indenni non si passa. 
E' qualcosa che tocca corde profonde come un lutto. Rimanere gli stessi secondo me non è possibile. 

Comunque il nostro percorso dura da un anno e mezzo. 
Proprio una cosa all'improvviso non credo che lo sia.


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è quello che fa comodo a te pensare


A pensar male, si fa sempre bene dici?! 
Per me va bene ma così non si apre una discussione però. 

Quindi secondo te, non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare ad un errore?! 
O solo sul tradimento sei così netta?!


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma se è così normale , mi chiedo, perché non renderlo trasparente e alla luce del sole? Perché allora lo si nasconde?


Perchè cadrebbero le basi sulle quali poggia la coppia nella società.


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non all'improvviso in quanto tempo?! E cosa intendi all'improvviso?!
> A volte il tradimento è come una bomba scoppia.
> 
> *Devastante per chi la subisce ma anche per chi l'ha tirata. *
> ...


Dipende sempre dalle conseguenze ... o meglio ancora da come è iniziato dagli eventuali castelli fatti sopra e da come si è concluso che non necessariamente termina con la scoperta del/la legittimo/a



iosolo ha detto:


> A pensar male, si fa sempre bene dici?!
> Per me va bene ma così non si apre una discussione però.
> 
> Quindi secondo te, *non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare ad un errore*?!
> O solo sul tradimento sei così netta?!


A bonba scoppiata (che poi si potrebbe distinguere quale è il momento dello scoppio) occorre la volontà di rimediare non è solo questione di possibilità.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A pensar male, si fa sempre bene dici?!
> Per me va bene ma così non si apre una discussione però.
> 
> Quindi secondo te, non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare ad un *errore*?!
> O solo sul tradimento sei così netta?!


Lo sbaglio sta nel considerarlo un errore.
Spesso è frutto invece di un ragionamento e di una presa di coscienza che ha richiesto tempi lunghi.
E' una precisa volontà anche il non saper rinunciare, esattamente come la rinuncia.
Non ci arrivi per caso o solo perché ti capita l'occasione. 
Quando vieni scoperto, non cancelli il ragionamento, l'esigenza, il percorso: sono ancora lì dentro di te.
Li devi celare per ritrovare un equilibrio che speravi di non dover andare a ricercare: lo fai perché ti sembra più conveniente per determinate ragioni farlo. In pratica annulli una parte di te che avevi ritrovato.


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lo sbaglio sta nel considerarlo un errore.
> Spesso è frutto invece di un ragionamento e di una presa di coscienza che ha richiesto tempi lunghi.
> E' una precisa volontà anche il non saper rinunciare, esattamente come la rinuncia.
> Non ci arrivi per caso o solo perché ti capita l'occasione.
> ...


Il problema è che non lo ritrovi o ciaone proprio o rischi lo sbrocco ... quindi ulteriori cazzi da far passare alaltra parte sicchè ...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Potrei anche mettermi a fare altri tipi di confronto.
> L'amante di mia moglie si è scopato lei, l'altra che si è sposato, forse la convivente che poi ha lasciato, una settantina di altre donne prima sposate, libere, da sole o in coppia, insomma credo si sia divertito e abbia soddisfatto i suoi desideri.
> Io mi son trovato a gestire problemi di non poco conto successivi alla scoperta del tradimento e alla fine seguire mia moglie nei suoi cercando di limitare i danni su nostra figlia e subendo altre intrusioni da persone vicine che non consapevoli di non aver capito un cazzo si sono sentite in dovere di aggiungerne altri. E alla fine non scopo neppure più.
> Ora, uno può anche avere una certa dirittura morale e sentirsi vicino a ottenere la fascia di "Marito ideale 2017", ma sinceramente le scelte nella vita dovrebbero comunque comportare un vantaggio o comunque non solo problemi e fatica.
> Anche a lungo termine, per carità, ma dare tutto a fondo perso non è sicuramente un buon modo di vivere.


Indipercui la domanda? Hai fatto scelte che ti hanno reso felice? Oppure la chimera della felicità dell'aver fatto i compiti e di essere stato "compliant" con le regole di sistema ti ha reso semplicememente la cena di qualcun altro/a/i/e? Non ti viene il dubbio che la fascia di salcazzo ideale chi te la mette addosso abbia tutto l'interesse a che tu guardi la fascia e non la tua felicità? Per esempio...


iosolo ha detto:


> Non posso discutere sul "paio di palle" che per uno che tradisce normalmente mi sembra una menzogna.  Menzogna, manipolazione, alterazione della realtà secondo me fanno parte integrante del tradimento.  Il problema è che ad una menzogna si può controbattere solo dichiarandola non vera.  E tu dirai che invece è vera.  Quindi la menzogna se non puoi provare che è una menzogna, ne subisci il potere.   Tu solo sai quante cazzate hai riferito alla "legittima", io suppongo che non sono state solo due ma prove non posso averne.


Verissimo, e quindi? proteggere la famiglia dal tradimento significa proteggerla dalla scoperta del tradimento, mica non tradire. Tradire o non tradire è una scelta che fa capo solo ed esclusivamente alla tua coerenza interna. Tradisci o non tradisci perchè fa stare bene te. Mica per una questione di reciprocità. Se ti costa non tradire meglio tradire. Troppe me ne sono passate davanti di storie dove gente ha sublimato frustrazioni della madonna per non tradire, perchè non poteva lasciare. 


Cielo ha detto:


> Apparte che definire la correttezza come qualcosa  (sempre) di generale e astratto e' una forzatura per escludere il problema.Comunque escludiamolo.Mi chiedi un buon motivo? Quello di non rischiare di rimanere con un pugno di mosche in mano lo e'?Oppure: ammesso che il banco non salti, quello di vivere come sorvegliato speciale in prova ti pare una bella prospettiva?Ti ricordo che tu non hai detto "può capitare".Tu hai detto "perché rinunciare a una"? E' diverso eh.


Non è una forzatura. E non esclude il problema. Semplicemente se non sei pronto a fottertene dei sensi di colpa, lascia perdere il tradimento che non hai il fisico. Detto questo, non mettere il banco in condizioni di saltare è una precisa responsabilità del  traditore. Per quello che è la mia esperienza, i danni veri li fa la noncuranza, il dare l'altro per scontato, non le corna.


insane ha detto:


> Caschi male, la mia non era una critica. Puo' piacere patata e cetriolo insieme senza problemi.


 eccerto. così in tempo di carestia davvero ogni buco è trincea


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Indipercui la domanda? Hai fatto scelte che ti hanno reso felice? Oppure la chimera della felicità dell'aver fatto i compiti e di essere stato "compliant" con le regole di sistema ti ha reso semplicemente la cena di qualcun altro/a/i/e? *Non ti viene il dubbio* che la fascia di salcazzo ideale chi te la mette addosso abbia tutto l'interesse a che tu guardi la fascia e non la tua felicità? Per esempio...
> 
> V


Hai voglia se mi viene il dubbio.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia se mi viene il dubbio.


Bene. Contromisure?


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Non è una forzatura. E non esclude il problema. Semplicemente se non sei pronto a fottertene dei sensi di colpa, lascia perdere il tradimento che non hai il fisico. *Detto questo, non mettere il banco in condizioni di saltare è una precisa responsabilità del  traditore.* Per quello che è la mia esperienza, *i danni veri li fa la noncuranza, il dare l'altro per scontato*, non le corna.


Vero tutto e aggiungo che la noncuranza o dare l'altro per scontato creano danni sia prima (per l'uno) sia dopo (per l'altro) perchè i sensi di colpa (o presunti tali) possono pure venire a tedio sicchè ...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Vero tutto e aggiungo che la noncuranza o dare l'altro per scontato creano danni sia prima (per l'uno) sia dopo (per l'altro) perchè i sensi di colpa (o presunti tali) possono pure venire a tedio sicchè ...


sicchè? dai che il discorso si sta facendo interessante :up:


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sicchè? dai che il discorso si sta facendo interessante :up:


è un'intercalare a cui non necessariamente occorre aggiungere altro :up:


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Lo sbaglio sta nel considerarlo un errore.
> Spesso è frutto invece di un ragionamento e di una presa di coscienza che ha richiesto tempi lunghi.
> E' una precisa volontà anche il non saper rinunciare, esattamente come la rinuncia.
> Non ci arrivi per caso o solo perché ti capita l'occasione.
> ...


Io non considero un errore l'essersi fatto fare un pompino da una donna che non sono io. 
Probabilmente avrà goduto come un maiale... ma che per quel godimento momentaneo, stupendo, meraviglioso... ha creato dolore nei suoi affetti più cari arrivando quasi a perdere tutto quello che LUI aveva costruito. 

L'errore è sottovalutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni. 
Sentirsi figo, affascinante, godere di una donna, sentire le farfalle, l'adrenalina, il gusto del proibito... ne vale la pena? Alcuni dicono di si. 
Spero che, il compagno che ho scelto... oggi dica no. 

Il dolore che provo perchè lui ha provato attrazione e voglia di un altra è immenso. Normale, non normale... non lo so. Lui ha un certo punto ha smesso di guardare me e ha voluto altro. 
Questo però non riguarda la stima o meno. Sono emozioni e lì o li provi o non li provi. 
E' pur vero che noi non eravamo più coppia. Niente sesso, niente condivisione, niente emozioni. 
Due estranei. Due conviventi. 

Il suo ragionamento è stato voglio tutto. Il suo percorso è stato voglio tutto. 
Lui non voleva mica rinunciare a me, se no l'avrebbe fatto, così come ha rinunciato a lei appena scoperto. 
Che tu nonostante tutto hai continuato nei tuoi propositi, mentendo e ingannando e facendo volutamente o meno male... è qualcosa che riguarda il tuo valore. 

In quello credo che lui sia pentito. 
Sia pentito di aver vissuto nella menzogna per così tanto tempo, di aver portato i bambini perchè il gioco gli era sfuggito di mano e non sapeva più come venirne a capo, pentito di aver sottovalutato la mia reazione, il mio dolore e soprattutto il dolore che avrebbe portato ai figli se io non gli avessi dato una seconda possibilità. 
Il suo dolore di quando era piccolo. 
E' come vedersi da fuori, e non da un occhio qualunque... perchè alla fine io non sono una persona qualunque per lui. E lui ormai è nudo. 
Nudo di fronte a me, la menzogna non lo copre più, non ha più nessun potere. 
E' nudo. 
Io ad esempio non so se riuscirei a restare nudo, esposto davanti agli altri in tutti i miei difetti. 

Io non so se sto facendo benea dargli una seconda possibilità, non posso entrare nella sua testa, posso dire che ora non siamo due estranei, due conviventi... il tradimento, la terapia dopo, il dolore, la rabbia... hanno aperto profondità che non possono essere ignorate. Non puoi più girare le spalle e far finta di non vedere. 

Ma soprattutto non posso fare a meno di dare una seconda possibilità, per me, non per lui.


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non considero un errore l'essersi fatto fare un pompino da una donna che non sono io.
> Probabilmente avrà goduto come un maiale... ma che per quel godimento momentaneo, stupendo, meraviglioso... ha creato dolore nei suoi affetti più cari arrivando quasi a perdere tutto quello che LUI aveva costruito.
> 
> L'errore è sottovalutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> ...


Quindi alla fine il tradimento ha sortito un riavvicinamento chiavatorio? A qualcosa è servito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non all'improvviso in quanto tempo?! E cosa intendi all'improvviso?!
> A volte il tradimento è come una bomba scoppia.
> 
> Devastante per chi la subisce ma anche per chi l'ha tirata.
> ...


dura quanto tu lo vorrai far durare.
Non si può rimanere gli stessi, dopo la scoperta si parte con un nuovo inizio. Quello che c'era prima è rotto.
Devastante per chi l'ha lanciata perché?


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non considero un errore l'essersi fatto fare un pompino da una donna che non sono io.
> Probabilmente avrà goduto come un maiale... ma che per quel godimento momentaneo, stupendo, meraviglioso... ha creato dolore nei suoi affetti più cari arrivando quasi a perdere tutto quello che LUI aveva costruito.
> 
> L'errore è sottovalutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> ...


Questione di pudore (non solo ovviamente ma è una grossa componente). Una virtù introspettiva che produce effetti a largo raggio e che porta a vedere ogni questione, non solo il tradimento, per quello che è in quanto inserita in un contesto più generale. Un punto di vista sicuramente meno ridotto di chi ricorre alla menzogna per far convivere fatti anche contraddittori all'interno della propria esistenza.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sono stata più di 10 anni immolata a mio marito pensando che per lui fosse lo stesso ...ma so bene cosa mi potrebbe far perdere la testa...
> Certo che potrebbe succedermi ora...spesso me lo auguro pure....


quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> A pensar male, si fa sempre bene dici?!
> Per me va bene ma così non si apre una discussione però.
> 
> Quindi secondo te, non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare ad un errore?!
> O solo sul tradimento sei così netta?!


gli errori sono tali cambiano il percorso delle cose
Si riparte , cosi anche nella vita ( vedi bocciatura scolastica).
Non si può riparare ad una scelta fatta, ha le sue conseguenze.
Ti rendi conto che ormai a quello che ha fatto non c'è più rimedio? È successo e sarà così nei prossimi 30 anni.
Quello che succede dopo è un nuovo inizio, con quella consapevolezza


----------



## Skorpio (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna possibilità di rimediare ad un errore?!
> !


Il problema credo sia alla radice, ossia trattare il tutto come "un errore"


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema credo sia alla radice, ossia trattare il tutto come "un errore"


E chiamalo “errore”.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E chiamalo “errore”.


È lì che si forma il difetto di origine

Ieri l'altro parlavo con uno che si è separato (male) dalla moglie.

Niente tradimenti, niente corna

Mi diceva concitato che quando qualche anno prima aveva avuto non so quale occasione con non so quale tizia, non ne aveva fatto niente.

"Feci un errore madornale a non sfruttare quella occasione" mi diceva..

Per taluni, tutte le scelte sono ben fatte o sono errori, se si rigirano le situazioni una volta che sono evolute


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È lì che si forma il difetto di origine
> 
> Ieri l'altro parlavo con uno che si è separato (male) dalla moglie.
> 
> ...


Per il traditore non è mai un errore, se lo definisce tale è solo convenienza.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il traditore non è mai un errore, se lo definisce tale è solo convenienza.


Si
La convenienza non è una parola brutta.

È esattamente il motivo per cui si fa ogni cosa da mattina a sera

Esistono tante forme di convenienza, questo si, anche le più strane

Può essere pure conveniente "confessare" il giorno dopo un tradimento.

Se non la ci si fa a sostenerlo come carico emotivo


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gli errori sono tali cambiano il percorso delle cose
> Si riparte , cosi anche nella vita ( vedi bocciatura scolastica).
> Non si può riparare ad una scelta fatta, ha le sue conseguenze.
> Ti rendi conto che ormai a quello che ha fatto non c'è più rimedio? È successo e sarà così nei prossimi 30 anni.
> Quello che succede dopo è un nuovo inizio, con quella consapevolezza


Non sono d'accordo. 

Per quanto tutti parlano di un nuovo inizio non è mai così. 
Non può materialmente essere così, perchè quello che siamo stati, quello che ci siamo detti, quello che abbiamo provato, è lì con noi. 

Il passato è passato non si può cambiare ma noi siamo figli di quel passato e pensare di voltare pagina e credere che quel fatto non condizionerà la nostra storia è una sciocchezza, e con quel passato dobbiamo fare conti. 

Che è un percorso difficile, più difficile che iniziare una nuova storia, secondo me. 
Però inevitabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Per quanto tutti parlano di un nuovo inizio non è mai così.
> Non può materialmente essere così, perchè quello che siamo stati, quello che ci siamo detti, quello che abbiamo provato, è lì con noi.
> ...


sarà una presenza costante, per sopportarla vedrai sempre in lui questo impegno per riscattarsi. 
Uno stallo.
Quello che è stato detto, deve avere un riscontro di fatto, se no saranno parole spese invano. Comprendo che è recente, ma non vedo positiva la tua valutazione .


----------



## iosolo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarà una presenza costante, per sopportarla vedrai sempre in lui questo impegno per riscattarsi.
> Uno stallo.
> *Quello che è stato detto, deve avere un riscontro di fatto, se no saranno parole spese invano.* Comprendo che è recente, ma non vedo positiva la tua valutazione .


Ti puoi spiegare meglio sul grassetto. 

Sul sottolineato. 
L'impegno sarà in due. Quella che è stata messa in discussione è soprattutto la coppia. Una coppia che non ha funzionato. 
Non credere che io dorma sonni tranquilli o che non so che devo fare la mia parte.  

E' una coppia non scontata e ognuno di noi stavolta dovrà mettere tutto il suo impegno perchè la strada è in salita. 

Si anche lui, avrà da dimostrare qualcosa, prima a se stesso credo e poi a me. La fiducia è qualcosa che si conquista. Lui dovrà dimostrarmi che posso avere fiducia e io dovrò abbassare i miei muri per permettergli di dimostrarlo. 
Però ripeto è inevitabile. Pensare di sviare questo percorso secondo me non porta a niente.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il traditore non è mai un errore, se lo definisce tale è solo convenienza.


Vabbè adesso mi chiami vorrei dire che non ti sei mai fatto una scopata che ti potevi risparmiare?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè adesso mi chiami vorrei dire che non ti sei mai fatto una scopata che ti potevi risparmiare?


Mai


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mai


 sei un cazzaro ma ti si vuol bene


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sei un cazzaro ma ti si vuol bene


Tu tante. Io poche e non ho buttato niente manc’ e scorz’.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si perché chi ha tradito e torna con la coda tra le gambe non è per pentimento ma per convenienza. Ho detto


sono molto d'accordo...
Il mio non mi ha detto che era pentito per avermi tradito, ma per avermi fatto soffrire...
Differenza neanche troppo sottile


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io non considero un errore l'essersi fatto fare un pompino da una donna che non sono io.
> Probabilmente avrà goduto come un maiale... ma che per quel godimento momentaneo, stupendo, meraviglioso... ha creato dolore nei suoi affetti più cari arrivando quasi a perdere tutto quello che LUI aveva costruito.
> 
> L'errore è sottovalutare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> ...



Condivido tutto... per me é andata esattamente allo stesso modo.. e anch'io penso che lui si sia reso conto del rischio corso. Mi ringrazia per avergli consentito di evitare un errore madornale. 
Sul reale pentimento pero' non so. Si é pentito solo della sofferenza causata, ma non del tradimento in se'.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sul reale pentimento pero' non so. Si é pentito solo della sofferenza causata, ma non del tradimento in se'.


Ma perchè pentirsi di una cosa bella? Non si è pentito del dolore causato, semplicmente gli dispiace. Per te. Non per lui. Tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe. Meglio e senza farsi beccare


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perchè pentirsi di una cosa bella? Non si è pentito del dolore causato, semplicmente gli dispiace. Per te. Non per lui. Tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe. Meglio e senza farsi beccare


Quoto.


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perchè pentirsi di una cosa bella? Non si è pentito del dolore causato, semplicmente gli dispiace. Per te. Non per lui. Tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe. Meglio e senza farsi beccare


ecco... 
la solita poesia


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ti puoi spiegare meglio sul grassetto.
> 
> Sul sottolineato.
> L'impegno sarà in due. Quella che è stata messa in discussione è soprattutto la coppia. Una coppia che non ha funzionato.
> ...


io sono malfidente, mi possono dire un sacco di cose, parlare parlare io smetto i miei errori, lui i suoi. Tutti bla bla, io sono scettica. 
Mi rode che non duca la verità, perché è certo lo prenderei a pedate nel culo.
La verità è che se è tornato sui suoi passi, non era certo della nuova scelta. Più comodi con la vecchia e collaudata consorte


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ecco...
> la solita poesia


Lo so. Sono un animo sensibile, vero?


----------



## Blaise53 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io sono malfidente, mi possono dire un sacco di cose, parlare parlare io smetto i miei errori, lui i suoi. Tutti bla bla, io sono scettica.
> Mi rode che non duca la verità, perché è certo lo prenderei a pedate nel culo.
> La verità è che se è tornato sui suoi passi, non era certo della nuova scelta. Più comodi con la vecchia e collaudata consorte


Incazzatina?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè... Se guardo un po' superficialmente per strada neppure io. Quasi mai.
> Ma ti sarà capitato di rapportarti un po' meno superficialmente con qualcuno per il quale hai detto. "*mannaggia, fossi libera....".* Tutto qui. Poi appunto la cosa muore anche li.
> Però quello mi e' successo.
> Ora che libera sto tornando, ti dirò... Non mi capita neanche più
> Ma e' la mia testa che e' fin troppo in tutt'altro impegnata, ed è anche (ammetto) oggettivamente preclusa all'argomento. Zero interesse.


Nooo :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non vorrei sembrarti pallosa..ma dipende sempre dal valore che uno da alle cose.
> Vi faccio un esempio scemo: se io ho fatto tanti sacrifici per costruire una torre grande e tengo molto a questa torre .. non do proprio peso e valore a tutto quello che potrebbe comportarne la distruzione...
> Se ho una famiglia che amo è un marito che rispetto , perché devo rischiare di mandare tutto all’aria per sentirmi un gran figo?
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Perché non si pensa di mandarla all’aria :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Il lavaggio del cervello strappalacrime che per decenni mio marito mi ha propinato credo abbia influito molto su di me.
> LUI era quello che ha sofferto,LUI era quello che aveva sofferto DI PIÙ ,LUI aveva vissuto la merda del tradimento che io padre (e la madre) aveva fatto pagare a tutti,LUI aveva visto cose che noi umani ....se IO mai lo avessi tradito LUI moriva,si ammazzava,o mi ammazzava ,perché LUI SAPEVA cosa significava.Mai avrebbe augurato ad un bambino di vivere ciò che LUI aveva vissuto,nessun problema o sofferenza di alcuno era paragonabile a ciò che aveva passato LUI.....
> Tutte balle ,avrebbe fatto passare ai figli la stessa cosa se non avessi mediato io e fatto la recita del va tutto bene .
> Ero arrivata al punto che non potevo nemmeno sognare di trombarmi chicchessia che al risveglio ero disperata e mi svegliavo piangendo....pure in sogno mi pentivo.
> ...


No. Si è presentato per quello che era. Uno con una ferita che avrebbe avuto bisogno di cura.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non so dirti: ci sono uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e non tradiscono; ci sono uomini e donne che non tradiscono perché non hanno occasioni. Infine uomini e donne che hanno occasioni e le sfruttano.
> Anche in questo caso, ce ne sono alucni/e che di occasioni ne hanno poche e ci si fiondano. E se ne avessero di più sarebbero ancora più contenti. Altri/e che invece "si limitano", altri/e ancora che hanno occasioni da vendere e non si limitano.


Hai omesso la parte più rilevante, e cioè quelli che, più che "avere" occasioni, cercano in tutti i modi di "crearsele", le occasioni.

N.B. : io appartengo alla categoria sottolineata.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mooooolti anni fa mi trovai a una cena tra donne. Eravamo prevalentemente neo-mamme, chi del primo, chi del secondo figlio. Già a metà cena ci eravamo raccontate la vita. Eravamo 9. L’unica che non avesse tradito ero io.
> A casa lo raccontai allibita al marito. Poi una della serata fu una delle sue amanti dopo che lei si era separata per il tradimento del marito con la babysitter.


Bell'ambientino che frequentavi Brunè...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bell'ambientino che frequentavi Brunè...


:facepalm:
Non le ho più frequentate.
Non mi hanno più invitata


----------



## MariLea (31 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> Non le ho più frequentate.
> Non mi hanno più invitata


E certo... sei inaffidabile :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo so. Sono un animo sensibile, vero?


Sensibilissimo.....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E certo... sei inaffidabile :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sensibilissimo.....


Sensibilità ed empatia sono due bestie diverse. Corre voce che Hemingway fosse un pezzo di merda Ma certo non gli si può dire fosse possibile


----------



## spleen (31 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ecco...  la solita poesia


  Tradire o non tradire? Si potrebbe porre questo quesito in mille modi diversi e la risposta sarebbe mille volte diversa, a seconda delle interpretazioni culturali dell' etologia umana. L' entropia tirata in ballo centra una beatissima minchia, il problema è sempre il bilanciamento nella vita della specie umana di due opposte esigenze, la prima è la richiesta di fedeltà che si esplica nell' esclusività di una famiglia spesso impegnata ad allevare la prole e che fornisce a quest' ultima un vantaggio evolutivo sulla base del successo ottenuto dalla collaborazione famigliare. La seconda, opposta è quella di garantire una sufficiente variabilità genetica, funzionale anche questo al successo della specie. Tradire è sempre un errore, in quanto quello sessuale è solo un riflesso della tendenza umana all' opportunismo, ma se la specie umana vivesse solo dentro una cornice opportunistica si sarebbe già estinta da tempo.------------------- Quello che conta Occhitristi non è quello che pensano gli altri o la società in generale ma conta quello che pensi tu, non è una cosa a cui adeguarsi supinamente, se il tuo modo di sentire è un rifiuto, fanne tesoro. In tempi in cui la gente sbandiera tanto la sua presunta libertà, in definitiva si è finiti per diventare dei campioni di opportunismo, di tracotanza di fronte al mistero della vita e di ipocrisia, di vile ipocrisia per manifesta incapacità di affrontare la sofferenza che un cambiamento di opinione o un disvelamento di desideri comporta. Si finisce per etichettare le persone più pure di sentimenti o di cuore come "bigotti", come ne esistessero ancora, dimenticando che il più grande bigottismo adesso ha una forma di ipocrisia del tutto laica ed è la frattura tra quello che si pensa si possa, e qullo che si crede si debba.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (31 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Hai omesso la parte più rilevante, e cioè quelli che, più che "avere" occasioni, cercano in tutti i modi di "crearsele", le occasioni.
> 
> N.B. : io appartengo alla categoria sottolineata.


Hai ragione. Quelli che non ne hanno e se le creano, sono i migliori.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> No, proprio da stronzi.



Non so se ti puo' consolare, ma e'capitato ad una forumista che non scrive piu', che il marito ha addirittura portato in casa l'amante, spacciandola per una collaboratrice, e lei,  che cucina molto bene, si e' pure preoccupata di prepararle un pranzo indimenticabile. 

Non c'e' limite al peggio in fatto di tradimento.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi il pentimento è sempre una menzogna?



Intanto se la sono spassata. Io  non credo al pentimento,  quando il tradimento e' durato mesi, o peggio ancora anni.

Se  ricordo bene mio marito, per fortuna, non ha mai osato pronunciare la parola pentito, non ha senso.

Neppure ha chiesto di perdonare, sa che non lo farei mai, Eppure siamo ancora qui, insieme, e andiamo pure d'accordo.

Altroche se conta voler tenere unita  la famiglia,  ma lo fai solo se vuoi 'anche' lui.

Realismo. L'importante e' stare bene, con o  senza il traditore, si diventa egoisti, come lo sono stati loro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Incazzatina?


un pochino


----------



## mistral (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Si è presentato per quello che era. Uno con una ferita che avrebbe avuto bisogno di cura.


Ne ho avuto cura eccessiva  per secoli,tanto da essermene pentita.Serviva l'amputazione per una ferita che non si vuol lasciare  guarire e usata come arma contro di me.
Comunque la "cura" che si è autoprescritto non gli ha dato giovamento .Almeno a me è tornata utile per uscire dal l'incantesimo del bambino da curare a cui non fare la bua..


----------



## Soloconilcuore (1 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intanto se la sono spassata. Io  non credo al pentimento,  quando il tradimento e' durato mesi, o peggio ancora anni.
> 
> Se  ricordo bene mio marito, per fortuna, non ha mai osato pronunciare la parola pentito, non ha senso.
> 
> ...


quoto l'ultima parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so se ti puo' consolare, ma e'capitato ad una forumista che non scrive piu', che il marito ha addirittura portato in casa l'amante, spacciandola per una collaboratrice, e lei,  che cucina molto bene, si e' pure preoccupata di prepararle un pranzo indimenticabile.
> 
> Non c'e' limite al peggio in fatto di tradimento.


Quello manco é più tradimento. Siamo molto oltre...


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Veramente il discorso è che non è un tuo problema.
> 
> Nel panorama delle individualità, la tua è semplicemente una delle tante. *La tua condizione, che io conosco bene, è quella per cui godi di una buona stabilità emotiva. C'è anche questo, per fortuna. Cosa che peraltro rende la vita molto più semplice da gestire. Non solo, è una indole adatta a far si che tutto quello che ti circonda goda  delle condizioni più favorevoli per evolvere.*
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION], incorniciati questo post. Con particolare riferimento ai grassetti. Capisco bene la sensazione di essere alieni in un mondo che parla una lingua non solo ignota, ma che nemmeno ti interessa imparare. 

Tieniti stretta la tua stabilità.

E non farti sviare dagli azzeccagarbugli .....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> E non farti sviare dagli azzeccagarbugli .....


Quale dei due?


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> [MENTION=7301]occhitristi[/MENTION], incorniciati questo post. Con particolare riferimento ai grassetti. Capisco bene la sensazione di essere alieni in un mondo che parla una lingua non solo ignota, ma che nemmeno ti interessa imparare.
> 
> Tieniti stretta la tua stabilità.
> 
> E non farti sviare dagli azzeccagarbugli .....


È vero, tutto vero è condivisibile. È quello che sto provando a fare.
Non so cosa voglio dimostrare a me stessa.!
Da un lato se tradire è normale significa che mio marito non ha fatto niente di straordinario e quindi dovrei avere una ragione in più per sopravvivere......dall’altro c’e Il senso di aver investito su un valore che credevo riguardasse entrambi ed è come trovarsi di fronte a un socio per cui tu facevi gli straordinari volentieri e che hai  poi scoperto a rubarti la cassa...con tutti che alla tua meraviglia ti dicono di non stupirti perché è normale...è nella natura umana e anzi, lui manco si deve pentire dell’atto in se, ma solo dispiacere perché scoprendolo ci sei rimasta male...


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È vero, tutto vero è condivisibile. È quello che sto provando a fare.
> Non so cosa voglio dimostrare a me stessa.!
> Da un lato se tradire è normale significa che mio marito non ha fatto niente di straordinario e quindi dovrei avere una ragione in più per sopravvivere......dall’altro c’e Il senso di aver investito su un valore che credevo riguardasse entrambi ed è come trovarsi di fronte a un socio per cui tu facevi gli straordinari volentieri e che hai  poi scoperto a rubarti la cassa...con tutti che alla tua meraviglia ti dicono di non stupirti perché è normale...è nella natura umana e anzi, lui manco si deve pentire dell’atto in se, ma solo dispiacere perché scoprendolo ci sei rimasta male...


 tu ogni volta che pensi a quello che lui dovrebbe fare invece che a quello che sta facendo sbagli in automatico, Lasciatelo dire. I processi alle intenzioni sono normali ma fuorvianti.
Quando si parla di sentimenti che il giusto e lo sbagliato non esistono. E parlo di te. Sentirti Come ti senti è perfettamente legittimo. Io lo trovo inutile, Ma mica c'è niente di male.


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: "di solito" un paio di palle. Parla per te perché quello che fa parte del tuo mondo resta nel tuo mondo. Ti dirò che invece nel mio mondo le corna tutta una serie di comportamenti del cazzo derivanti dalla frustrazione li vanno a disinnescare.


Ognuno si costruisce il suo mondo, isn’t it? Anche questo è stravolgere la realtà. Perchè la realtà, come dato, esiste. Non è diversa per ciascuno. Ciò che è soggettivo è la percezione che se ne ha, secondo appunto la propria Weltanschauung.

Ma così non si va da nessuna parte .... almeno sul piano della comunicazione. Capisco che per un retore sia inaccettabile pensare che esista qualcosa di non manipolabile a parole, ma tant’è


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quale dei due?


Ti bacio anch’io anche se ovviamente non sulla punta .....


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È vero, tutto vero è condivisibile. È quello che sto provando a fare.
> Non so cosa voglio dimostrare a me stessa.!
> Da un lato se tradire è normale significa che mio marito non ha fatto niente di straordinario e quindi dovrei avere una ragione in più per sopravvivere......dall’altro c’e Il senso di aver investito su un valore che credevo riguardasse entrambi ed è come trovarsi di fronte a un socio per cui tu facevi gli straordinari volentieri e che hai  poi scoperto a rubarti la cassa...con tutti che alla tua meraviglia ti dicono di non stupirti perché è normale...*è nella natura umana e anzi, lui manco si deve pentire dell’atto in se, ma solo dispiacere perché scoprendolo ci sei rimasta male.*..


Non si tratta di questo. Il problema è che accade. Fa parte del possibile. Anche per te. Come fa parte del possibile che mentre attraversi la strada una macchina ti stiri anche se hai guardato a sinistra e a destra. O che tu stiri qualcuno.
o che qualcuno che ami si ammali e muoia. Accade. Sulle cose accadute è utile indagare (cause, responsabilità) se si desidera consapevolezza per riprendersi il governo della propria vita. Se no, lascia perdere ......

Ho impiegato quattro anni ad uscire dalla spirale perversa in cui ti trovi ora. Coraggio!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ognuno si costruisce il suo mondo, isn’t it? Anche questo è stravolgere la realtà. Perchè la realtà, come dato, esiste. Non è diversa per ciascuno. Ciò che è soggettivo è la percezione che se ne ha, secondo appunto la propria Weltanschauung.
> 
> Ma così non si va da nessuna parte .... almeno sul piano della comunicazione. Capisco che per un retore sia inaccettabile pensare che esista qualcosa di non manipolabile a parole, ma tant’è


 in realtà se parliamo di sentimenti la penso in modo diametralmente opposto. Quello che provi è la realtà. Costruisce la realtà. Secondo me tutte le cazzate che sento e che leggo qui derivano esattamente dal fatto che tutti provano a sovrapporre ea filtrare la propria realtà soggettiva attraverso un soggettivo altrui non so se mi spiego. Alla fine tutti tirano in ballo Ste regole universali della buonanima, Ma poi Stringi stringi stiamo sempre tutti lì a cercare di far sì che il proprio soggettivo diventi anche il soggettivo degli altri. E vale per il Tradito che gli appoggi come per il giudicante che devo avere per forza l'ultima parola.
Nessuno mette in dubbio l'esistenza del dolore. La sua utilità Assolutamente sì


Divì ha detto:


> Ti bacio anch’io anche se ovviamente non sulla punta .....


Che ragazza Audace


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perchè pentirsi di una cosa bella? Non si è pentito del dolore causato, semplicmente gli dispiace. Per te. Non per lui. Tornasse indietro lo rifarebbe. Meglio e senza farsi beccare


Puo' essere bella una cosa che ti porta a mentire ai tuoi figli che ti vorrebbero piu' tempo con loro dato che non ci sei mai...e ti chiedono: papa' perché te ne vai questo week end... non ti vediamo mai, resta qui... e tu guardandoli negli occhi rispondi: "tesori, non sapete quanto vorrei....purtroppo papa' deve lavorare"... 

E' una cosa che fa "godere" e ti fa sentire importante....ma bella non so....

Poi, per carità, ognuno ha il suo concetto di bello...


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non si tratta di questo. Il problema è che accade. Fa parte del possibile. Anche per te. Come fa parte del possibile che mentre attraversi la strada una macchina ti stiri anche se hai guardato a sinistra e a destra. O che tu stiri qualcuno.
> o che qualcuno che ami si ammali e muoia. Accade. Sulle cose accadute è utile indagare (cause, responsabilità) se si desidera consapevolezza per riprendersi il governo della propria vita. Se no, lascia perdere ......
> 
> Ho impiegato quattro anni ad uscire dalla spirale perversa in cui ti trovi ora. Coraggio!



mamma mia... quattro anni sono davvero tanti...
E' comunque consolatorio sapere che possa esistere una luce in fondo al tunnel


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> mamma mia... quattro anni sono davvero tanti...
> E' comunque consolatorio sapere che possa esistere una luce in fondo al tunnel


Più che un tunnel (che, al limite, era anche pieno di finestre e luce) una spirale del pensiero. Ho vissuto. Ho capito. Non ho mai smesso di vivere. E so chi sono e chi voglio essere. Un abbraccio.
 Ce la farai.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Puo' essere bella una cosa che ti porta a mentire ai tuoi figli che ti vorrebbero piu' tempo con loro dato che non ci sei mai...e ti chiedono: papa' perché te ne vai questo week end... non ti vediamo mai, resta qui... e tu guardandoli negli occhi rispondi: "tesori, non sapete quanto vorrei....purtroppo papa' deve lavorare"...
> 
> E' una cosa che fa "godere" e ti fa sentire importante....ma bella non so....
> 
> Poi, per carità, ognuno ha il suo concetto di bello...


Scusa la brutalità. Si è una cosa bella. È una cosa che puzza di futuro e di prospettive e di nuovo e non di già visto. Puzza di libertà, puzza di scelte che puoi fare per te e non per gli altri. Alle volte puzza pure di rivincita.
E molto spesso possiede tutta quella bellezza che altrove è stata sciacquata via da sogni infranti, promesse che non siamo stati in grado di mantenere, delusioni e frustrazioni.
Te l'ho già scritto, Non pretendo di conoscere la tua storia o di calarmi nella tua realtà e soprattutto nei tuoi sentimenti. Ma tu stai facendo la cazzata tipica di ogni cornuto dalla notte dei tempi. Stai cercando di oggettivizzare un qualcosa che può essere solo soggettivo.
Finché continui a cercare il giusto e lo sbagliato cosmico non riuscirai mai a mettere ordine nel tuo piccolo mondo. Come hanno scritto altri, secondo me hai dalla tua una buona stabilità emotiva. Non ti servono conferme esterne, tutto questo cercarle aumentera' soltanto la confusione che hai in testa. Il tradimento, sia che lo guardi dalla parte del traditore, che lo guarda la parte del tradito, Non è roba di coppia. O da inserire in dinamiche di gruppo, sia che si tratti della comitiva del baretto sotto casa che nella community di un forum. Certo che ne puoi parlare, ma sei nel terreno del soggettivo assoluto e degli egoismi assoluti. Alla fine le risposte arrivano quando stai sola con te stessa. In giro al massimo trovi spunti.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Puo' essere bella una cosa che ti porta a mentire ai tuoi figli che ti vorrebbero piu' tempo con loro dato che non ci sei mai...e ti chiedono: papa' perché te ne vai questo week end... non ti vediamo mai, resta qui... e tu guardandoli negli occhi rispondi: "tesori, non sapete quanto vorrei....purtroppo papa' deve lavorare"...
> 
> E' una cosa che fa "godere" e ti fa sentire importante....ma bella non so....
> 
> Poi, per carità, ognuno ha il suo concetto di bello...


Boh queste sono le cose inacettabili (lo so sono categorica) da parte di una persona tradita
Il fatto che nemmeno il tempo da passare con i figli viene messo prima di un’amante


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> in realtà se parliamo di sentimenti la penso in modo diametralmente opposto. Quello che provi è la realtà. Costruisce la realtà. Secondo me tutte le cazzate che sento e che leggo qui derivano esattamente dal fatto che tutti provano a sovrapporre ea filtrare la propria realtà soggettiva attraverso un soggettivo altrui non so se mi spiego. Alla fine tutti tirano in ballo Ste regole universali della buonanima, Ma poi Stringi stringi stiamo sempre tutti lì a cercare di far sì che il proprio soggettivo diventi anche il soggettivo degli altri. E vale per il Tradito che gli appoggi come per il giudicante che devo avere per forza l'ultima parola.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio l'esistenza del dolore. La sua utilità Assolutamente sì
> 
> Che ragazza Audace


Tu attribuisci realtà solo ai sentimenti, ovvero a quelle emozioni consapevolmente gestite. Il dolore ovviamente o la paura non fanno parte del tuo orizzonte perché "accadono", sono reazioni inconsulte e non controllate. Li definisci inutili. Ci sta, nella tua visione delle cose. Ma l'esistenza non è logica e tu come chiunque altro semplicemente ti illudi di averne il controllo. Le cose accadono. Che ti piaccia o no. Di norma sono quelli come me ad essere veramente resilenti.
Poi tanto alla fine si muore tutti....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu attribuisci realtà solo ai sentimenti, ovvero a quelle emozioni consapevolmente gestite. Il dolore ovviamente o la paura non fanno parte del tuo orizzonte perché "accadono", sono reazioni inconsulte e non controllate. Li definisci inutili. Ci sta, nella tua visione delle cose. Ma l'esistenza non è logica e tu come chiunque altro semplicemente ti illudi di averne il controllo. Le cose accadono. Che ti piaccia o no. Di norma sono quelli come me ad essere veramente resilenti.
> Poi tanto alla fine si muore tutti....


Perché solo quelli consapevolmente gestiti?


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché solo quelli consapevolmente gestiti?


I sentimenti sono emozioni consapevoli. Su cui hai il controllo. È una definizione comunemente utilizzata.

Per te sembra avere realtà solo ciò che puoi controllare. Questa è la mia impressione.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> I sentimenti sono emozioni consapevoli. Su cui hai il controllo. È una definizione comunemente utilizzata.
> 
> Per te sembra avere realtà solo ciò che puoi controllare. Questa è la mia impressione.


 A parte che tra essere consapevoli di provare un'emozione ed avere il controllo di quella emozione ce ne passa, comunque Non è un discorso di realtà quanto di soggettivo. Nell'ambito specifico del tradimento, Io penso che alla fine si faccia una gran cagnara all'unico scopo di cercare di avere ragione. Molto spesso appellandosi a regole supposte universali quando alla fine una cosa è vera nella misura in cui esiste nel mio mondo. Per me, ovviamente.
Il tradimento è qualcosa che nasce dal fatto che io vedo una realtà che tu non vedi. Se così non fosse non ci sarebbe tradimento. Magari ci sarebbe scambismo, poliamore, mandarsi a fanculo e ricominciare, coppia aperta, tutto quello che ti pare, ma non tradimento. È tutta questa indagine psicologica sul fatto che sia giusto o meno dal punto di vista del traditore tradire perché il punto di vista del traditore deve per forza sissignore coincidere con quello della morale comune, o peggio ancora con quello del tradito, mi sembra uno sforzo assolutamente idiota.
Non è un problema di controllo, semmai il contrario. È sapere a priori che alcune realtà non le potrai mai controllare quindi al massimo te le guardi da dietro il vetro. Io le tigri me le guardo in gabbia ma il braccio tra le sbarre non ce lo metto. Tutto qua.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh queste sono le cose inacettabili (lo so sono categorica) da parte di una persona tradita
> Il fatto che nemmeno il tempo da passare con i figli viene messo prima di un’amante


Questo è chiaro, i figli vengono prima di te, Anche quando te vieni prima del legittimo


----------



## insane (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> I sentimenti sono emozioni consapevoli. Su cui hai il controllo.


Ma magari..


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma magari..


Ah, ecco. Pensavo di essere un Marziano


----------



## Nocciola (1 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma magari..


Io non penso si possano controllare i sentimenti ma le azioni che i sentimenti ti portano a compiere


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

http://www.laralucaccioni.com/argomenti/yoga-della-risata/la-differenza-tra-emozioni-e-sentimenti/#
Uno degli ennemila siti che spiegano meglio di me.
Poi oh.... pensate quel che vi pare e usate come volete le parole e il loro significato


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È vero, tutto vero è condivisibile. È quello che sto provando a fare.
> Non so cosa voglio dimostrare a me stessa.!
> Da un lato se tradire è normale significa che mio marito non ha fatto niente di straordinario e quindi dovrei avere una ragione in più per sopravvivere......dall’altro c’e Il senso di aver investito su un valore che credevo riguardasse entrambi ed è come trovarsi di fronte a un socio per cui tu facevi gli straordinari volentieri e che hai  poi scoperto a rubarti la cassa...con tutti che alla tua meraviglia ti dicono di non stupirti perché è normale...è nella natura umana e anzi, lui manco si deve pentire dell’atto in se, ma solo dispiacere perché scoprendolo ci sei rimasta male...


E no.
Tu vedi un socio che ruba dalla sua propria cassa (a mio padre è accaduto e non si capacitava della stupidità del fatto).
Chi ti dice che è normale si sente il bambino che prende una merendina non autorizzata dalla dispensa.


----------



## Foglia (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.Tu vedi un socio che ruba dalla sua propria cassa (a mio padre è accaduto e non si capacitava della stupidità del fatto).Chi ti dice che è normale si sente il bambino che prende una merendina non autorizzata dalla dispensa.


Perché non si capacitava della stupidità del fatto? A me sembra un atto disonesto, mica stupido.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Perché non si capacitava della stupidità del fatto? A me sembra un atto disonesto, mica stupido.


Stupido. In pratica non si trattava di sottrazione di cassa, ma di aver passato disegni di macchinari sulla cui produzione ricavava la propria parte. Creando una concorrenza sleale danneggiava la società di cui era socio.


----------



## Foglia (1 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupido. In pratica non si trattava di sottrazione di cassa, ma di aver passato disegni di macchinari sulla cui produzione ricavava la propria parte. Creando una concorrenza sleale danneggiava la società di cui era socio.


Furono presi provvedimenti?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> http://www.laralucaccioni.com/argomenti/yoga-della-risata/la-differenza-tra-emozioni-e-sentimenti/#
> Uno degli ennemila siti che spiegano meglio di me.
> Poi oh.... pensate quel che vi pare e usate come volete le parole e il loro significato


Bell'articolo, ma credo che continuerò a usare i termini emozione e sentimento come sinonimi.


----------



## Divì (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bell'articolo, ma credo che continuerò a usare i termini emozione e sentimento come sinonimi.


Non avevo dubbi.

Alla prossima, mon ami.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi.
> 
> Alla prossima, mon ami.


Breve ma intensa. É sempre un piacere


----------



## stany (1 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: non è che tuo marito ha pensato "accidenti, bene a sapersi"?
> No, perché mia moglie ogni tanto va a una cena di mamme e se mi dice che tradiscono io ad una mamma in particolare una avance gliela faccio


Sicuro trattasi di cene con mamme?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A questo punto la domanda sorge spontanea: non è che tuo marito ha pensato "accidenti, bene a sapersi"?
> No, perché mia moglie ogni tanto va a una cena di mamme e se mi dice che tradiscono io ad una mamma in particolare una avance gliela faccio


I casini si fanno lontano da casa


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I casini si fanno lontano da casa


ecco bravo 
mi sa che ti tocca scrivere almeno un decalogo a questi sciamannati


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bell'articolo, ma credo che continuerò a usare i termini emozione e sentimento come sinonimi.


nel senso che senti emozioni?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ecco bravo
> mi sa che ti tocca scrivere almeno un decalogo a questi sciamannati


Naaah. Molto piú divertente prenderli per il culo e vedere chi sopravvive per passare ad un livello di dialogo più elevato
:yoga:


Mari Lea ha detto:


> nel senso che senti emozioni?


e sennó tutto sta fatica a che pro?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Sicuro trattasi di cene con mamme?


Sicuro, sicuro... 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> I casini si fanno lontano da casa


Concordo, io li chiamo "ambiti protetti": c'è tutto un mondo fuori, perché fare casini negli ambiti protetti? Per me è un po' da sfigati..


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e sennó tutto sta fatica a che pro?


certo, però mi riferivo al tuo "credo che continuerò a usare i termini emozione e sentimento come sinonimi"
e intendevo chiedere se usassi sentimento come "sentire"...  o riferito alla sfera affettiva...


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sicuro, sicuro...
> 
> Concordo, io li chiamo "ambiti protetti": c'è tutto un mondo fuori, perché fare casini negli ambiti protetti? Per me è un po' da sfigati..


Anche per me


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sicuro, sicuro...
> 
> Concordo, io li chiamo "ambiti protetti": c'è tutto un mondo fuori, perché fare casini negli ambiti protetti? Per me è un po' da sfigati..


Molto spesso perché si e poveri di spirito e di iniziativa.


Mari Lea ha detto:


> certo, però mi riferivo al tuo "credo che continuerò a usare i termini emozione e sentimento come sinonimi"
> e intendevo chiedere se usassi sentimento come "sentire"...  o riferito alla sfera affettiva...


 Ma davvero fa differenza?


----------



## MariLea (1 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma davvero fa differenza?


Non so per gli altri, per me ha fatto sempre la differenza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Furono presi provvedimenti?


È uscito dalla società.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non so per gli altri, per me ha fatto sempre la differenza.


Che ti devo dire, sarà che la mia sfera affettiva è immensa. Nel mio cuore c'è sempre stato un sacco di spazio. Probabilmente è per questo che non capisco bene sta storia della monogamia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, sarà che la mia sfera affettiva è immensa. *Nel mio cuore c'è sempre stato* *un sacco di spazio*. Probabilmente è per questo che non capisco bene sta storia della monogamia.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Quelli che non ne hanno e se le creano, sono i migliori.


Un pallone a porta vuota lo sanno spingere tutti in rete.
Se devi segnare partendo dal centrocampo è un pò più difficile (ed è lì che si vede il talento e la 'determinazione').
Metafora calcistica a parte, credo siano pochissime le persone alle quali non è 'capitata' una o più occasioni servite su un piatto d'argento.
Ma i fuoriclasse sono quelli che se le sanno creare, le occasioni. Quelli che tu chiami 'i migliori'.


----------



## MariLea (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, sarà che la mia sfera affettiva è immensa. Nel mio cuore c'è sempre stato un sacco di spazio. Probabilmente è per questo che non capisco bene sta storia della monogamia.


Non mi riferivo alla monogamia e men che meno ai tradimenti,
anche nella singletudine si intrecciano storie varie... 
ovviamente all'inizio tutte danno emozioni, prima fra tutte la scoperta del "nuovo" ecc...
poi c'è quella che riesce ad entrare nella sfera affettiva... quella che no e le altre che ce le potevamo risparmiare perché non c'è manco voglia di ricordarle (non intendo perché siano finite male)... IMHO.
Ma forse io ho un cuore piccolo.


----------



## JON (2 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl:

Mi dite perché ve la ridete?


----------



## MariLea (2 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Mi dite perché ve la ridete?


e intanto ridi anche tu...


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mbé? Che c'é? 


Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla monogamia e men che meno ai tradimenti,
> anche nella singletudine si intrecciano storie varie...
> ovviamente all'inizio tutte danno emozioni, prima fra tutte la scoperta del "nuovo" ecc...
> poi c'è quella che riesce ad entrare nella sfera affettiva... quella che no e le altre che ce le potevamo risparmiare perché non c'è manco voglia di ricordarle (non intendo perché siano finite male)... IMHO.
> Ma forse io ho un cuore piccolo.


Ironizzavo.


----------



## JON (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mbé? Che c'é?





Mari Lea ha detto:


> *e intanto *ridi anche tu...


:rotfl:

Si, ma perché? La ridarella.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Si, ma perché? La ridarella.


Pare io sia un tenerone incompreso :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pare io sia un tenerone incompreso :rotfl:


Cuorone nostro :inlove:


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il fatto di portare i bimbi è da cretini.
> Per il traditore tradire è un peccato veniale, per il tradito mortale.


L'ex amante della mia compagna iscrisse il figlio a calcetto dove noi mandavamo il nostro.


----------



## Blaise53 (2 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'ex amante della mia compagna iscrisse il figlio a calcetto dove noi mandavamo il nostro.


Calcetto, catechismo, che altro?


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Calcetto, catechismo, che altro?


Eheh:rotfl:
Viviamo in una città tutto sommato grande, ma le nostre abitazioni (la mia e quella dell'ex) distano 500 metri l'una dall'altra.
Quindi non è difficile che calcetto e catechismo coincidano (nel caso del calcetto lui il figlio ce lo ha mandato apposta per incontrare lei, salvo ritirarlo IL GIORNO DOPO che erano stati beccati).


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pare io sia un tenerone incompreso :rotfl:


:rofl:


----------



## JON (2 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Cuorone nostro :inlove:


E tu perché non ridi?


----------



## JON (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pare io sia un tenerone incompreso :rotfl:


Ok. Una specie di supereroe.


----------



## Divì (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pare io sia un tenerone incompreso :rotfl:


Una simpatica canaglia .... :mexican:


----------



## MariLea (2 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> E tu perché non ridi?


mi sono intenerita :fischio:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Cuorone nostro :inlove:





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rofl:





JON ha detto:


> Ok. Una specie di supereroe.





Divì ha detto:


> Una simpatica canaglia .... :mexican:


 Eppure non mi pareva di dare l'impressione di essere uno poco sentimentale. Una prova in più della distanza tra persone e figurine.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eppure non mi pareva di dare l'impressione di essere uno poco sentimentale. Una prova in più della distanza tra persone e figurine.


ma che stai a dì!!!! Dai riprenditi, inizio a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì!!!! Dai riprenditi, inizio a preoccuparmi.


E perché? Davvero inizio a pensare che abbiate di me un'idea piuttosto balzana


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Davvero inizio a pensare che abbiate di me un'idea piuttosto balzana


 no no io ho un'idea ben definita, e il TUO cuore si colloca in prossimità della zip dei pantaloni:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no no io ho un'idea ben definita, e il TUO cuore si colloca in prossimità della zip dei pantaloni:rotfl:


Ma si, va bene. Lascialo pure lì.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no no io ho un'idea ben definita, e il TUO cuore si colloca in prossimità della zip dei pantaloni:rotfl:


Gine', ieri sera eri lanciatina, eh!
))


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Gine', ieri sera eri lanciatina, eh!
> ))


così pare , e oggi se non mi ostruiscono potrei continuare.


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> così pare , e oggi se non mi ostruiscono potrei continuare.


Ostruiscono?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> così pare , e oggi se non mi ostruiscono potrei continuare.


E chi ti _ostruisce_? :rotfl:
[video=youtube_share;GGgVAIxksW0]https://youtu.be/GGgVAIxksW0[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ostruiscono?


 è un peccato "ostruire" le aperture ....mentali


----------



## Blaise53 (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un peccato "ostruire" le aperture ....mentali


Le mentali è peccato........


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi ti _ostruisce_? :rotfl:
> [video=youtube_share;GGgVAIxksW0]https://youtu.be/GGgVAIxksW0[/video]


un altro che guarda e basta, siamo messe bene:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un peccato "ostruire" le aperture ....mentali


Giá trovarne di aperture mentali sarebbe un bel passo avanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giá trovarne di aperture mentali sarebbe un bel passo avanti.


e ma ci sono, bisogna saperle coltivare


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e ma ci sono, bisogna saperle coltivare


Spiace ma non ho il pollice verde


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiace ma non ho il pollice verde


e lo sappiamo tu hai il Cuore Grande, non il pollice verde


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e lo sappiamo tu hai il Cuore Grande, non il pollice verde


 se non ci foste Voi che sapete le cose sto mondo andrebbe a rotoli


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se non ci foste Voi che sapete le cose sto mondo andrebbe a rotoli


ho su gli occhiali in questo momento, ci vedo bene


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho su gli occhiali in questo momento, ci vedo bene


 figurati, Contenta tu contenti tutti:up:


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E perché? Davvero inizio a pensare che abbiate di me un'idea piuttosto balzana


Abbiamo tutti un'idea degli altri utenti, che poi questa sia balzana lo trovo naturale, in quanto costruita su quello che scriviamo (cioè solo quel che vogliamo far sapere), sul nick e sull'avatar


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> così pare , e oggi se non mi *ostruiscono* potrei continuare.


Trovo tu sia un'ottima _spalla_ in questi giorni.
Ogni volta la offri così, la battuta, su un piatto d'argento.
Stiamo toccando turgide vette di allegria ed ilarità in questi thread.:carneval:


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Tu attribuisci realtà solo ai sentimenti, ovvero a quelle emozioni consapevolmente gestite. Il dolore ovviamente o la paura non fanno parte del tuo orizzonte perché "accadono", sono reazioni inconsulte e non controllate. Li definisci inutili. Ci sta, nella tua visione delle cose. Ma l'esistenza non è logica e tu come chiunque altro semplicemente ti illudi di averne il controllo. Le cose accadono. Che ti piaccia o no. Di norma sono quelli come me ad essere veramente resilenti. Poi tanto alla fine si muore tutti....


  Quototi bionda creatura. Eppoi vorrei vedere se quelli nei confronti dei figli sono sentimenti (autentici ed elaborati dall' esperienza e dalla ragione) o se ci si ostina a definirli emozioni, tanto per fare un esempio ricorrente qui dentro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Trovo tu sia un'ottima _spalla_ in questi giorni.
> Ogni volta la offri così, la battuta, su un piatto d'argento.
> Stiamo toccando turgide vette di allegria ed ilarità in questi thread.:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:sul piatto ho offerto di tutto in questi giorni (altro che spalla)
:rotfl:dici che le vette sono diventate turgide?:rotfl:
Uscire dalla consuetudine fa solo bene. Poi torniamo al 3d, più o meno seriamente.
Tranquillo poi mi passa


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:sul piatto ho offerto di tutto in questi giorni (altro che spalla)
> :rotfl:dici che le vette sono diventate turgide?:rotfl:
> Uscire dalla consuetudine fa solo bene. Poi torniamo al 3d, più o meno seriamente.
> *Tranquillo poi mi passa*


No, ma va anche bene così.
E' divertente e alleggerisce un po'.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti un'idea degli altri utenti, che poi questa sia balzana lo trovo naturale, in quanto costruita su quello che scriviamo (cioè solo quel che vogliamo far sapere), sul nick e sull'avatar


Spesso balzana


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spesso balzana


Infatti io sono peggio :mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, ma va anche bene così.
> E' divertente e alleggerisce un po'.


----------



## JON (3 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


Vediamo di non smantellare anche questo thread, che ha raggiunto vette intellettive di un certo riguardo.


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io sono peggio :mexican:


ecco una a caso :carneval: 
io mi ci gioco le palle che sei diversa da come appari (o vuoi apparire  ) scrivendo qui


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ecco una a caso :carneval:
> io mi ci gioco le palle che sei diversa da come appari (o vuoi apparire  ) scrivendo qui


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Vediamo di non smantellare anche questo thread, che ha raggiunto vette intellettive di un certo riguardo.


parla per te, [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] apprezza i miei momenti ot.
Ora leggo a quali vette ti riferisci


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quototi bionda creatura. Eppoi vorrei vedere se quelli nei confronti dei figli sono sentimenti (autentici ed elaborati dall' esperienza e dalla ragione) o se ci si ostina a definirli emozioni, tanto per fare un esempio ricorrente qui dentro.


Ciao [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Eheh:rotfl:
> Viviamo in una città tutto sommato grande, ma le nostre abitazioni (la mia e quella dell'ex) distano 500 metri l'una dall'altra.
> Quindi non è difficile che calcetto e catechismo coincidano (nel caso del calcetto lui il figlio ce lo ha mandato apposta per incontrare lei, salvo ritirarlo IL GIORNO DOPO che erano stati beccati).


ma moglie di questo tizio è ha conoscenza della loro relazione o lo sai solo tu?


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Hi hi hi...  :facepalm:
comunque io sì che sono peggio  ...che poi, a pensarci bene,  anche i carciofi hanno un cuore,
 buonissimo!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Abbiamo tutti un'idea degli altri utenti, che poi questa sia balzana lo trovo naturale, in quanto costruita su quello che scriviamo (cioè solo quel che vogliamo far sapere), sul nick e sull'avatar


Ovvio. Ma infatti sempre detto che ci sta.


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Certo paperotto sub


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Certo paperotto sub


Subbissimo


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Subbissimo


come disse Mike "no, sono solo un sub normale" :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> come disse Mike "no, sono solo un sub normale" :rotfl:


Mike Bongiorno?


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mike Bongiorno?


sì certo, Mike e le sue gaffe...
Lui va in radio, il conduttore parla della sua passione per le immersioni e lo lusinga: Mike, si sa che lei è un sub eccezionale. E lui, modesto: ma no, sono un sub normale.
o il famoso Paolo vi o Pio ics....


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> sì certo, Mike e le sue gaffe...
> Lui va in radio, il conduttore parla della sua passione per le immersioni e lo lusinga: Mike, si sa che lei è un sub eccezionale. E lui, modesto: ma no, sono un sub normale.
> o il famoso Paolo vi o Pio ics....


Non quizzeggiavo in giovine età. Poi egli invecchió e morí


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ora, io mi sono sempre definita una persona intelligente e con una visione aperta del mondo...ma mi sto rendendo conto di aver vissuto tra le nuvole per un sacco di tempo.
> Cena con amici e colleghi.
> Uomini e donne in numero uguale. Il discorso verte su una materia in cui in questo periodo sono molto sensibile: il tradimento.
> Tutti esprimono un proprio parere che più o meno recita così : è normale tradire, lo fanno tutti anche se non lo dicono...basta non saperlo....è nella natura dell’essere umano ...non c’e da meravigliarsi..... la famiglia e l’attività  sessuale sono 2 cose diverse , non bisogna rinunciare alla novità , all’’intensità...non è naturale...
> ...



Io, da quando ho scoperto che era molto "normale" desiderare qualcosa di nuovo di tanto in tanto (e ti assicuro che non lo sapevo, a me razione tripla di zucchero filato) ho fatto una cosa: ho legittimato la divagazione sessuale, o meglio, la scopata ludica, ma unicamente da farsi con professioniste del settore.
In sintesi: è concesso lo sfizio, ma molto occasionalmente, anche perché altrimenti perderebbe il suo significato.


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, da quando ho scoperto che era molto "normale" desiderare qualcosa di nuovo di tanto in tanto (e ti assicuro che non lo sapevo, a me razione tripla di zucchero filato) ho fatto una cosa: ho legittimato la divagazione sessuale, o meglio, la scopata ludica, ma unicamente da farsi con professioniste del settore. In sintesi: è concesso lo sfizio, ma molto occasionalmente, anche perché altrimenti perderebbe il suo significato.


  ........ e prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore........ evviva!


----------



## iosolo (6 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, da quando ho scoperto che era molto "normale" desiderare qualcosa di nuovo di tanto in tanto (e ti assicuro che non lo sapevo, a me razione tripla di zucchero filato) ho fatto una cosa: ho legittimato la divagazione sessuale, o meglio, la scopata ludica, ma unicamente da farsi con professioniste del settore.
> In sintesi: è concesso lo sfizio, ma molto occasionalmente, anche perché altrimenti perderebbe il suo significato.


Professioniste e professionisti spero! 
Cioè se hai legittimato la scopata ludica vuol dire che anche per te è valido giusto?! 
E via di gigolò


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Professioniste e professionisti spero!  Cioè se hai legittimato la scopata ludica vuol dire che anche per te è valido giusto?!  E via di gigolò


  Macchè, la coppia aperta valse solo per illo!


----------



## iosolo (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Macchè, la coppia aperta valse solo per illo!


 già da come lo aveva scritto era particolarmente ovvio. 

Credo che ognuno cerchi il suo modo per "sopravvivere", basta essene consapevoli e non legittimare nulla.


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma moglie di questo tizio è ha conoscenza della loro relazione o lo sai solo tu?


All'epoca (2014) chiamai la moglie, ci vedemmo e le mostrai dei messaggi.
La moglie sa tutto.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Professioniste e professionisti spero!
> Cioè se hai legittimato la scopata ludica vuol dire che anche per te è valido giusto?!
> E via di gigolò



Non dar retta a Spleen che ti porta fuori strada , certo che è valido, si dà il caso però che a me non sia mai e dico mai interessato questo tipo di esperienza, anzi, addirittura, faccio fatica a capirla sta cosa...mi frega zero provare un altro, ho anche capito che faccio parte di una minoranza, ma questo è a tutt'oggi.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> già da come lo aveva scritto era particolarmente ovvio.
> 
> Credo che ognuno cerchi il suo modo per "sopravvivere", basta essene consapevoli e non legittimare nulla.


Non è sopravvivenza Iosolo, non mi dice proprio nulla questa cosa, quindi quando non ne sei toccato non ti costa proprio niente (in generale).


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> ........ e prometto di esserti fedele sempre, nella gioia e nel dolore........ evviva!


La fedeltà ha tante sfaccettature...


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La fedeltà ha tante sfaccettature...


  Quali? Tuo marito avrebbe accettato una cosa così da te? Per reciprocità? (Tanto per riallacciarmi al discorso di prima di [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION]). Rispondi onestamente.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali? Tuo marito avrebbe accettato una cosa così da te? Per reciprocità? (Tanto per riallacciarmi al discorso di prima di @_iosolo_). Rispondi onestamente.


Ma chiamalo scemo tanto lo sa che lei non lo farà e lui è autorizzato a farlo


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chiamalo scemo tanto lo sa che lei non lo farà e lui è autorizzato a farlo


 Premetto che non ho nulla contro le coppie aperte e chi vuole vivere la sua sessualità come gli piace. Trovo singolare che in definitiva Diletta non si renda conto di vivere in una coppia aperta, perchè è di questo che parliamo, aperta come quelle che vanno nei privè, con la differenza non piccola che lei è discriminata (si è autodiscriminata per la precisione). Lo vedo proprio, il suo consigliere nonchè guida spirituale, tuonare dal pulpito sulla decadenza dei costumi e sui porci scambisti per poi assolvere il marito di Diletta che poveretto non ce la fa proprio a rassegnarsi alla monogamia e cerca distrazioni dalla solita minestra. Mi suona tanto di antico sta cosa, la tutela della famiglia affidata alla buona moglie, madre, sposa esemplare ed integerrima ed il deficente decerebrato, masculo e machissimo che non riesce "per sua natura" ad accontentarsi. Che tristizìzzima vzione del matrimonio!!! Bah.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho nulla contro le coppie aperte e chi vuole vivere la sua sessualità come gli piace. Trovo singolare che in definitiva Diletta non si renda conto di vivere in una coppia aperta, perchè è di questo che parliamo, aperta come quelle che vanno nei privè, con la differenza non piccola che lei è discriminata (si è autodiscriminata per la precisione). Lo vedo proprio, il suo consigliere nonchè guida spirituale, tuonare dal pulpito sulla decadenza dei costumi e sui porci scambisti per poi assolvere il marito di Diletta che poveretto non ce la fa proprio a rassegnarsi alla monogamia e cerca distrazioni dalla solita minestra. Mi suona tanto di antico sta cosa, la tutela della famiglia affidata alla buona moglie, madre, sposa esemplare ed integerrima ed il deficente decerebrato, masculo e machissimo che non riesce "per sua natura" ad accontentarsi. Che tristizìzzima vzione del matrimonio!!! Bah.


Quotissimo


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali? Tuo marito avrebbe accettato una cosa così da te? Per reciprocità? (Tanto per riallacciarmi al discorso di prima di [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION]). Rispondi onestamente.


Quello che ti posso dire è che avrebbe dovuto accettarla, volente o nolente, e proprio per reciprocità. Io però, l`ho già detto, non ho avuto finora questa curiosità, la vita mi incuriosisce un sacco, ma non su questo aspetto.
E anche lui mi sembra molto tranquillo, non percepisco nessuna esigenza a parte lo stare insieme. In fondo, le cose sono semplici se si vuole renderle tali...
Un aspetto della fedeltà è il prendersi cura dell`altro, esserci, poterci contare.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho nulla contro le coppie aperte e chi vuole vivere la sua sessualità come gli piace. Trovo singolare che in definitiva Diletta non si renda conto di vivere in una coppia aperta, perchè è di questo che parliamo, aperta come quelle che vanno nei privè, con la differenza non piccola che lei è discriminata (si è autodiscriminata per la precisione). Lo vedo proprio, il suo consigliere nonchè guida spirituale, tuonare dal pulpito sulla decadenza dei costumi e sui porci scambisti per poi assolvere il marito di Diletta che poveretto non ce la fa proprio a rassegnarsi alla monogamia e cerca distrazioni dalla solita minestra. Mi suona tanto di antico sta cosa, la tutela della famiglia affidata alla buona moglie, madre, sposa esemplare ed integerrima ed il deficente decerebrato, masculo e machissimo che non riesce "per sua natura" ad accontentarsi. Che tristizìzzima vzione del matrimonio!!! Bah.


Ed infatti è la tua visione ed è molto ma molto romanzata e piena d`immaginazione, la tua!
Mio marito è più monogamo della maggior parte degli uomini sposati e penso che non lo sia per rassegnazione (come per molti) visto che non rischierebbe nulla.


----------



## spleen (6 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed infatti è la tua visione ed è molto ma molto romanzata e piena d`immaginazione, la tua! Mio marito è più monogamo della maggior parte degli uomini sposati e penso che non lo sia per rassegnazione (come per molti) visto che non rischierebbe nulla.


  Cioè il fatto che tuo marito va a puttane con il tuo consenso è una mia immaginazione? O che il tuo sedicente padre spirituale (e mi piacerebbe conoscerlo sto fenomeno) ti ha intortata perchè probabilmente pure lui va a puttane è una mia immaginazione...... ok, se sta bene a te...... una cosa però non ti concedo: Parlare a vanvera degli altri uomini sposati, credimi è un argomento di cui non sai un cazzo. Nota: Tuo marito non è monogamo, è un gran marpione e tu puoi rigirare la frittata quanto ti pare ma la tua è una coppia aperta, col fatto che preferisco la coerenza non mascherata di sofismi di chi va al privè. Qua nessuno ti viuole male Diletta ma sono anni che una miriade di utenti ti ripete sempre le stesse cose e tu come un muro di gomma ti inventi mille stupidaggini per non porti nemmeno una domanda. Buona vita.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La fedeltà ha tante sfaccettature...


Queste si che son donne toste!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, da quando ho scoperto che era molto "normale" desiderare qualcosa di nuovo di tanto in tanto (e ti assicuro che non lo sapevo, a me razione tripla di zucchero filato) ho fatto una cosa: ho legittimato la divagazione sessuale, o meglio, la scopata ludica, ma unicamente da farsi con professioniste del settore.
> In sintesi: è concesso lo sfizio, ma molto occasionalmente, anche perché altrimenti perderebbe il suo significato.


Conosci il gruppo delle pancine? Te lo consiglio, non ti sentiresti sola.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho nulla contro le coppie aperte e chi vuole vivere la sua sessualità come gli piace. Trovo singolare che in definitiva Diletta non si renda conto di vivere in una coppia aperta, perchè è di questo che parliamo, aperta come quelle che vanno nei privè, con la differenza non piccola che lei è discriminata (si è autodiscriminata per la precisione). Lo vedo proprio, il suo consigliere nonchè guida spirituale, tuonare dal pulpito sulla decadenza dei costumi e sui porci scambisti per poi assolvere il marito di Diletta che poveretto non ce la fa proprio a rassegnarsi alla monogamia e cerca distrazioni dalla solita minestra. Mi suona tanto di antico sta cosa, la tutela della famiglia affidata alla buona moglie, madre, sposa esemplare ed integerrima ed il deficente decerebrato, masculo e machissimo che non riesce "per sua natura" ad accontentarsi. Che tristizìzzima vzione del matrimonio!!! Bah.


Mi sono spaccata la testa a furia di sbatterla contro il muro Diletta.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Cioè il fatto che tuo marito va a puttane con il tuo consenso è una mia immaginazione? O che il tuo sedicente padre spirituale (e mi piacerebbe conoscerlo sto fenomeno) ti ha intortata perchè probabilmente pure lui va a puttane è una mia immaginazione...... ok, se sta bene a te...... una cosa però non ti concedo: Parlare a vanvera degli altri uomini sposati, credimi è un argomento di cui non sai un cazzo. Nota: Tuo marito non è monogamo, è un gran marpione e tu puoi rigirare la frittata quanto ti pare ma la tua è una coppia aperta, col fatto che preferisco la coerenza non mascherata di sofismi di chi va al privè. Qua nessuno ti viuole male Diletta ma sono anni che una miriade di utenti ti ripete sempre le stesse cose e tu come un muro di gomma ti inventi mille stupidaggini per non porti nemmeno una domanda. Buona vita.


Ma veramente non ci va (a puttane intendo), sei tu che ne fai un assioma!
La frase corretta è: 'può andare'.

Riguardo agli altri uomini sposati, ne parlo come ne parliamo tutti qui dentro e, se prima non ne sapevo un cazzo (è vero) credimi che stando qui mi sono fatta una discreta cultura, senza parlare di quello che vedo nel mondo reale, ora che ci faccio caso!
Pertanto, vedi bene di abbassare la crestina perché tu non ce l'hai il diritto di 'concedere' o meno qualcosa a chicchessia, anche se ti garberebbe


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma veramente non ci va (a puttane intendo), sei tu che ne fai un assioma! La frase corretta è: 'può andare'.  Riguardo agli altri uomini sposati, ne parlo come ne parliamo tutti qui dentro e, se prima non ne sapevo un cazzo (è vero) credimi che stando qui mi sono fatta una discreta cultura, senza parlare di quello che vedo nel mondo reale, ora che ci faccio caso! Pertanto, vedi bene di abbassare la crestina perché tu non ce l'hai il diritto di 'concedere' o meno qualcosa a chicchessia, anche se ti garberebbe


  Non ti rendi nemmeno conto del contenuto di quello che scrivi, se dicessi che le donne sono tutte puttane a te andrebbe bene? Guarda che sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di generalizzare sugli uomini sposati, la crestina abbassala tu. Già il solo fatto di essere definiti piselli senza cervello, incapaci di controllare le proprie pulsioni e perciò degradati a livello di un animale è un commento sessita e irrispettoso che tu ti arroghi il diritto di applicare al genere maschile in toto. Se a te va bene di essere cornuta e mazziata in fondo sono cazzi tuoi, che tu ti allarghi a giudicare il genere maschile, come due post sopra, sulla base dell' esemplare che ti ritrovi a casa no, a me non va bene e come puoi tu, scrivo che cazzo mi pare, come mi pare e quando mi pare, non so se sono stato chiaro.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma veramente non ci va (a puttane intendo), sei tu che ne fai un assioma!
> *La frase corretta è: 'può andare'.
> *
> Riguardo agli altri uomini sposati, ne parlo come ne parliamo tutti qui dentro e, se prima non ne sapevo un cazzo (è vero) credimi che stando qui mi sono fatta una discreta cultura, senza parlare di quello che vedo nel mondo reale, ora che ci faccio caso!
> Pertanto, vedi bene di abbassare la crestina perché tu non ce l'hai il diritto di 'concedere' o meno qualcosa a chicchessia, anche se ti garberebbe


Tutti gli uomini possono andare a puttane.
Io non ci andrei mai.


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti gli uomini possono andare a puttane. Io non ci andrei mai.


  Ma come? Non senti l' ineludibile richiamo della foresta?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma come? Non senti l' ineludibile richiamo della foresta?


Direi di no...


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Direi di no...


  E allora siamo in due. Siamo strani eh, evidentemente apparteniamo ad una mutazione di genere.


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma veramente non ci va (a puttane intendo), sei tu che ne fai un assioma!
> *La frase corretta è: 'può andare'.*
> 
> ........................


....così giusto per capire...ma glie lo hai detto esplicitamente?


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....così giusto per capire...ma glie lo hai detto esplicitamente?


Ma davvero è così strano?
Domanda retorica, lo so che lo è (almeno un po', ma non so fino a che punto lo sia...).


----------



## patroclo (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma davvero è così strano?
> Domanda retorica, lo so che lo è (almeno un po', ma non so fino a che punto lo sia...).


.....sui gusti sessuali della gente preferisco non mettere becco ma qui non si tratta tanto di sesso ma quanto di rapporti sbilanciati tra persone, rapporti di dipendenza, giochi di forza. 
Sia ben chiaro che l'equilibrio è vostro e contenti voi contenti tutti, ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che in questi casi, almeno uno dei due, deve saper ingoiare tonnellate di merda....ma appunto è una mia impressione


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti rendi nemmeno conto del contenuto di quello che scrivi, se dicessi che le donne sono tutte puttane a te andrebbe bene? Guarda che sei tu che ti arroghi il diritto di generalizzare sugli uomini sposati, la crestina abbassala tu. Già il solo fatto di essere definiti piselli senza cervello, incapaci di controllare le proprie pulsioni e perciò degradati a livello di un animale è un commento sessita e irrispettoso che tu ti arroghi il diritto di applicare al *genere maschile in toto.* Se a te va bene di essere* cornuta* e mazziata in fondo sono cazzi tuoi, che tu ti allarghi a giudicare il genere maschile, come due post sopra, *sulla base dell' esemplare che ti ritrovi a casa *no, a me non va bene e come puoi tu, *scrivo che cazzo mi pare, come mi pare e quando mi pare*, non so se sono stato chiaro.


Quante inesattezze (eufemismo) Spleen! Talmente tante che te le voglio elencare:

1° ho detto "la maggior parte" il che non equivale al genere maschile in 'toto' 
2° non credo di esserlo
3° no, sulla base del mondo reale che mi gira intorno
4° e chi te lo ha mai negato? Semmai sei tu che non mi concedevi di esprimermi liberamente!

Ok, per ora basta così.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....sui gusti sessuali della gente preferisco non mettere becco ma qui non si tratta tanto di sesso ma quanto di rapporti sbilanciati tra persone, rapporti di dipendenza, giochi di forza.
> Sia ben chiaro che l'equilibrio è vostro e contenti voi contenti tutti, ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che in questi casi, almeno uno dei due, deve saper ingoiare tonnellate di merda....ma appunto è una mia impressione



E' una tua impressione Ermik, credimi!
Mi sento, anzi sono, in perfetto equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma davvero è così strano?
> Domanda retorica, lo so che lo è (almeno un po', ma non so fino a che punto lo sia...).


Non ho capito, hai detto a tuo marito che se sente l'esigenza può andare a prostitute?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ho legittimato la divagazione sessuale, o meglio, la scopata ludica, ma unicamente da farsi con professioniste del settore.


Da quello che ho letto mi pare una paraculata. Io con una che pago non ci andrei, quindi il legittimato usufriusce o no?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ho capito, hai detto a tuo marito che se sente l'esigenza può andare a prostitute?


Siiii. Però solo saltuariamente.


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13331


cazzo!!!!!!!! ti quoto due volte in due giorni!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto mi pare una paraculata. Io con una che pago non ci andrei, quindi il legittimato usufriusce o no?


Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
> Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


Sicuramente, quando andrà ti penserà molto


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sicuramente, quando andrà ti penserà molto


me lo posso immaginare...


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
> Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


Come avrai compreso questo accordo lascia un po' perplesse le persone del forum.
Il problema è che tu lo "spacci" come un patto consensuale, mentre molti lo leggono come un compromesso.
Tutto sta nel come si presentano le cose.
Appurato che a tuo marito interessa avere rapporti con altre donne, a te ha fatto più comodo, per non perderlo, tollerare questo suo vizio cercando di limitarne le conseguenze per te. Andare con donne prezzolate limita la questione a puro sesso senza coinvolgimento e questo credi che possa bastare perché lui comunque non incontri altre donne che possano prendere il tuo posto o metterti in discussione.
E' un compromesso, nient'altro.
Ognuno di noi ne ha fatti, a volte anche con molta più sofferenza.
Ma è vantaggioso per tuo marito, non per te. Io sono convinto che tu preferiresti avere al tuo fianco un marito fedele veramente, piuttosto che uno che se va a puttane non deve neppure sentirsi in colpa verso di te o vergognarsi in alcun modo.
Lo dicessi saresti più compresa.


----------



## iosolo (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
> Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


C'è una grande contraddizione in quello che dici però non riesco a farne un ragionamento sensato. 
Mi mette solo tanta tristezza. 

Però contenta te, contenti tutti. 
Però mi chiedo perché ne parli in questi termini?! perché cerchi comunque di provocare con queste tue affermazioni, provando a renderlo legittimo, normale e la cosa più naturale del mondo?!


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come avrai compreso questo accordo lascia un po' perplesse le persone del forum.
> Il problema è che tu lo "spacci" come un patto consensuale, mentre molti lo leggono come un compromesso.
> Tutto sta nel come si presentano le cose.
> Appurato che a tuo marito interessa avere rapporti con altre donne, a te ha fatto più comodo, per non perderlo, tollerare questo suo vizio cercando di limitarne le conseguenze per te. Andare con donne prezzolate limita la questione a puro sesso senza coinvolgimento e questo credi che possa bastare perché lui comunque non incontri altre donne che possano prendere il tuo posto o metterti in discussione.
> ...


Questo è vero, è pur sempre un compromesso, ma i compromessi li facciamo un po' tutti, e io leggendo da tempo  [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] ho la sensazione che non sia affatto quella donna devota e succube che altri/e leggono

Ma al contrario sia un crostino di donna battagliera e per nulla incline a piegarsi

Per cui vuol dire che per lei questo lo accetta e lo contempla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è vero, è pur sempre un compromesso, ma i compromessi li facciamo un po' tutti, e io leggendo da tempo  @_Diletta_ ho la sensazione che non sia affatto quella donna devota e succube che altri/e leggono
> 
> Ma al contrario sia un crostino di donna battagliera e per nulla incline a piegarsi
> 
> Per cui vuol dire che per lei questo lo accetta e lo contempla.


in realtà si è piegata totalmente alla "necessità" del marito.
Battagliera nel senso che ciò che ritiene suo lo mantiene ad ogni costo. Intendi quello.
Perchè battagliera per me è combattere per raggiungere un obbiettivo.
Qui non si è raggiunto nessun obbiettivo e il compresso è per non perdere ciò che si credeva conquistato


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in realtà si è piegata totalmente alla "necessità" del marito.
> Battagliera nel senso che ciò che ritiene suo lo mantiene ad ogni costo. Intendi quello.
> Perchè battagliera per me è combattere per raggiungere un obbiettivo.
> Qui non si è raggiunto nessun obbiettivo e il compresso è per non perdere ciò che si credeva conquistato


Mah... Battagliera per cosa mi trasmette leggendola.

Si, ha accettato è vero.

Ma c'è chi accetta ben di peggio, se si depura l'aspetto del "vizietto" che sicuramente può sconvolgere

Ci sono certi omíni in giro, che magari non vanno a puttane, ma arreggerli mezz'ora per casa è fatica non minore..


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
> Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


Dai é na paraculata. A zoccole se sei un irrequieto non ci vai. Perché cerchi il brivido della conquista, non la svuota palle a tassametro. Hai fatto la superiore giocando sul sicuro :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A zoccole se sei un irrequieto non ci vai.


Non ci vai per altri mille motivi (nulla di para-cattolico, per carità)


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ci vai per altri mille motivi (nulla di para-cattolico, per carità)


Io ne stavo facendo un discorso diverso. Io dico semplicemente che se hai la spinta a cercare batticuori fuori dalla coppia non li smorzi con una professionista. In questo senso dicevo che Diletta ha fatto la paraculata. Così facendo ha proposto al marito una soluzione che se venisse colta ne farebbe uno sfigato, ma al contempo fa apparire lei come araldo della modernità e della coppia aperta. 
Anche e soprattutto perché penso che la gestione dei tempi tra una relazione extra-coniugale e una a tassametro, sia tale per cui se uno va a zoccole la moglie nemmeno se ne accorge


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ne stavo facendo un discorso diverso. Io dico semplicemente che se hai la spinta a cercare batticuori fuori dalla coppia non li smorzi con una professionista. In questo senso dicevo che Diletta ha fatto la paraculata. Così facendo ha proposto al marito una soluzione che se venisse colta ne farebbe uno sfigato, ma al contempo fa apparire lei come araldo della modernità e della coppia aperta.
> Anche e soprattutto perché penso che la gestione dei tempi tra una relazione extra-coniugale e una a tassametro, sia tale per cui se uno va a zoccole la moglie nemmeno se ne accorge


Concordo su tutto, soprattutto sul sottolineato. 
La storia 'extra' il brivido lo regala, eccome.
La pay no.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paraculata o meno, questo è ciò che concedo nel caso in cui dovesse tornare quel forte languore che fa sentire irrequieti al punto da spingersi a guardarsi in giro. Se lo aggrada o meno, mi interessa il giusto, io ho posto le mie condizioni e non saranno spostate di una virgola.
> Ed è tutta farina del mio sacco, visto ed appurato che la cosa mi lascia del tutto indifferente. Inutile dire che lui rimase alquanto spiazzato all'epoca.


Cazzo che condizioni inaccettabili!
Può scopare con chi gli pare basta che ti tenga a casa e ti racconti, nel caso di dubbi, che ha pagato!
Non deve neanche nascondere le spese con l’amante.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come avrai compreso *questo accordo lascia un po' perplesse le persone del forum.*
> Il problema è che tu lo "spacci" come un patto consensuale, mentre molti lo leggono come un compromesso.
> Tutto sta nel come si presentano le cose.
> Appurato che a tuo marito interessa avere rapporti con altre donne, a te ha fatto più comodo, per non perderlo, tollerare questo suo vizio cercando di limitarne le conseguenze per te. Andare con donne prezzolate limita la questione a puro sesso senza coinvolgimento e questo credi che possa bastare perché lui comunque non incontri altre donne che possano prendere il tuo posto o metterti in discussione.
> ...


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> C'è una grande contraddizione in quello che dici però non riesco a farne un ragionamento sensato.
> Mi mette solo tanta tristezza.
> 
> Però contenta te, contenti tutti.
> Però mi chiedo perché ne parli in questi termini?! perché cerchi comunque di provocare con queste tue affermazioni, provando a renderlo legittimo, normale e la cosa più naturale del mondo?!


----------



## insane (8 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13333


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come avrai compreso questo accordo lascia un po' perplesse le persone del forum.
> Il problema è che tu lo "spacci" come un patto consensuale, mentre molti lo leggono come un compromesso.
> Tutto sta nel come si presentano le cose.
> Appurato che a tuo marito interessa avere rapporti con altre donne, a te ha fatto più comodo, per non perderlo, tollerare questo suo vizio cercando di limitarne le conseguenze per te. Andare con donne prezzolate limita la questione a puro sesso senza coinvolgimento e questo credi che possa bastare perché lui comunque non incontri altre donne che possano prendere il tuo posto o metterti in discussione.
> ...


Certo che è un compromesso e non avrei neanche mai lontanamente immaginato di poterlo pensare!
É chiaro che avrei preferito avere un uomo accanto fedele veramente, e per veramente intendo uno fedele di natura (posto che esistano, ma mi piace pensare che ce ne sia qualcuno) insomma, uno monogamo 'inside' come lo sono io, ma l'ho detto più volte...
Così non è stato e non si può rimediare, e mi sembra anche un po' ridicolo, ti dovessi dire, chiudere il recinto dopo che i buoi se ne sono andati...perché se ne sono proprio andati. 
I miei 'buoi' sono rappresentati dalla mia innocenza perduta, dal pensiero che mi accompagnava da sempre di noi luminosi e puri, dall'emozione che avvertivo a rivedermi giovane con lui accanto, il mio grandissimo amore, il mio tutto...
Come ho detto, non si rimedia, ma si può e si deve andare avanti 
vivendo al meglio delle possibilità e sfruttando quell'istinto di autoconservazione di cui siamo tutti dotati e che ci spinge a rimboccarci le maniche per stare bene noi. Il fine è sempre questo Danny,  per tutti uguale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah... Battagliera per cosa mi trasmette leggendola.
> 
> Si, ha accettato è vero.
> 
> ...


ma compromessi ne facciamo più o meno tutti.
Ma questo non lo è. Ha accettato che lui abbia questo "vizietto"
Capisci che lui può dire che ha pagato invece ne ha una fissa senza doversi neanche giustificare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è un compromesso e non avrei neanche mai lontanamente immaginato di poterlo pensare!
> É chiaro che avrei preferito avere un uomo accanto fedele veramente, e per veramente intendo uno fedele di natura (posto che esistano, ma mi piace pensare che ce ne sia qualcuno) insomma, uno monogamo 'inside' come lo sono io, ma l'ho detto più volte...
> Così non è stato e non si può rimediare, e mi sembra anche un po' ridicolo, ti dovessi dire, chiudere il recinto dopo che i buoi se ne sono andati...perché se ne sono proprio andati.
> I miei 'buoi' sono rappresentati dalla mia innocenza perduta, dal pensiero che mi accompagnava da sempre di noi luminosi e puri, dall'emozione che avvertivo a rivedermi giovane con lui accanto, il mio grandissimo amore, il mio tutto...
> ...


 era difficile dirgli o la pianti o te ne vai? Era lui che doveva smettere una volta per tutte.
Non fornirgli la porta di servizio.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma compromessi ne facciamo più o meno tutti.
> Ma questo non lo è. Ha accettato che lui abbia questo "vizietto"
> Capisci che lui può dire che ha pagato invece ne ha una fissa senza doversi neanche giustificare.


Si, ma se lo ha fatto ha sicuramente scelto per il suo meglio.

Che nn è un meglio universale, ognuno avrà il suo

E difende la famiglia, anche se non è perfetta, e lo dice

Non fa luccicare vetri opachi

Magari in casa e a porte chiuse si tira stracci merdosi con marito, ma in pubblico lo difende, o cmq difende la SUA famiglia

Perché difende anche se stessa, standoci assieme

È un comportamento che a me piace.

Ci vuole fegato e pelle dura.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma se lo ha fatto ha sicuramente scelto per il suo meglio.
> 
> Che nn è un meglio universale, ognuno avrà il suo
> 
> ...


Oh capirai!
Salvare la faccia nel paesino. Andare a fare la passeggiata in piazza e la messa dal parroco che le ha detto che deve perdonare, salutare lo psicologo, l’avvocato (che le hanno detto la stessa cosa. Si vede che hanno lo stesso stile di vita) e magari andare a cena con l’avvocato e la moglie e ridacchiare tra donne delle debolezze maschili.
Un film un po’ datato.
Vomitevole.
Però non ci si rimette la bella casa, il giardino curato, lo status sociale.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Andare a fare la passeggiata in piazza e la messa dal parroco  ...... e magari andare a cena con l’avvocato e la moglie e ridacchiare tra donne delle debolezze maschili.
> .


Ho capito e posso pure darti ragione

Ma ci sono donne che per un quadretto come quello che hai descritto e sottoscritto (vomitevole  ) farebbero carte false per viverselo. 

Capisco che susciti sconcerto.

Possiamo anche dirgli di mollare e che ci sono uomini straordinari e meravigliosi bellissimi e fedelissimi, che non aspettano che lei, e le daranno una felicità immensa da domani e per il resto dei suoi giorni

Tu te la senti di infarcirla con 'ste balle, che fanno una bella gara con quelle (probabili) che gli canta il marito?

Io no


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma compromessi ne facciamo più o meno tutti.
> Ma questo non lo è. Ha accettato che lui abbia questo "vizietto"
> Capisci che lui può dire che ha pagato invece ne ha una fissa senza doversi neanche giustificare.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era difficile dirgli o la pianti o te ne vai? Era lui che doveva smettere una volta per tutte.
> Non fornirgli la porta di servizio.


Noo Ginevra! Non ho accettato nessun vizietto e sai perché?
Perché si parte dal presupposto che lui non ce l'ha. Abbiamo avuto una crisi anni fa e un cedimento da parte sua. Eventi che possono succedere in un matrimonio. 
Se fosse come pensi tu e lo scoprissi: quella è la porta, tanti saluti e addio per sempre!
Io gli ho solo suggerito quello che dovrebbe fare in caso gli tornasse la smania in assenza di problemi di coppia, potrebbe succedere, ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla. Solo in quel caso, e, ripeto, l'ho fatto perché non ha nessun costo per me, non so perché ma è così, probabilmente non sono normale.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma compromessi ne facciamo più o meno tutti.
> Ma questo non lo è. Ha accettato che lui abbia questo "vizietto"
> Capisci che lui può dire che ha pagato invece ne ha una fissa senza doversi neanche giustificare.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh capirai!
> Salvare la faccia nel paesino. Andare a fare la passeggiata in piazza e la messa dal parroco che le ha detto che deve perdonare, salutare lo psicologo, l’avvocato (che le hanno detto la stessa cosa. Si vede che hanno lo stesso stile di vita) e magari andare a cena con l’avvocato e la moglie e ridacchiare tra donne delle debolezze maschili.
> Un film un po’ datato.
> Vomitevole.
> Però non ci si rimette la bella casa, il giardino curato, lo status sociale.


Sei fuori strada Brunetta, a me della gente non me ne è mai importato un fico secco, ora men che meno,  comunque hai ragione sul film che è un po tanto datato, ma appunto è un film, di quelli che non se ne vedono più.


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito e posso pure darti ragione
> 
> Ma ci sono donne che per un quadretto come quello che hai descritto e sottoscritto (vomitevole  ) farebbero carte false per viverselo.
> 
> ...


Ingenua e credulona sì (un tempo lontano, ora assai meno) ma credere a quelle stronzate sarebbe troppo!
Comunque, se mi propina delle balle prima o poi me ne accorgo e vedrai come va a finire...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2017)

Ma scusate. Ok. L'accordo. Compromesso, paraculata, dignitá della donna e compagnia cantante. Tutto bello, ma é teoria o pratica?
Il marito di diletta ci va a troie o no?
Oppure cerca altro?
In pratica, non per teoremi.
Questo volevo sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito e posso pure darti ragione
> 
> Ma ci sono donne che per un quadretto come quello che hai descritto e sottoscritto (vomitevole  ) farebbero carte false per viverselo.
> 
> ...


Ma che c’entra? Non è che per uscire dalle sabbie mobili bisogna prospettare una reggia.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c’entra? Non è che per uscire dalle sabbie mobili bisogna prospettare una reggia.


Quelle che sono sabbie mobili per te, non lo sono per lei. Certo non deve essere bello, ma credo davvero che siano arrivati  (lei per prima) a un punto in cui determinati sentimenti non esistono più. E lei ha scelto di fregarsene, mantenere cio' che  (di materiale soprattutto) ha. Da quel che mi pare di capire la vita in casa scorre, per il resto, almeno in una situazione di non belligeranza, e nessuno dei due ha intenzione di cambiare vita.Questo perché evidentemente la vita che hanno e'  "vivibile" per entrambi. Potrà sembrare strano, però in effetti c'è chi sta peggio. Non è consolatorio eh, si tratta solo di stabilire quanto meglio potrebbe stare a vivere per conto proprio.Fossi in lei farei in modo di fare la mia vita il meglio possibile trovandomi occasioni di soddisfazione personale. Se avesse trent'anni, un lavoro etc. etc. capirei senz'altro meno la sua scelta.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quelle che sono sabbie mobili per te, non lo sono per lei. Certo non deve essere bello, ma credo davvero che siano arrivati  (lei per prima) a un punto in cui determinati sentimenti non esistono più. E lei ha scelto di fregarsene, mantenere cio' che  (di materiale soprattutto) ha. Da quel che mi pare di capire la vita in casa scorre, per il resto, almeno in una situazione di non belligeranza, e nessuno dei due ha intenzione di cambiare vita.Questo perché evidentemente la vita che hanno e'  "vivibile" per entrambi. Potrà sembrare strano, però in effetti c'è chi sta peggio. Non è consolatorio eh, si tratta solo di stabilire quanto meglio potrebbe stare a vivere per conto proprio.Fossi in lei farei in modo di fare la mia vita il meglio possibile trovandomi occasioni di soddisfazione personale. Se avesse trent'anni, un lavoro etc. etc. capirei senz'altro meno la sua scelta.


 Nessuno la critica per questo, se effettivamente fosse questo. Il problema sono le torie che si è creata sul ruolo degli uomini e delle donne. Quanto allo stare bene adattando un rapporto, attenzione, ci sono donne che riescono a farlo anche con un occhio pesto. L' equilibrio non è di per sè sinonimo di giustezza.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c’entra? Non è che per uscire dalle sabbie mobili bisogna prospettare una reggia.


Ma è una questione di come lo vivresti te nei suoi panni.

Davvero è tutto molto relativo.

Ma quanta gente si conosce che, passataci assieme una serata, si rientra guardandosi negli occhi e commentando che tizio è insopportabile, caia è paranoica, etc.. etc..

E parlo di vivere quotidiano, ogni giorno, ogni ora, non una prostituta una volta a stagione.

Ho fatto ferie la scorsa estate con amici, lei era un INCUBO con i figli, le indicazioni, le più assurde disposizioni, perfino i menù calibrati pranzo cena

Ma vaaaa...

E il mio amico bello tranquillo (si fa x dire) mi diceva a parte: "eeeh.. sono tutte uguali."

Che dovevo dirgli?

"No mi caro, non sono tutte uguali, la tua è matta come un cavallo, scappa in fretta" ?


----------



## iosolo (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è una questione di come lo vivresti te nei suoi panni.
> 
> Davvero è tutto molto relativo.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti quello che gli si dice a Diletta è che non è la normalità. 
Non lo è e non lo dovrebbe essere. 
Poi faccia quello che vuole, ma non giustifichi la sua accettazione di un compromesso sballato con l'idea che tutti gli uomini sono uguali. 

Mio marito mi ha tradito ma non mi viene da dire che tutti gli uomini sono traditori per accettare purtroppo la mia situazione. Mio marito, e lui in questo caso, è un grande stronzo.

Così come se qualcuno mi dicesse che le donne sono tutte troie e pensano solo ai soldi, farei fuoco e fiamme. Io non sono così. 

Se dici che tutti gli uomini vanno a puttane giustifichi la tua scelta con una falsità, e io non posso avvalorarla come vera per non farti male. 

Io non sono tutte le donne, mio marito non è tutti mariti. Certamente il marito di Diletta non è tutti gli uomini.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ma infatti quello che gli si dice a Diletta è che non è la normalità.
> Non lo è e non lo dovrebbe essere.
> Poi faccia quello che vuole, ma non giustifichi la sua accettazione di un compromesso sballato con l'idea che tutti gli uomini sono uguali.
> 
> ...


Ho capito quello che dici.. però Diletta per come l’ho sempre molto letta io, è una persona che parla molto di se (come altri, beninteso) e si espone parecchio anche nei suoi disagi.

Non parte mai con generalizzazioni, ma è ben salda sulla sua specifica situazione

Evidentemente lei ha accettato in qualche maniera.

Le sue “uscite” generiche, destinate al genere “tutti gli uomini…” sono sempre uscite di difesa, non attacca mai.

Difesa da chi le fa le pulci al marito, che evidentemente non è un santo, al pari di ogni altro.

Quello che voglio dire è che c’è chi accetta un partner che va a puttane ogni tanto, c’è chi accetta un partner che non ti fa scopare manco se preghi in ginocchio sul ghiaino, c’è chi accetta un partner che nemmeno si accorge se sei in casa o se eri fuori, e c’è chi accetta un partner che ti fa tutto il dolce, e poi si rinchiude nello studio a far sesso virtuale in chat con sconosciuti/e (tanto che vuoi che sia è solo un gioco, è come se facesse il solitario a carte)

Non esiste il “normale” siamo un po’ tutti anormali, a ben vedere

Diletta ha accettato con relativa serenità il fatto di non avere accanto l’uomo perfetto e meraviglioso che ti farà felice ogni istante della tua vita.

Non mi pare così squilibrata o disgraziata rispetto a altri, per il solo fatto che la sua “anormalità” sta nel fatto che gli piace la topa, e ogni X settimane si concede una seratina.

Poi ripeto.. è tutta una questione di come le situazioni e vivi…

Leggendola, non mi sembra che la abbia poi assorbita così male ..

Quando generalizza difende semplicemente la sua famiglia, e in genere è sempre una risposta al fatto che è stata punzecchiata prima, e anche questo io l’ho notato.

Altrimenti parla di se e per se


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noo Ginevra! Non ho accettato nessun vizietto e sai perché?
> Perché si parte dal presupposto che lui non ce l'ha. Abbiamo avuto una crisi anni fa e un cedimento da parte sua. Eventi che possono succedere in un matrimonio.
> Se fosse come pensi tu e lo scoprissi: quella è la porta, tanti saluti e addio per sempre!
> Io gli ho solo suggerito quello che dovrebbe fare in caso gli tornasse la smania in assenza di problemi di coppia, potrebbe succedere, ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla. Solo in quel caso, e, ripeto, l'ho fatto perché non ha nessun costo per me, non so perché ma è così, probabilmente non sono normale.


scusa ma non riesco a comprendere il benestare che gli hai dato.
E' fuori dalla mia portata. Concederei una cosa simile, solo se in parallelo io stessi vivendo storie extra mie.Perchè di mio marito non mi interesserebbe una beata mazza.

Tu fai quello che ti pare e io pure. 

Ma se siamo tornati insieme e si vuole ripartire, io NON ti concedo e NON riconosco nessuna tua necessità.

Perchè lui dovrebbe mai andare a puttane?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma se lo ha fatto ha sicuramente scelto per il suo meglio.
> 
> Che nn è un meglio universale, ognuno avrà il suo
> 
> ...


Lo chiedo anche a te , perchè mai lui dovrebbe avere questo bisogno. Lei gli sta riconoscendo un ruolo di cacciatore, il maschio che ha bisogno di confermarsi sessualmente conquistando altre donne, libero da sentimento. Solo fisicità.

Certo se a lei sta bene nulla da dire. 
Tutti siamo "anormali".
Ma qui c'è un riconoscimento, è uomo ha dei bisogni, che li faccia a pagamento.
Ma no è sbagliata la visione della concessione.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo chiedo anche a te , perchè mai lui dovrebbe avere questo bisogno. Lei gli sta riconoscendo un ruolo di cacciatore, il maschio che ha bisogno di confermarsi sessualmente conquistando altre donne, libero da sentimento. Solo fisicità.
> 
> Certo se a lei sta bene nulla da dire.
> Tutti siamo "anormali".
> ...


Beh.. cacciatore non direi.. se paga ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. cacciatore non direi.. se paga ..


 ma è diletta che lo vuol far diventare pagante e non si capisce bene perchè.

Se è cacciatore, lo rimarrà. Lei  ha imposto il pagamento per depurare questo lato del marito.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è diletta che lo vuol far diventare pagante e non si capisce bene perchè.
> 
> Se è cacciatore, lo rimarrà. Lei  ha imposto il pagamento per depurare questo lato del marito.


Io ricordo che pago' cash anche quando fu beccato


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che pago' cash anche quando fu beccato


io questo non lo ricordo.
e allora ......confermiamo la nota spese


----------



## iosolo (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito quello che dici.. però Diletta per come l’ho sempre molto letta io, è una persona che parla molto di se (come altri, beninteso) e si espone parecchio anche nei suoi disagi.
> 
> Non parte mai con generalizzazioni, ma è ben salda sulla sua specifica situazione
> 
> ...


La normalità però si fa in due. 
Ed ho sempre contestato questo ai traditori, che dicono di volere A e poi loro fanno B. 

La mia normalità di coppia non sarà come la tua, ma è la nostra. 
Si sceglie in due, si valuta in due, a seconda dei propri desideri e dei propri valori ed emozioni. 

La scelta di questo compromesso, è una mazzata sui piedi, che Diletta si è data, che non capisco e ha scelto questo compromesso nella visuale che siccome è "normale" avere altri appetiti sessueli gli conveniva accettare questo accordo piuttosto che mandare tutto all'aria.  Tanto altro non poteva fare. 

Insomma diciamo che sul tavolino del compromesso, lei non ci si è proprio seduta. 
Perchè dire puoi farlo solo per per un gioco ludico e a pagamento è una presa in giro... prima con se stessa. 
Le "professioniste" sono delle ragazze di 20 anni in mezzo alla strada che per 50 € lo farebbero divertire?!
Divertire in cosa?! Ecco tutto questo non capisco


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Le "professioniste" sono delle ragazze di 20 anni in mezzo alla strada che per 50 € lo farebbero divertire?!
> Divertire in cosa?! Ecco tutto questo non capisco


Io ricordo che si muoveva su altri livelli, non sulla strada a €50...
Cmq..questo non lo capisco nemmeno io..

E scrive uno che c'è anche andato un paio di volte mille mila anni fa proprio per provare e toccare con mano e non per presunto disinteresse, questo  "non divertimento"

E in entrambi i casi, non vedevo l'ora che finisse.

Che dirti? Ad alcuni piace il teatro.

A me se mi piace il teatro, vado a teatro 

Sotto le lenzuola con una donna ho altri tipi di ambizioni.. 

Però se a tutti ci piacesse il pesce e a nessuno la carne, saremmo già tutti morti di fame :carneval:

P.s. in riferimento al tuo discorso scegliere in 2/valutare in 2...
io non so se sono una mosca bianca, ma oggi io più che altro devo valutare se ce la faccio a mangiare un boccone, dovendo prendere il figliolo da scuola x portarlo al volo all'allenamento di calcio, dato che mentre si allena avrei pure prenotato il colloquio con un paio di professori


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno la critica per questo, se effettivamente fosse questo. Il problema sono le torie che si è creata sul ruolo degli uomini e delle donne. Quanto allo stare bene adattando un rapporto, attenzione, ci sono donne che riescono a farlo anche con un occhio pesto. L' equilibrio non è di per sè sinonimo di giustezza.


Assolutamente d'accordo.

Ma alla fine la valutazione su come campiamo la facciamo noi. E quello di [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] non mi sembra in effetti un caso limite.

Sulle. "teorie" concordo con te: ad esempio non capisco perché lei si sia sentita di dire ESPRESSAMENTE a lui che vedere prostitute e'  "tollerato". Ecco... Questo non lo avrei mai fatto. Perché un conto è girare (volutamente) gli occhi da un'altra parte. Un conto è dargli licenza di fare una cosa gravemente offensiva del rispetto. Cioè: vogliamo mantenere un rapporto di facciata? E che facciata però sia per entrambi e per tutto l'abc del rispetto minimo dovuto. Dargli il permesso di andare a prostitute, quello si, lo trovo umiliante molto più che sapere ma non volere approfondire. E a quel punto farsi i comodi propri.

Comunque, l'ho già raccontato: la mamma di una mia amica ha vissuto col marito che ha iniziato a metterle le corna da fidanzati. E poi per tutto il matrimonio. Con la stessa persona e con modalità indecenti.

Lo ha scoperto che aveva più di sessant'anni. "Dove vuoi che vada?", era la sua domanda.
Quando lui si è ammalato lo ha assistito fino alla fine. Certo: e' una persona disillusa. Ma lasciarlo, alla sua età, non la avrebbe resa meno disillusa, senz'altro  (avendo dedicato la vita alla casa e alla figlia) la avrebbe resa economicamente più povera. 

Quello che voglio dire è che al di là di teorie dietro cui ci si può barricare per giustificare talune scelte (gli uomini sono tutti cacciatori, tutte le donne sono zoccole etc etc) c'è una vita più o meno impostata. E più o meno flessibile di fronte a cambiamenti. Di conseguenza, più o meno flessibile ad accettare certe situazioni in se' inaccettabili.

Quelle che ti fanno comunque dire, col senno del poi, che hai sbagliato scelta, e che qualunque cosa tu faccia a sto punto la farai nell'ottica del male minore.
Ecco... In quest'ottica capisco il distogliere consapevolmente lo sguardo. Non capisco (perché mi pare francamente un atteggiamento autolesionista) il legittimarlo verso le prostitute. Perché se di "resa" bisogna parlare, allora vorrei che la resa fosse del marito. A quel punto per me potrebbe andare con chi vuole, ma non glielo direi e senz'altro non vorrei che lui rompesse ne' la facciata, ne' a maggior ragione le balle a me. Nell'ottica di una vita VIVIBILE per entrambi, e magari soddisfacente in altri ambiti.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo chiedo anche a te , perchè mai lui dovrebbe avere questo bisogno. Lei gli sta riconoscendo un ruolo di cacciatore, il maschio che ha bisogno di confermarsi sessualmente conquistando altre donne, libero da sentimento. Solo fisicità.
> 
> Certo se a lei sta bene nulla da dire.
> Tutti siamo "anormali".
> ...


La concessione  vedila  come un dono, lo so che è difficile, ma provaci un attimo. 
A dispetto di tutto ciò che è accaduto noi siamo comunque molto legati e ci vogliamo un gran bene. Se, ipotesi, volesse soddisfare un desiderio in un momento particolare della vita, e questo desiderio coincidesse con una serata trasgressiva perché dovrei negargliela  se a me non costa nulla?
La capiresti di più se anch'io trasgredissi? 
Ma se a me non interessa per nulla, dovrei forzarmi per par condicio?!
Quello che vorrei fosse chiaro è il carattere di eccezionalità della cosa, che vedo continua a sfuggire e che invece, a mio avviso, è fondamentale.


----------



## patroclo (9 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La concessione  vedila  come un dono, lo so che è difficile, ma provaci un attimo.
> A dispetto di tutto ciò che è accaduto noi siamo comunque molto legati e ci vogliamo un gran bene. Se, ipotesi, volesse soddisfare un desiderio in un momento particolare della vita, e questo desiderio coincidesse con una serata trasgressiva perché dovrei negargliela  se a me non costa nulla?
> La capiresti di più se anch'io trasgredissi?
> Ma se a me non interessa per nulla, dovrei forzarmi per par condicio?!
> Quello che vorrei fosse chiaro è il carattere di eccezionalità della cosa, che vedo continua a sfuggire e che invece, a mio avviso, è fondamentale.


la prima parte del discorso la posso capire, magari non condividere, le dinamiche di coppia sono strane e vabbe.
Le ultime due righe invece mi sembrano una beata illusione.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che si muoveva su altri livelli, non sulla strada a €50...
> Cmq..questo non lo capisco nemmeno io..
> 
> E scrive uno che c'è anche andato un paio di volte mille mila anni fa proprio per provare e toccare con mano e non per presunto disinteresse, questo  "non divertimento"
> ...


A onor del vero, quel "mondo" è venuto in mente a me, lui non ne ha mai usufruito se non per curiosità mille mila anni fa, come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> la prima parte del discorso la posso capire, magari non condividere, le dinamiche di coppia sono strane e vabbe.
> Le ultime due righe invece mi sembrano una beata illusione.


Puoi spiegarmi il perché?


----------



## patroclo (9 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi il perché?


perchè ti devi fidare di lui per quantificare "l'eccezzionalità". Lui magari avrà un altro metro di giudizio rispetto al tuo, può mentirti se ne sente il bisogno, tu non puoi controllarlo 24 ore al giorno......


----------



## insane (9 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La concessione  vedila  come un dono, lo so che è difficile, ma provaci un attimo.
> A dispetto di tutto ciò che è accaduto noi siamo comunque molto legati e ci vogliamo un gran bene. Se, ipotesi, volesse soddisfare un desiderio in un momento particolare della vita, e questo desiderio coincidesse con una serata trasgressiva perché dovrei negargliela  se a me non costa nulla?
> La capiresti di più se anch'io trasgredissi?
> Ma se a me non interessa per nulla, dovrei forzarmi per par condicio?!
> Quello che vorrei fosse chiaro è il carattere di eccezionalità della cosa, che vedo continua a sfuggire e che invece, a mio avviso, è fondamentale.


Diletta, perdona la franchezza, ma a me pare che a te faccia -comodo- (per motivi forse economici? boh) stare con tuo marito, e per questo ti inventi queste cose.

Non dico che sia un male rimanere con qualcuno per interesse dopo un tradimento, soprattutto se c'e' uno sbilanciamento economico. Io lo farei per esempio, pero' lo ammetterei apertamente senza nascondermi dietro ragionamenti che francamente mi sembrano marziani


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quelle che sono sabbie mobili per te, non lo sono per lei. Certo non deve essere bello, ma credo davvero che siano arrivati  (lei per prima) a un punto in cui determinati sentimenti non esistono più. E lei ha scelto di fregarsene, mantenere cio' che  (di materiale soprattutto) ha. Da quel che mi pare di capire la vita in casa scorre, per il resto, almeno in una situazione di non belligeranza, e nessuno dei due ha intenzione di cambiare vita.Questo perché evidentemente la vita che hanno e'  "vivibile" per entrambi. Potrà sembrare strano, però in effetti c'è chi sta peggio. Non è consolatorio eh, si tratta solo di stabilire quanto meglio potrebbe stare a vivere per conto proprio.Fossi in lei farei in modo di fare la mia vita il meglio possibile trovandomi occasioni di soddisfazione personale. Se avesse trent'anni, un lavoro etc. etc. capirei senz'altro meno la sua scelta.


Nooooo.
Non l’hai capita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è una questione di come lo vivresti te nei suoi panni.
> 
> Davvero è tutto molto relativo.
> 
> ...


Se venisse nel forum a raccontare certamente glielo si direbbe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La concessione  vedila  come un dono, lo so che è difficile, ma provaci un attimo. A dispetto di tutto ciò che è accaduto noi siamo comunque molto legati e ci vogliamo un gran bene. Se, ipotesi, volesse soddisfare un desiderio in un momento particolare della vita, e questo desiderio coincidesse con una serata trasgressiva perché dovrei negargliela  se a me non costa nulla?La capiresti di più se anch'io trasgredissi? Ma se a me non interessa per nulla, dovrei forzarmi per par condicio?!Quello che vorrei fosse chiaro è il carattere di eccezionalità della cosa, che vedo continua a sfuggire e che invece, a mio avviso, è fondamentale.


come si può considerare eccezionalità una trasgressione sessuale, che a te non costa nulla, dal momento che il tradimento ti ha fatto star male.Se a te non costa  nulla, e ammetti l'eccezione con una prestazione a pagamento, avresti dovuto tollerare il tradimento senza battere ciglio. Sinceramente trovo tutto incongruente.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se venisse nel forum a raccontare certamente glielo si direbbe.


Glielo avrei detto anche io, se me lo avesse chiesto.

Senza esagerare, che colpire quando uno è in ginocchio non mi piace, ma glielo avrei detto anche io

Ma non me lo ha chiesto.

E penso che chi non si sente pronto per domandare, non è nemmeno pronto per accogliere una risposta


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come si può considerare eccezionalità una trasgressione sessuale, che a te non costa nulla, dal momento che il tradimento ti ha fatto star male.Se a te non costa  nulla, e ammetti l'eccezione con una prestazione a pagamento, avresti dovuto tollerare il tradimento senza battere ciglio. Sinceramente trovo tutto incongruente.


Ma sono situazioni completamente diverse!
Un tradimento ordinario è fatto di frequentazioni dove c'è ovviamente una certa intesa e una complicità, anche minima, ma c'è. 
Non è questo che addolora così tanto?


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooooo.Non l’hai capita.


In che senso?Che non ho capito che si racconta (anche) palle per farselo andare bene? Certo che l'ho capito.Personalmente, anche a trovarmi a fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, non farei mai la parte della moglie paziente  (nel significato etimologico del termine patior... Colei che soffre). In quello si è relegata lei.L'ho capito, anche questo.D'altro canto però, nei fatti, non conosco la sua vita. Non è che se lei non ha voglia  (proprio perché lei non ha voglia) di frequentare altri uomini, allora lei di fatto e' paziente. Ci sono anche tanti che si infilano nel ruolo della vittima, senza esserlo di fatto. Io le auguro proprio di essere tra quelli. Di godersi la vita, e non certo in dipendenza di uno che e' quello che e'. Di qui a dire che, ad una certa età, senza un lavoro, sia necessariamente sempre meglio dare tagli radicali, ce ne passa, però.Sul resto ripeto: spero non abbia fatto della pazienza (nel significato di cui sopra) il suo fulcro di vita.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In che senso?Che non ho capito che si racconta (anche) palle per farselo andare bene? Certo che l'ho capito.Personalmente, anche a trovarmi a fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, non farei mai la parte della moglie paziente  (nel significato etimologico del termine patior... Colei che soffre). In quello si è relegata lei.L'ho capito, anche questo.D'altro canto però, nei fatti, non conosco la sua vita. Non è che se lei non ha voglia  (proprio perché lei non ha voglia) di frequentare altri uomini, allora lei di fatto e' paziente. Ci sono anche tanti che si infilano nel ruolo della vittima, senza esserlo di fatto. Io le auguro proprio di essere tra quelli. Di godersi la vita, e non certo in dipendenza di uno che e' quello che e'. Di qui a dire che, ad una certa età, senza un lavoro, sia necessariamente sempre meglio dare tagli radicali, ce ne passa, però.Sul resto ripeto: spero non abbia fatto della pazienza (nel significato di cui sopra) il suo fulcro di vita.


No Cielo, non ne ho fatto il mio fulcro di vita. La vita mi incuriosisce più ora che prima!


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sono situazioni completamente diverse!
> Un tradimento ordinario è fatto di frequentazioni dove c'è ovviamente una certa intesa e una complicità, anche minima, ma c'è.
> Non è questo che addolora così tanto?


no, non solo. Addolora che non abbia voglia di te ma di un'altra.
Cosa ti fa pensare che anche a pagamento non possa provare la stessa attrazione.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> perchè ti devi fidare di lui per quantificare "l'eccezzionalità". Lui magari avrà un altro metro di giudizio rispetto al tuo, può mentirti se ne sente il bisogno, tu non puoi controllarlo 24 ore al giorno......


Ah, ho capito!
E ci mancherebbe anche il controllo h 24, mi vorresti proprio male
Quello che, secondo me, dovrebbe essere chiaro per  tutti i traditi  è che dipende solo ed unicamente dai fedifraghi e dalle scelte che faranno, il futuro della vita insieme. Noi abbiamo posto le nostre condizioni, basta, è tutto chiaro: ad una azione seguirà una reazione, l'importante è avere messo i puntini sulle i, ed essere sicuri di noi.
Ora loro sanno che è reale poter essere beccati...e se lo risaranno vuol dire che noi non siamo poi così importanti per loro, o che comunque non lo siamo abbastanza.
È chiaro no?!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, non solo. Addolora che non abbia voglia di te ma di un'altra.
> Cosa ti fa pensare che anche a pagamento non possa provare la stessa attrazione.


Ecco, io su questo ci ho lavorato un sacco con tanta fatica e mi sembra di avere abbastanza digerito l'enorme boccone. 
Abbastanza eh!
È stato un colpo durissimo, un dolore lancinante, pensavo davvero di essere la sola desiderata e che non vedesse nessun'altra (cogliona da paura).
Piano piano ho capito come stanno le cose e la loro nauseante realtà. Ho appreso che pur desiderando la tua compagna/o che ti sta accanto si può avere attrazione anche per altre/i, magari in particolari periodi.
E la cosa mi ha travolto, ma poi mi sono rialzata e mi sono detta che l'unica persona che non mi avrebbe mai tradito era me stessa e da lì ho cominciato a volerle più bene e a coccolarla con massima cura.
Questo semplificando molto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, io su questo ci ho lavorato un sacco con tanta fatica e mi sembra di avere abbastanza digerito l'enorme boccone.
> Abbastanza eh!
> È stato un colpo durissimo, un dolore lancinante, pensavo davvero di essere la sola desiderata e che non vedesse nessun'altra (cogliona da paura).
> Piano piano ho capito come stanno le cose e la loro nauseante realtà. Ho appreso che pur desiderando la tua compagna/o che ti sta accanto si può avere attrazione anche per altre/i, magari in particolari periodi.
> ...


hai lavorato per accettare che lui potesse avere ancora dei cedimenti. Dando valore a te stessa. E' quello che facciamo tutti, ma personalmente non gli avrei mai detto puoi farlo a pagamento.
Lavorare su me stessa per avere maggiore autositma, ma lui deve stimarmi comunque.
Vedi, credo che l'errore sia stato dargli una via di fuga.
Hai dichiarato di accettare una sua debolezza, a scapito di te stessa.
Capisco che è un modo per affrontare il problema, ognuno ha le sue vie di fuga, ma questa è solo un'uscita di sicurezza autorizzata.

Avevo una amica lei bassina, carina, obesa, si è sposata un uomo molto sexy alto magro un bel tipo.
Lui la cornificava a più non posso e lei diceva che lui era troppo bello , le donne non resistevano non era colpa di quel pover'uomo che non riusciva a di loro di no. Perchè si sa l'uomo e cacciatore e non si può tirare indietro.
Lei era contenta di averlo comunque , sempre in casa con lei. Perchè era li che lui tornava sempre.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai lavorato per accettare che lui potesse avere ancora dei cedimenti. Dando valore a te stessa. E' quello che facciamo tutti, ma personalmente non gli avrei mai detto puoi farlo a pagamento.
> Lavorare su me stessa per avere maggiore autositma, ma lui deve stimarmi comunque.
> Vedi, credo che l'errore sia stato dargli una via di fuga.
> Hai dichiarato di accettare una sua debolezza, a scapito di te stessa.
> ...


Alla fine c'è chi sceglie il 'male minore', calpestando un bel pò la propria dignità.
Piuttosto che perdere una persona gli/le si concede cose che ad altri appaiono assurde.
L'importante è esserne coscienti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Glielo avrei detto anche io, se me lo avesse chiesto.
> 
> Senza esagerare, che colpire quando uno è in ginocchio non mi piace, ma glielo avrei detto anche io
> 
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Alla fine c'è chi sceglie il 'male minore', calpestando un bel pò la propria dignità.
> Piuttosto che perdere una persona gli/le si concede cose che ad altri appaiono assurde.
> L'importante è esserne coscienti.


certo scelte consapevoli. Credo più che altro che si scelga di chiudere in un cassettino la verità.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se a te non costa  nulla, e ammetti l'eccezione con una prestazione a pagamento, avresti dovuto tollerare il tradimento senza battere ciglio


Ommioddio, e perché mai???


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai lavorato per accettare che lui potesse avere ancora dei cedimenti. Dando valore a te stessa. E' quello che facciamo tutti, ma personalmente non gli avrei mai detto puoi farlo a pagamento.
> Lavorare su me stessa per avere maggiore autositma, ma lui deve stimarmi comunque.
> Vedi, credo che l'errore sia stato dargli una via di fuga.
> Hai dichiarato di accettare una sua debolezza, a scapito di te stessa.
> ...


Lui le ha fornito dei figli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui le ha fornito dei figli?


certo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ommioddio, e perché mai???


 sesso a pagamento o gratis, sempre con un'altra è andato.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo


 Quindi quello che doveva fare l'ha fatto. La palletta ringraziasse che troppo bene gli è andata


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sesso a pagamento o gratis, sempre con un'altra è andato.


Primo, io ho chiesto chiaro e tondo a [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] (che ha fatto clamorosamente la vaga) se sta offerta di andare a zoccole sia stata o meno raccolta. Perché per come la vedo io è solo uno strumento di umiliazione. Oltre al totale disconoscimento delle proprie responsabilità all'interno di un tradimento.
Secondo poi, se il tradimento si riducesse al sesso, torneremo davvero alla ricetta del nonno Secondo cui le mignotte avevano una funzione sociale Ben precisa. Secondo me diletta, nel derubricare un tradimento con hai bisogno di una svuota palle, ha fatto un'operazione volta pure a salvare la sua, di sanità mentale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi quello che doveva fare l'ha fatto. La palletta ringraziasse che troppo bene gli è andata
> 
> Primo, io ho chiesto chiaro e tondo a [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION] (che ha fatto clamorosamente la vaga) se sta offerta di andare a zoccole sia stata o meno raccolta. Perché per come la vedo io è solo uno strumento di umiliazione. Oltre al totale disconoscimento delle proprie responsabilità all'interno di un tradimento.
> Secondo poi, se il tradimento si riducesse al sesso, torneremo davvero alla ricetta del nonno Secondo cui le mignotte avevano una funzione sociale Ben precisa. Secondo me diletta, nel derubricare un tradimento con hai bisogno di una svuota palle, ha fatto un'operazione volta pure a salvare la sua, di sanità mentale.


e certo che lo ha fatto per la sua santità mentale, un'interpretazione sua del tradimento, svuotato di molto


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e certo che lo ha fatto per la sua santità mentale, un'interpretazione sua del tradimento, svuotato di molto


Attenta però dire che è un'impressione sua. Mica hai tutti gli elementi in mano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Attenta però dire che è un'impressione sua. Mica hai tutti gli elementi in mano.


 non ho gli elementi, ma ricordo cosa ha scritto in passato e come lo viveva


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho gli elementi, ma ricordo cosa ha scritto in passato e come lo viveva


Sì ma nei cervelli dei mariti non ci entrano le mogli, figurati i forumini. La percezione che noi abbiamo delle capoccia altrui è sempre limitata da quello che pensiamo di sapere.


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai lavorato per accettare che lui potesse avere ancora dei cedimenti. Dando valore a te stessa. E' quello che facciamo tutti, ma personalmente non gli avrei mai detto puoi farlo a pagamento.
> Lavorare su me stessa per avere maggiore autositma, ma lui deve stimarmi comunque.
> Vedi, credo che l'errore sia stato dargli una via di fuga.
> *Hai dichiarato di accettare una sua debolezza, a scapito di te stessa.*
> ...


Ma proprio per niente, ma non importa, tu la pensi così ed è legittimo.

Il fatto che abbia lavorato su me stessa per accettare che lui potesse avere ancora dei cedimenti...non so da dove lo tiri fuori, sinceramente 
Qui sono chiarissime e lampanti le condizioni che io ho posto, lo hanno capito benissimo anche i muri di casa mia!
Si lavora per stare bene con noi stessi, con o senza compagni di viaggio...


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi quello che doveva fare l'ha fatto. La palletta ringraziasse che troppo bene gli è andata
> 
> Primo, io ho chiesto chiaro e tondo a @_Diletta_ (che ha fatto clamorosamente la vaga) se sta offerta di andare a zoccole sia stata o meno raccolta. Perché per come la vedo io è solo uno strumento di umiliazione. Oltre al totale disconoscimento delle proprie responsabilità all'interno di un tradimento.
> Secondo poi, se il tradimento si riducesse al sesso, torneremo davvero alla ricetta del nonno Secondo cui le mignotte avevano una funzione sociale Ben precisa. Secondo me diletta, nel derubricare un tradimento con hai bisogno di una svuota palle, ha fatto un'operazione volta pure a salvare la sua, di sanità mentale.


No, non è stata raccolta finora...forse non è interessato o forse non si fida, forse è anche lui come voi che non ci credono.
Se ne parla ogni tanto, questo sì, per giocare fra di noi.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è stata raccolta finora...forse non è interessato o forse non si fida, forse è anche lui come voi che non ci credono.
> Se ne parla ogni tanto, questo sì, per giocare fra di noi.


Te l'avevo detto che avevi fatto la paraculata


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Novembre 2017)

Tanto per cambiare, l'ennesima dimostrazione che le sparate di Madama Boldrini sulla condizione femminile sono fatte per sentito dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, non è stata raccolta finora...forse non è interessato o forse non si fida, forse è anche lui come voi che non ci credono.
> Se ne parla ogni tanto, questo sì, per giocare fra di noi.


sai, in generale, solo un idiota lo direbbe apertamente. Se li hai messo sul tavolo come provocazione, non la comprendo.
 Per me, come sono io, non lo avrei mai fatto. Poi ognuno è a modo suo, certe cose neanche scherzando me le si tira fuori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma nei cervelli dei mariti non ci entrano le mogli, figurati i forumini. La percezione che noi abbiamo delle capoccia altrui è sempre limitata da quello che pensiamo di sapere.


ovvio, e allora su e  di cosa scriviamo? Supposizioni semplici supposizioni


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai, in generale,* solo un idiota lo direbbe apertamente.* Se li hai messo sul tavolo come provocazione, non la comprendo.
> Per me, come sono io, non lo avrei mai fatto. Poi ognuno è a modo suo, certe cose neanche scherzando me le si tira fuori.


Oppure chi, come me, non ne è infastidito (ci sarà qualcuno, no? Ovvio che c'è).
Comunque grazie per il complimento, sempre gradito :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oppure chi, come me, non ne è infastidito (ci sarà qualcuno, no? Ovvio che c'è).
> Comunque grazie per il complimento, sempre gradito :carneval:


Peccato che fino a qualche anno fa probabilmente l’idea che tuo marito andasse a teorie ti faceva schifo


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Peccato che fino a qualche anno fa probabilmente l’idea che tuo marito andasse a teorie ti faceva schifo


Non lo so perché non ci ho mai minimamente pensato, e se non lo so io figuriamoci se puoi saperlo o solo intuirlo tu!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oppure chi, come me, non ne è infastidito (ci sarà qualcuno, no? Ovvio che c'è).
> Comunque grazie per il complimento, sempre gradito :carneval:


non era rivolto a te:rotfl:, era rivolto a i traditori.
Mi sono espressa male.
Io non  sono infastidita, quando, non me ne frega più niente.(in generale di una persona).
Per te è lo stesso?


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non era rivolto a te:rotfl:, era rivolto a i traditori.
> Mi sono espressa male.
> Io non  sono infastidita, quando, non me ne frega più niente.(in generale di una persona).
> Per te è lo stesso?


Ah, ho capito! 
In genere è così, ma non in questo caso. Venne fuori durante uno dei nostri lunghissimi dialoghi avuti in mezzo alla natura con vista mare...e mai eravamo stati così in confidenza anche se il tutto era surreale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> In genere è così, ma non in questo caso. Venne fuori durante uno dei nostri lunghissimi dialoghi avuti in mezzo alla natura con vista mare...e mai eravamo stati così in confidenza anche se il tutto era surreale.


Idilliaco, ti sei fatta prendere dal sentimentalismo.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio, e allora su e  di cosa scriviamo? Supposizioni semplici supposizioni


 Supposizioni filtrate dal nostro sistema di valori...


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Supposizioni filtrate dal nostro sistema di valori...


Il nostro sistema di valori è stato costituito per un motivo . 
Quando ci si innamora si tende a considerare il rapporto come potenzialmente duraturo ...ti sei mai chiesto perché ? 
A volte si arriva ad uccidere per l’esclusività di un rapporto  ...e in questo il filtro del sistema di valori credo c’entri poco ...
Sai che apprezzo il tuo essere razionale e lucido, a volte però mi sembra tu non riesca a considerare i punti di vista non esclusivamente “cinici” e diversi dal tuo


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Il nostro sistema di valori è stato costituito per un motivo .
> Quando ci si innamora si tende a considerare il rapporto come potenzialmente duraturo ...ti sei mai chiesto perché ?
> A volte si arriva ad uccidere per l’esclusività di un rapporto  ...e in questo il filtro del sistema di valori credo c’entri poco ...
> Sai che apprezzo il tuo essere razionale e lucido, a volte però mi sembra tu non riesca a considerare i punti di vista non esclusivamente “cinici” e diversi dal tuo


Il nostro sistema di valori è stato costruito per finalità di controllo sociale. Motivo per cui oggi che stanno cambiando i meccanismi stessi del controllo sociale viviamo in tempi di relativismo etico come mai prima.
C'è sempre un momento in cui ti trovi schiacciato tra la vita come dovrebbe essere e la vita com'è. Io potrò pure essere cinico, ma l'operazione che faccio é limitarmi a prendere le misure a chi incontro, Ad esempio qui, sulla base di come hanno risolto quel momento.
Non si arriva ad uccidere per l'esclusività del rapporto. Casomai si è arrivati ad uccidere per il senso del possesso. Prova provata la hai nel fatto che traditori incalliti ammazzano la moglie. Possesso. Puro e semplice. Tra l'altro avvalorato proprio da un sistema di valori che esiste per dei motivi precisi (inclusa la sudditanza della femmina al maschio). Che devi fá? Sossoldi.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito!
> In genere è così, ma non in questo caso. Venne fuori durante uno dei nostri lunghissimi dialoghi avuti in mezzo alla natura con vista mare...e *mai eravamo stati così in confidenza* anche se il tutto era surreale.


Dice più il grassetto di te e di tuo marito di tutti i fiumi di inchiostro che potrai mai sputare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Il nostro sistema di valori è stato costituito per un motivo .
> Quando ci si innamora si tende a considerare il rapporto come potenzialmente duraturo ...ti sei mai chiesto perché ?
> A volte si arriva ad uccidere per l’esclusività di un rapporto  ...e in questo il filtro del sistema di valori credo c’entri poco ...
> Sai che apprezzo il tuo essere razionale e lucido, a volte però mi sembra tu non riesca a considerare i punti di vista non esclusivamente “cinici” e diversi dal tuo


Chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale.
Ognuno di noi basa la propria vita su alcuni punti fermi prevalentemente affettivi. Bisogna avere persone di cui potersi fidare. 
Ha voglia chi tradisce a dire che non ci sono parametri certi, ma lui/lei ce li ha, è ben sicuro/a di chi sta tradendo, sa dove va e cosa fa ed è su queste certezze che può raccontare balle.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il nostro sistema di valori è stato costruito per finalità di controllo sociale. Motivo per cui oggi che stanno cambiando i meccanismi stessi del controllo sociale viviamo in tempi di relativismo etico come mai prima.
> C'è sempre un momento in cui ti trovi schiacciato tra la vita come dovrebbe essere e la vita com'è. Io potrò pure essere cinico, ma l'operazione che faccio é limitarmi a prendere le misure a chi incontro, Ad esempio qui, sulla base di come hanno risolto quel momento.
> Non si arriva ad uccidere per l'esclusività del rapporto. Casomai si è arrivati ad uccidere per il senso del possesso. Prova provata la hai nel fatto che traditori incalliti ammazzano la moglie. Possesso. Puro e semplice. Tra l'altro avvalorato proprio da un sistema di valori che esiste per dei motivi precisi (inclusa la sudditanza della femmina al maschio). Che devi fá? Sossoldi.


Non tutti, sebbene la percentuale è in netta ascesa.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non tutti, sebbene la percentuale è in netta ascesa.


Si parla di trend. Se mi levi le brave persone cosa mangio io?


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale.
> Ognuno di noi basa la propria vita su alcuni punti fermi prevalentemente affettivi. Bisogna avere persone di cui potersi fidare.
> Ha voglia chi tradisce a dire che non ci sono parametri certi, ma lui/lei ce li ha, è ben sicuro/a di chi sta tradendo, sa dove va e cosa fa ed è su queste certezze che può raccontare balle.


Sì.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si parla di trend


:up:


----------



## Divì (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale.
> Ognuno di noi basa la propria vita su alcuni punti fermi prevalentemente affettivi. Bisogna avere persone di cui potersi fidare.
> Ha voglia chi tradisce a dire che non ci sono parametri certi, ma lui/lei ce li ha, è ben sicuro/a di chi sta tradendo, sa dove va e cosa fa ed è su queste certezze che può raccontare balle.


:quoto:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


Embé? La nostra intera vita si basa sulle asimmetrie informative. Le decisioni si prendono in base alle informazioni che si hanno. O a quelle che si crede di avere. Hai idea quanta parte della vita uno si gioca su quello che crede di sapere?
Se c'è una parte della tua vita che ritieni fondamentale, non la gestisci per 30 anni sulla base di un si detto davanti a un prete.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale.
> *Ognuno di noi basa la propria vita su alcuni punti fermi prevalentemente affettivi.* Bisogna avere persone di cui potersi fidare.
> Ha voglia chi tradisce a dire che non ci sono parametri certi, ma lui/lei ce li ha, è ben sicuro/a di chi sta tradendo, sa dove va e cosa fa ed è su queste certezze che può raccontare balle.


Una domanda se puoi rispondermi: partendo dalla tua affermazione evidenziata, tu che sei tornata single da tempo, su quali punti fermi affettivi hai spostato la tua vita?


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Embé? La nostra intera vita si basa sulle asimmetrie informative. Le decisioni si prendono in base alle informazioni che si hanno. O a quelle che si crede di avere. Hai idea quanta parte della vita uno si gioca su quello che crede di sapere?
> *Se c'è una parte della tua vita che ritieni fondamentale, non la gestisci per 30 anni sulla base di un si detto davanti a un prete*.


Credo che ognuno di noi gestisca le faccende della vita sulla base del proprio sentire.
Per esempio io non mi sono sposato davanti a un prete.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi gestisca le faccende della vita sulla base del proprio sentire.
> Per esempio io non mi sono sposato davanti a un prete.


E sto fantomatico _sentire_ da cosa è determinato? Le informazioni che hai e la tua capacità di analisi, al netto dei valori che ti hanno inoculato quando non avevi anticorpi sufficienti (tipo la fede insegnata ai ragazzini). Evitiamo di sacralizzare sto _sentire_ tipo fosse na cosa che pesa 21 grammi, messa lì da dio e immutabile nel tempo. Se hai un sentire da deficiente, che ti porta a star male e a far star male me, non è che devo dirti bravo. Devo dirti sveglia. O crepa 
se tu hai un sistema di valori che ti porta ad essere vittima del traditore, la domanda da farsi è:
ma non sarà che il traditore non è brutto e cattivo, sono io che sto credendo in quello a cui mi dicono di credere? Occhio che la risposta può essere tranquillamente no.
Però
se arrivi al no perchè i valori sono i tuoi, ci hai ragionato e fanno parte di te, ti rispetto.
Se al no non ci arrivi, ma ti ci aggrappi perchè ti hanno insegnato che certe cose non si fanno e gli altri sono tutti cattivi, ti vengo a mettere il sale sulle ferite e mi diverto a vedere come ti contorci. Hai le corna? Ci stai male? Chi se ne frega. Per me. Per me è la tua reazione alle corna che ti qualifica come buono o cattivo, non averle beccate.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E sto fantomatico _sentire_ da cosa è determinato? Le informazioni che hai e la tua capacità di analisi, al netto dei valori che ti hanno inoculato quando non avevi anticorpi sufficienti (tipo la fede insegnata ai ragazzini). Evitiamo di sacralizzare sto _sentire_ tipo fosse na cosa che pesa 21 grammi, messa lì da dio e immutabile nel tempo. Se hai un sentire da deficiente, che ti porta a star male e a far star male me, non è che devo dirti bravo. Devo dirti sveglia. O crepa
> se tu hai un sistema di valori che ti porta ad essere vittima del traditore, la domanda da farsi è:
> ma non sarà che il traditore non è brutto e cattivo, sono io che sto credendo in quello a cui mi dicono di credere? Occhio che la risposta può essere tranquillamente no.
> Però
> ...


Molto, troppo razionale.
E' un discorso sicuramente condivisibile a distanza di tempo, non nel breve IMHO.
Scriveva correttamente [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] che "chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale" ed è verissimo.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E sto fantomatico _sentire_ da cosa è determinato? Le informazioni che hai e la tua capacità di analisi, al netto dei valori che ti hanno inoculato quando non avevi anticorpi sufficienti (tipo la fede insegnata ai ragazzini). Evitiamo di sacralizzare sto _sentire_ tipo fosse na cosa che pesa 21 grammi, messa lì da dio e immutabile nel tempo. Se hai un sentire da deficiente, che ti porta a star male e a far star male me, non è che devo dirti bravo. Devo dirti sveglia. O crepa
> se tu hai un sistema di valori che ti porta ad essere vittima del traditore, la domanda da farsi è:
> ma non sarà che il traditore non è brutto e cattivo, sono io che sto credendo in quello a cui mi dicono di credere? Occhio che la risposta può essere tranquillamente no.
> Però
> ...


Beh, ognuno di noi ha comunque un "suo sentire", ma giustamente può anche non essere condivisibile o frutto di rispetto da parte di altri.
Diciamo che comunque anche questo potrebbe essere ininfluente: una persona deve camminare con le proprie gambe e usare la sua testa, ovviamente con i limiti che esse possono avere. E avere una meta che coincida col maggior benessere raggiungibile. 
Sul fatto che sia più semplice o frequente essere conformisti, ti posso dare anche ragione. Più che altro è difficile uscire dagli schemi, anche quando si crede di aver fatto una scelta che prevede la massima libertà.
E' un esercizio quotidiano ragionare per arrivare a una maggiore consapevolezza. Io di solito distruggo e ricostruisco, smonto e rimonto per comprendere i meccanismi. Insidiare gli assoluti o ritenuti tali è un'attività  stimolante.
Poi oltre a tutto questo, ci sono anche le emozioni e i sentimenti, non dimentichiamolo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Molto, troppo razionale.
> E' un discorso sicuramente condivisibile a distanza di tempo, non nel breve IMHO.
> Scriveva correttamente @_Brunetta_ che "chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale" ed è verissimo.


si, ovvio, pure Brunetta segna l'ora giusta due volte al giorno. Ma la domanda è cosa genera il disorientamento? Secondo me è la struttura preesistente che deve essere razionale, anche per gestire i sentimenti. Sennò dopo il disorientamento iniziale cominci a raccontarti stronzate e strutturi i mostri.


danny ha detto:


> Beh, ognuno di noi ha comunque un "suo sentire", ma giustamente può anche non essere condivisibile o frutto di rispetto da parte di altri.


No Danny, smitizziamo. Ognuno di noi ha comunque un "suo sentire" che può essere _sbagliato_. _giusto _oppure _sbagliato_. E' _sbagliato _nel momento in cui si "sente" per sentito dire, si filtrano le esperienze attraverso un sistema di valori di cui non ci siamo riappropriati attraverso la sua destrutturazione e ricostruzione. Se sei un pollo in batteria nasci per essere mangiato. Il pollo su mille che scappa dalla gabbia nella foresta lo rispetto. Pure se finisce in bocca alla volpe. Almeno se l'è giocata.
La fedeltà presupposta perché-ce-la-siamo-promessa-pure-se-ormai-sono-diventato-l'uomo-conchetta-da-divano-e-preferisco-la-partita-ad-uscire-con-te è il classico esempio di questa mentalità. Poi lagnati...


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No Danny, smitizziamo. Ognuno di noi ha comunque un "suo sentire" che può essere _sbagliato_. _giusto _oppure _sbagliato_. E' _sbagliato _nel momento in cui si "sente" per sentito dire, si filtrano le esperienze attraverso un sistema di valori di cui non ci siamo riappropriati attraverso la sua destrutturazione e ricostruzione. Se sei un pollo in batteria nasci per essere mangiato. Il pollo su mille che scappa dalla gabbia nella foresta lo rispetto. Pure se finisce in bocca alla volpe. Almeno se l'è giocata.
> *La fedeltà presupposta perché-ce-la-siamo-promessa-pure-se-ormai-sono-diventato-l'uomo-conchetta-da-divano-e-preferisco-la-partita-ad-uscire-con-te è il classico esempio di questa mentalità. Poi lagnati.*..


Fedeltà per ignavia, insomma.
Se invece uno ci crede perché ritiene la fiducia obbligatoria per vivere in due e essere genitori "al meglio" (non perfetti, beninteso)?


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si, ovvio, pure Brunetta segna l'ora giusta due volte al giorno. Ma la domanda è cosa genera il disorientamento? Secondo me è la struttura preesistente che deve essere razionale, anche per gestire i sentimenti. Sennò dopo il disorientamento iniziale cominci a raccontarti stronzate e strutturi i mostri.


Ovvio mica tanto a leggere quello che avevi scritto...
D'accordo sul resto, ma la 'struttura' nell'immediato traballa un pò a tutti, e hai voglia a sostenere che deve essere 'razionale' quando deve/dovrebbe tenere sotto controllo qualcosa che sfugge alla razionalità...
Detto questo, con la capacità di autocritica che mi riconosco )) posso serenamente affermare di aver gestito molto molto male il mio post tradimento, e questo sicuramente ANCHE per un deficit di 'struttura' ma non solo.
Perchè la struttura in quei casi non è che traballa perchè sei strutturato male e quello che a te t'investe a un altro gli fa il solletico (more or less).
No.
Almeno, non solo.
Dipende PARECCHIO anche dal 'contraltare' e da come gestisce l'affare in quel momento.
Perchè se chi ti ha tradito il post tradimento lo gestisce a cazzo di cane è abbastanza normale che la 'struttura' non regga.
E non mi venire a dire che uno ben strutturato reagisce bene comunque.
Ciò detto, ho IMPARATO.
E so - se dovesse accadere di nuovo - cosa non s'ha da fare, indipendentemente dalle mosse e dalle merdate di chi ti è di fronte.
Che poi, sostanzialmente, consiste nel fare le valigie e andarsene.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo, io su una cosa non concordo.
Che il non rispetto della fedeltà trovi sempre origine dal partner tradito.
Per il mio sentire :carneval:e per quello che ha mosso mia moglie, io ritengo che il tradimento abbia spesso origine dal forte desiderio passionale verso una persona nuova, che smuove e dissoda emozioni che si erano archiviate da tempo.
E' inevitabile che con gli anni qualsiasi coppia si muova su un terreno conosciuto e rassicurante, ma privo di emozioni forti. Cosa che invece puoi provare con una persona nuova.
Se prendo la mano di mia moglie camminando per strada io provo una certa sensazione piacevole.
Ma se mi capita di tenerla a un'altra donna è tutta un'altra cosa, decisamente più intensa, ma non perché una persona sia meglio dell'altra, ma perché la situazione è profondamente diversa.
E questo è solo un esempio di un gesto minimo, di lieve entità.
Se io voglio emozioni intense o anche solo una conferma alle mie potenzialità seduttive non le posso trovare con una moglie, ma devo necessariamente avere un'amante.
Dopodiché se il coniuge "mi aiuta" nel trovare motivazioni nell'abbandonarmi tra le braccia di un'altra persona, comportandosi da ameba sul divano di casa, tanto di guadagnato, mi renderà le cose più facili nel gestire sensi di colpa e cose così. Ma il soggetto che agisce sono e resto sempre io, mica l'ameba.
E se io, pur essendo fortemente attratto da un'altra donna che mi corrisponde, vi rinuncio in virtù del fatto che ho una moglie che si prende gran cura di me, di sicuro diminuisco solo il fattore di rischio che comporta una relazione extra, ma sono ugualmente "uscito" dalla coppia in qualche modo, negando qualcosa che invece resta vivo in me.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Arcistufo, io su una cosa non concordo.
> Che il non rispetto della fedeltà trovi sempre origine dal partner tradito.
> Per il mio sentire :carneval:e per quello che ha mosso mia moglie, io ritengo che il tradimento abbia spesso origine dal forte desiderio passionale verso una persona nuova, che smuove e dissoda emozioni che si erano archiviate da tempo.
> E' inevitabile che con gli anni qualsiasi coppia si muova su un terreno conosciuto e rassicurante, ma privo di emozioni forti. Cosa che invece puoi provare con una persona nuova.
> ...


----------



## insane (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Molto, troppo razionale.
> E' un discorso sicuramente condivisibile a distanza di tempo, non nel breve IMHO.
> Scriveva correttamente @_Brunetta_ che "chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale" ed è verissimo.


Per me e' un discorso di scala di valori. Mi pare abbastanza evidente che per il paperotto in cima ci sia lo status sociale, derivante dal lavoro e dalla facciata di avere una buona famiglia, un lavoro, figli, possibilmente maschi, che porteranno avanti il suo DNA alpha.

A lui mettere le corna o riceverle non gliene puo' frega' de meno, l'importante e' che si mantenga la facciata di successo. Chissa', magari anche la moglie, diventata a detta sua mamma orsa, quando lui e' in giro ad arringare ritorna una panterona milf e si cerca qualche toyboy.

E lui ha deciso di reagire cosi', ben per lui. Alla fine dei conti, come ha detto Palahniuk:

“On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.” 

Quindi starsi a piangere troppo addosso per aver ricevuto le corna non ha particolarmente senso; meglio rifasare la propria scala, diventare pezzi di merda, e godersi il resto della vita.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> “On a long enough time line, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero.”
> 
> Quindi starsi a piangere troppo addosso per aver ricevuto le corna non ha particolarmente senso; meglio rifasare la propria scala, diventare pezzi di merda, e godersi il resto della vita.


Uno dei comportamenti che ho notato è che se ai lati della strada qualcuno inizia a buttare la pattumiera, ben presto quel posto diverrà una discarica perché altri accumuleranno lì i loro rifiuti.
Al contempo, un'altra parte della popolazione reagirà scandalizzata per l'abbruttimento ambientale conseguente e pretenderà che "qualcun altro" pulisca.
Il fatto che ci sia una parte della popolazione che invoca la pulizia è del tutto inutile perché la discarica non se ne va da sola.
Alla fine non è possibile cogliere differenza tra chi sporca e chi non lo fa.


----------



## insane (15 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uno dei comportamenti che ho notato è che se ai lati della strada qualcuno inizia a buttare la pattumiera, ben presto quel posto diverrà una discarica


Eh, lo hanno notato in tanti :carneval:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Eh, lo hanno notato in tanti :carneval:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_windows_theory


Il degrado del quartiere dove abitavo ha subito lo stessa dinamica.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uno dei comportamenti che ho notato è che se ai lati della strada qualcuno inizia a buttare la pattumiera, ben presto quel posto diverrà una discarica perché altri accumuleranno lì i loro rifiuti.
> Al contempo, un'altra parte della popolazione reagirà scandalizzata per l'abbruttimento ambientale conseguente e pretenderà che "qualcun altro" pulisca.
> Il fatto che ci sia una parte della popolazione che invoca la pulizia è del tutto inutile perché la discarica non se ne va da sola.
> Alla fine non è possibile cogliere differenza tra chi sporca e chi non lo fa.


Bella metafora , mi piace molto...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fedeltà per ignavia, insomma.
> Se invece uno ci crede perché ritiene la fiducia obbligatoria per vivere in due e essere genitori "al meglio" (non perfetti, beninteso)?


Se ci credono in due che problema c'è? Per me pure la coppia dove il marito mena alla moglie ma alla moglie sta bene va regolata tra moglie e marito. Sono rapporti interni.
Altro discorso è quando la coperta del "non si fa" ti lascia col culo al freddo. E cominci a chiederti come mai. E devi scegliere se dire.
cazzo è colpa mia/tua/sua perchè nel caso specifico si è sbagliato questo e quello
OPPURE
inizi a dire che tu sei il tradito quindi hai automaticamente ragione perchè...
perchè l'errore sta nel pensare di avere _automaticamente _ragione in quanto traditi
il dolore non ti dà ragione. fa solo male.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ovvio mica tanto a leggere quello che avevi scritto...
> D'accordo sul resto, ma la 'struttura' nell'immediato traballa un pò a tutti, e hai voglia a sostenere che deve essere 'razionale' quando deve/dovrebbe tenere sotto controllo qualcosa che sfugge alla razionalità...
> Detto questo, con la capacità di autocritica che mi riconosco )) posso serenamente affermare di aver gestito molto molto male il mio post tradimento, e questo sicuramente ANCHE per un deficit di 'struttura' ma non solo.
> Perchè la struttura in quei casi non è che traballa perchè sei strutturato male e quello che a te t'investe a un altro gli fa il solletico (more or less).
> ...


La struttura traballa tanto più sei uno che la struttura se l'é lasciata mettere addosso invece di costruirsela da solo.
Tanto più sei un debole tanto più lo sei perché spari cartucce inadatte al tuo calibro. Tutto qua.


----------



## zanna (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ci credono in due che problema c'è? Per me pure la coppia dove il marito mena alla moglie ma alla moglie sta bene va regolata tra moglie e marito. Sono rapporti interni.
> Altro discorso è quando la coperta del "non si fa" ti lascia col culo al freddo. E cominci a chiederti come mai. E devi scegliere se dire.
> cazzo è colpa mia/tua/sua perchè nel caso specifico si è sbagliato questo e quello
> OPPURE
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> La struttura traballa tanto più sei uno che la struttura se l'é lasciata mettere addosso invece di costruirsela da solo.
> Tanto più sei un debole tanto più lo sei perché spari cartucce inadatte al tuo calibro. Tutto qua.


Se da uno lato la sua Hybris risulta affascinante dall'altro fa montare la carogna ... mistero!


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Se da uno lato la sua Hybris risulta affascinante dall'altro fa montare la carogna ... mistero!


e perchè? Se hai un lupo nell'avatar e vuoi passare da pecora mi insospettisci...


----------



## zanna (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e perchè? Se hai un lupo nell'avatar e vuoi passare da pecora mi insospettisci...


... giusto dal'altra parte può un'astuta volpe avere come avatar un tenero anatroccolo pure sub


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> ... giusto dal'altra parte può un'astuta volpe avere come avatar un tenero anatroccolo pure sub


Il mio modello dialettico non ha nulla di astuto. Io uso la forza pura, che dialetticamente prende il nome di coerenza internaal ragionamento. Pensavo si capisse chiaramente. Cerco lo scontro, non di rivoltare le frittate.


----------



## zanna (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il mio modello dialettico non ha nulla di astuto. Io uso la forza pura, che dialetticamente prende il nome di coerenza internaal ragionamento. Pensavo si capisse chiaramente. Cerco lo scontro, non di rivoltare le frittate.


mah può esse ... ma vedi gli è che dai l'impressione di usare la stessa  forza pura (o coerenza interna al ragionamento che dir si voglia) sia in  giudizio sia nella pubblica via. Orbene se il tuo eloquio unito ad una  certa dose di praticità non comune fanno si che le tue modalità di  approccio possano risultare intriganti, la mancata mitigazione  dell'indole garibaldina (in te smaccatamente evidente) può risultare  alla lunga tediosa. Non perchè non si abbia ragione su buona parte delle  argomentazioni trattate ma è il modo di porle che porta l'interlocutore  ad allontanarsi ed evitare lo scontro che quando dialettico e  funzionale ad argomenti che noi si conosce per essere stati, spero per te, da opposti lati della barricata sarebbero interessanti da indagare. Alla fine dici di cercare lo scontro ma così facendo lo eviti atteggiandoti come depositario della verità vera ... che come mi insegni non esiste.
Da lei poi non mi sarei aspettato  la frittata ... forse tortelli o al massimo friarielli


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La struttura traballa tanto più sei uno che la struttura se l'é lasciata mettere addosso invece di costruirsela da solo.
> Tanto più sei un debole tanto più lo sei perché spari cartucce inadatte al tuo calibro. Tutto qua.


Arci io ti voglio bene ma 'sta risposta non significa niente...


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me e' un discorso di scala di valori. Mi pare abbastanza evidente che per il paperotto in cima ci sia lo status sociale, derivante dal lavoro e dalla facciata di avere una buona famiglia, un lavoro, figli, possibilmente maschi, che porteranno avanti il suo DNA alpha.
> 
> A lui mettere le corna o riceverle non gliene puo' frega' de meno, l'importante e' che si mantenga la facciata di successo. Chissa', magari anche la moglie, diventata a detta sua mamma orsa, quando lui e' in giro ad arringare ritorna una panterona milf e si cerca qualche toyboy.


Non lo so.
A me il paperotto spesso intriga, altrettanto spesso lo trovo un pò troppo cerebrale e certe sue digressioni rivelano l'intento - latente per un verso e contraddittorio per un altro - di dover giustificare in ogni modo un libertinismo che, per come è esibito, non ha alcun motivo d'essere 'giustificato'.
Vedi l'insistenza con la quale si sente legittimato a trombarsi la moglie d'uno che suppone essere pantofolaio.




insane ha detto:


> Quindi starsi a piangere troppo addosso per aver ricevuto le corna non ha particolarmente senso; meglio rifasare la propria scala, diventare pezzi di merda, e godersi il resto della vita.


Non ho capìto se ti riferisci a lui o se ne fai paradigma di vita para todos...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> mah può esse ... ma vedi gli è che dai l'impressione di usare la stessa  forza pura (o coerenza interna al ragionamento che dir si voglia) sia in  giudizio sia nella pubblica via. Orbene se il tuo eloquio unito ad una  certa dose di praticità non comune fanno si che le tue modalità di  approccio possano risultare intriganti, la mancata mitigazione  dell'indole garibaldina (in te smaccatamente evidente) può risultare  alla lunga tediosa. Non perchè non si abbia ragione su buona parte delle  argomentazioni trattate ma è il modo di porle che porta l'interlocutore  ad allontanarsi ed evitare lo scontro che quando dialettico e  funzionale ad argomenti che noi si conosce per essere stati, spero per te, da opposti lati della barricata sarebbero interessanti da indagare. Alla fine dici di cercare lo scontro ma così facendo lo eviti atteggiandoti come depositario della verità vera ... che come mi insegni non esiste.
> Da lei poi non mi sarei aspettato  la frittata ... forse tortelli o al massimo friarielli


Ma per quale Accidenti di motivo dovrei mitigare la mia indole? Anche qui che sono anonimo? Qui non si tratta di atteggiarsi a depositario della verità vera. Prova provata ne é il fatto che i confronti li accetto tranquillamente con tutti.
Però, Probabilmente perché gli avvocati vengono addestrati a filtrare i casi della vita che gli vengono tarati davanti, Quando becco qualcuno che si fa forte di convinzioni errate lo stoppo sul nascere perché la sua esperienza di vita molto semplicemente non arricchisce me in nulla.
Il tempo che abbiamo da vivere è limitato. Non si può investire su tutti.
Se mi arriva davanti il centunesimo cornuto frustrato rompicoglioni che deve essere accolto in virtù del fatto che sta male sai che cazzo me ne frega. Se arriva gente interessante con storie interessanti e idee interessanti ci mancherebbe.
Io sto qua perché sono essenzialmente un parassita. Dalle vite degli altri raccatto spunti interessanti per gestire la mia. Solo che gli spunti me li prendo, mica mi faccio imboccare con le loro verità autocertificate.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Per me e' un discorso di scala di valori. Mi pare abbastanza evidente che per il paperotto in cima ci sia lo status sociale, derivante dal lavoro e dalla facciata di avere una buona famiglia, un lavoro, figli, possibilmente maschi, che porteranno avanti il suo DNA alpha.
> 
> A lui mettere le corna o riceverle non gliene puo' frega' de meno, l'importante e' che si mantenga la facciata di successo. Chissa', magari anche la moglie, diventata a detta sua mamma orsa, quando lui e' in giro ad arringare ritorna una panterona milf e si cerca qualche toyboy.
> 
> ...


Per me è evidente che non ci hai capito un cazzo. Ma va benissimo. Sei comunque molto utile come esempio. Prendi una persona un sistema di valori rigido, e cercherà a tutti i costi di incasellare in quel sistema di valori rigido tutto quello che gli si para davanti.
Ovviamente un po' limitante, ma ammetto che sia comodo.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Quindi starsi a piangere troppo addosso per aver ricevuto le corna non ha particolarmente senso; meglio rifasare la propria scala, diventare pezzi di merda, e godersi il resto della vita.


Lo vedi che non riesci a vedere manco a 3 cm dal naso? Non devi diventare un pezzo di merda necessariamente. Non se i panni del pezzo di merda ti stanno stretti. Devi diventare quello che serve per goderti la vita senza stare tutta la vita a frignare appresso al mondo ingiusto che ti ha appesantito la fronte.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> A me il paperotto spesso intriga, altrettanto spesso lo trovo un pò troppo cerebrale e certe sue digressioni rivelano l'intento - latente per un verso e contraddittorio per un altro - di dover giustificare in ogni modo un libertinismo che, per come è esibito, non ha alcun motivo d'essere 'giustificato'.
> Vedi l'insistenza con la quale si sente legittimato a trombarsi la moglie d'uno che suppone essere pantofolaio.
> 
> ...


Io non giustifico. Io spiego. Mica faccio proseliti :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche qui che sono anonimo?


L'anonimato crea mostri.


----------



## zanna (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Ma per quale Accidenti di motivo dovrei mitigare la mia indole?* Anche qui che sono anonimo? Qui non si tratta di atteggiarsi a depositario della verità vera. Prova provata ne é il fatto che i confronti li accetto tranquillamente con tutti.
> Però, Probabilmente perché gli avvocati vengono addestrati a filtrare i casi della vita che gli vengono tarati davanti, *Quando becco qualcuno che si fa forte di convinzioni errate lo stoppo sul nascere perché la sua esperienza di vita molto semplicemente non arricchisce me in nulla.*
> Il tempo che abbiamo da vivere è limitato. Non si può investire su tutti.
> *Se mi arriva davanti il centunesimo cornuto* frustrato rompicoglioni che deve essere accolto in virtù del fatto che sta male sai che cazzo me ne frega. *Se arriva gente interessante con storie interessanti e idee interessanti ci mancherebbe.*
> *Io sto qua perché sono essenzialmente un parassita*. Dalle vite degli altri raccatto spunti interessanti per gestire la mia. Solo che gli spunti me li prendo, mica mi faccio imboccare con le loro verità autocertificate.


1. Perchè avresti probabilmente più possibilità di confronto;
2. Male per lui peggio per te che non metti legna in cascina;
3. Ascoltalo che tanto i cornuti sono quelli con i quali porti legna in cascina e sono meno prevedibili degli altri;
4. Comodo per tutti mica solo per te;
5. Come tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'anonimato crea mostri.


 O più semplicemente li libera


----------



## zanna (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'anonimato crea mostri.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> O più semplicemente li libera


O anche meglio li svela


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Una domanda se puoi rispondermi: partendo dalla tua affermazione evidenziata, tu che sei tornata single da tempo, su quali punti fermi affettivi hai spostato la tua vita?


Me stessa, i figli. 
Poi ci sono persone a cui voglio bene.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Molto, troppo razionale.
> E' un discorso sicuramente condivisibile a distanza di tempo, non nel breve IMHO.
> Scriveva correttamente @_Brunetta_ che "chi viene tradito si trova in una situazione di disorientamento totale" ed è verissimo.


Sindrome da shock post traumatico.
Come dopo un disastro naturale. Sei senza casa.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sindrome da shock post traumatico.
> Come dopo un disastro naturale. Sei senza casa.


Vaglielo a spiegare...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vaglielo a spiegare...


Ci sono cose che vanno vissute.
Ad esempio “I giorni dell’abbandono” sembra eccessivo. Poi se si vive lo sembra molto molto meno.
Pensavo giusto oggi che ci sono situazioni che non riusciamo a capire. Era questo che intendevano i nostri vecchi quando dicevano che “Vi ci vorrebbe un po’ di guerra” per dirci che non avevamo il senso delle proporzioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che vanno vissute.
> Ad esempio “I giorni dell’abbandono” sembra eccessivo. Poi se si vive lo sembra molto molto meno.
> Pensavo giusto oggi che ci sono situazioni che non riusciamo a capire. Era questo che intendevano i nostri vecchi quando dicevano che “Vi ci vorrebbe un po’ di guerra” per dirci che non avevamo il senso delle proporzioni.


Verissimo.
Io credo che la differenza la si veda viceversa sul lungo, cioè : se dopo tot anni uno/a sta ancora 'sotto' per una storia di corna allora davvero ha una struttura fragile o, per ricollegarmi al tuo esempio, che gli ci vorrebbe un pò di guerra per dare alle cose il giusto peso...


----------



## stany (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh capirai!
> Salvare la faccia nel paesino. Andare a fare la passeggiata in piazza e la messa dal parroco che le ha detto che deve perdonare, salutare lo psicologo, l’avvocato (che le hanno detto la stessa cosa. Si vede che hanno lo stesso stile di vita) e magari andare a cena con l’avvocato e la moglie e ridacchiare tra donne delle debolezze maschili.
> Un film un po’ datato.
> Vomitevole.
> Però non ci si rimette la bella casa, il giardino curato, lo status sociale.


Eh...eh...eh.... l'onore è salvo!


----------



## stany (15 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Noo Ginevra! Non ho accettato nessun vizietto e sai perché?
> Perché si parte dal presupposto che lui non ce l'ha. Abbiamo avuto una crisi anni fa e un cedimento da parte sua. Eventi che possono succedere in un matrimonio.
> Se fosse come pensi tu e lo scoprissi: quella è la porta, tanti saluti e addio per sempre!
> Io gli ho solo suggerito quello che dovrebbe fare in caso gli tornasse la smania in assenza di problemi di coppia, potrebbe succedere, ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla. Solo in quel caso, e, ripeto, l'ho fatto perché non ha nessun costo per me, non so perché ma è così, probabilmente non sono normale.


Scusa caro, esci anche stasera ? Vai a calcetto?
No amore, vado a puttane. Ah, allora ricordati i soldi, sono sulla sound bar della tele; buon divertimento amò


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Io credo che la differenza la si veda viceversa sul lungo, cioè : se dopo tot anni uno/a sta ancora 'sotto' per una storia di corna allora davvero ha una struttura fragile o, per ricollegarmi al tuo esempio, che gli ci vorrebbe un pò di guerra per dare alle cose il giusto peso...


Certamente ognuno deve trovare il modo nel dopoguerra per ricostruire.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Scusa caro, esci anche stasera ? Vai a calcetto?
> No amore, vado a puttane. Ah, allora ricordati i soldi, sono sulla sound bar della tele; buon divertimento amò


È la stessa assurdità della coppia aperta.
Tu trovi chi ti piace, io no. Aperta de che?


----------



## stany (15 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quelle che sono sabbie mobili per te, non lo sono per lei. Certo non deve essere bello, ma credo davvero che siano arrivati  (lei per prima) a un punto in cui determinati sentimenti non esistono più. E lei ha scelto di fregarsene, mantenere cio' che  (di materiale soprattutto) ha. Da quel che mi pare di capire la vita in casa scorre, per il resto, almeno in una situazione di non belligeranza, e nessuno dei due ha intenzione di cambiare vita.Questo perché evidentemente la vita che hanno e'  "vivibile" per entrambi. Potrà sembrare strano, però in effetti c'è chi sta peggio. Non è consolatorio eh, si tratta solo di stabilire quanto meglio potrebbe stare a vivere per conto proprio.Fossi in lei farei in modo di fare la mia vita il meglio possibile trovandomi occasioni di soddisfazione personale. Se avesse trent'anni, un lavoro etc. etc. capirei senz'altro meno la sua scelta.


Un gigolò, ogni tanto. Certo che le spese per gli svaghi diventerebbero veramente pesanti!


----------



## stany (15 Novembre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno la critica per questo, se effettivamente fosse questo. Il problema sono le torie che si è creata sul ruolo degli uomini e delle donne. Quanto allo stare bene adattando un rapporto, attenzione, ci sono donne che riescono a farlo anche con un occhio pesto. L' equilibrio non è di per sè sinonimo di giustezza.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la stessa assurdità della coppia aperta.
> Tu trovi chi ti piace, io no. Aperta de che?


Infatti nessuno te la impone.
Ma un minimo di apertura mentale dovrebbe consigliare di evitare di definirla un'assurdità.
C'è chi ha trovato lì la sua dimensione e - se non altro - gioca a carte scoperte col partner.
Non mi sembra poco.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno te la impone.
> Ma un minimo di apertura mentale dovrebbe consigliare di evitare di definirla un'assurdità.
> C'è chi ha trovato lì la sua dimensione e - se non altro - gioca a carte scoperte col partner.
> Non mi sembra poco.


È una assurdità perché non può esserci parità, a meno che per entrambi “basta che respiri”.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una assurdità perché non può esserci parità, a meno che per entrambi “basta che respiri”.


Chi ti dice che non ci sia parità se è accettato da entrambe le parti ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che non ci sia parità se è accettato da entrambe le parti ?


Perché è impossibile o, mi correggo, altamente improbabile  che entrambi trovino contemporaneamente.
Poi se l’idea è scopare e basta allora va bene raccattare ovunque e può funzionare.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è impossibile che entrambi trovino contemporaneamente.
> Poi se l’idea è scopare e basta allora va bene raccattare ovunque e può funzionare.


Il presupposto di base non è certo la contemporaneità ma l'accettazione di qualcosa che è finito.
Però ci possono essere mille motivi (figli, soldi) per continuare a condividere lo stesso tetto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il presupposto di base non è certo la contemporaneità ma l'accettazione di qualcosa che è finito.
> Però ci possono essere mille motivi (figli, soldi) per continuare a condividere lo stesso tetto.


Ma quella che descrivi tu non è coppia aperta, ma “restiamo in casa e poi ognuno fa come cazzo gli pare”.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quella che descrivi tu non è coppia aperta, ma “restiamo in casa e poi ognuno fa come cazzo gli pare”.


La coppia aperta di base ESCLUDE la monogamia.
Può ovviamente assumere modulazioni differenti ma l'unico presupposto comune è quello.


----------



## Lostris (15 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La coppia aperta di base ESCLUDE la monogamia.
> Può ovviamente assumere modulazioni differenti ma l'unico presupposto comune è quello.


La coppia aperta presuppone l'esistenza di una coppia.

Non basta convivere sotto lo stesso tetto e avere dei figli per essere tali.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> O anche meglio li svela


Mah. Convinti voi. Sta cosa dello sgamo mi pare tanto na fregnaccia


----------



## insane (15 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo vedi che non riesci a vedere manco a 3 cm dal naso? Non devi diventare un pezzo di merda necessariamente. Non se i panni del pezzo di merda ti stanno stretti.


Si buana, solo tu sei il depositario della verita'

Mavafancu' dai, torna nel tuo studio a fare del male al paese dai, raus, sei peggio di una cimice asiatica



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Devi diventare quello che serve per goderti la vita senza stare tutta la  vita a frignare appresso al mondo ingiusto che ti ha appesantito la  fronte.


Madonna ma quanto sei minus habens, non frigno io, la vita adesso me la godo.


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> La coppia aperta presuppone l'esistenza di una coppia.
> 
> Non basta convivere sotto lo stesso tetto e avere dei figli per essere tali.


Anche ma non sempre.
L'elemento poligamico è quello che la differenzia da una coppia 'regolare'.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Si buana, solo tu sei il depositario della verita'
> 
> Mavafancu' dai, torna nel tuo studio a fare del male al paese dai, raus, sei peggio di una cimice asiatica
> 
> ...


Oh. Sei righe di parole a casaccio e non hai detto un cazzo. Le nuove frontiere dell' analfabetismo funzionale. Quasi mi manca oscuro.


----------



## insane (16 Novembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Sei righe di parole a casaccio e non hai detto un cazzo. Le nuove frontiere dell' analfabetismo funzionale. Quasi mi manca oscuro.


*pat* *pat*


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Novembre 2017)

insane ha detto:


> *pat* *pat*


Ho detto quasi.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me stessa, i figli.
> Poi ci sono persone a cui voglio bene.


Quel 'me stessa' mi piace molto


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quel 'me stessa' mi piace molto


In tutti i “sensi”.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In tutti i “sensi”.


...ed ovviamente non l'ho capita!


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ed ovviamente non l'ho capita!


 neanch'io


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> neanch'io


Autonoma?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> In tutti i “sensi”.


troppo difficile per una donna :sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Autonoma?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> troppo difficile per una donna :sonar:


forse perchè per noi trovare un'alternativa non è così difficile


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse perchè per noi trovare un'alternativa non è così difficile


concordo :carneval:
però anche


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse perchè per noi trovare un'alternativa non è così difficile


Fate le difficili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Fate le difficili.


ma......se lo vogliamo


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> concordo :carneval:
> però anche


anche cosa? oggi sono astratta


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche cosa? oggi sono astratta


o distratta 
anche  perché per noi trovare un'alternativa è difficile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> o distratta
> anche  perché per noi trovare un'alternativa è difficile.


 :rotfl::rotfl:dovevi nascere donna


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:dovevi nascere donna


Lascialo perdere è un “terrone” che pensa sempre a na’ cosa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:dovevi nascere donna


Mai! 
A me piace essere uomo


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mai!
> A me piace essere uomo


Dai che se nascevi donna saresti stato un troione della madonna. Dovevi installare un radiatore per rinfrescarla.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai che se nascevi donna saresti stato un troione della madonna. Dovevi installare un radiatore per rinfrescarla.&#55357;&#56834;


:rotfl:
senti chi parla :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (16 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una assurdità perché non può esserci parità, a meno che per entrambi “basta che respiri”.


Ma la parità non può esistere, caso mai pari opportunità,
non credo che nella coppia aperta si stia a fare il conteggio tante io quante te ne fai tu... capiterà che il più "esigente" dei due passerà più tempo prima di trovare...
Poi che non sia da tutti è un altro discorso, per me non è possibile infatti, ma in questo so che gioca molto la mia indipendenza economica.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Novembre 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma la parità non può esistere, caso mai pari opportunità,
> non credo che nella coppia aperta si stia a fare il conteggio tante io quante te ne fai tu... capiterà che il più "esigente" dei due passerà più tempo prima di trovare...
> Poi che non sia da tutti è un altro discorso, per me non è possibile infatti, ma in questo so che gioca molto la mia indipendenza economica.


Cioè ?


----------



## stany (16 Novembre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> mah può esse ... ma vedi gli è che dai l'impressione di usare la stessa  forza pura (o coerenza interna al ragionamento che dir si voglia) sia in  giudizio sia nella pubblica via. Orbene se il tuo eloquio unito ad una  certa dose di praticità non comune fanno si che le tue modalità di  approccio possano risultare intriganti, la mancata mitigazione  dell'indole garibaldina (in te smaccatamente evidente) può risultare  alla lunga tediosa. Non perchè non si abbia ragione su buona parte delle  argomentazioni trattate ma è il modo di porle che porta l'interlocutore  ad allontanarsi ed evitare lo scontro che quando dialettico e  funzionale ad argomenti che noi si conosce per essere stati, spero per te, da opposti lati della barricata sarebbero interessanti da indagare. Alla fine dici di cercare lo scontro ma così facendo lo eviti atteggiandoti come depositario della verità vera ... che come mi insegni non esiste.
> Da lei poi non mi sarei aspettato  la frittata ... forse tortelli o al massimo friarielli


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quel 'me stessa' mi piace molto





Blaise53 ha detto:


> In tutti i “sensi”.





Diletta ha detto:


> ...ed ovviamente non l'ho capita!





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> neanch'io


Dice che non scopo.
Ma lui che ne sa?


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dice che non scopo.
> Ma lui che ne sa?


È l’ultimo dei tuoi pensieri.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Ma è normale che da tapatalk (vediamo se ho scritto bene), mi compaia la bimba de "l'esorcista" come anteprima di questa discussione?
Porca topa...[emoji24]


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No, non mi ha tradito con lei perché è giovane...ma mi tradisce da sempre solo con chi ha un fisico da urlo... e col passare degli anni o la trovi giovane o la trovi poco da urlo ...
> Banale, più di quanto sembri
> Poi, chiaro... ci stava bene , ma quella è stata la conseguenza


Questo tassello lo riporto qui. Proprio perché, dopo averti invitato a scindere i problemi di lui dalla tua ricerca di equilibrio e serenità, mi sento di dover rettificare quanto detto. Anzi, non tanto rettificare perché il tuo scopo è sempre quello, ma di aggiungere qualcosa.

Tu hai scoperto un aspetto di lui a te totalmente sconosciuto. Posso immaginare che la cosa ti sia giunta come un meteorite sulla testa, qualcosa che ha rimescolato le carte della tua vita e che lo ha fatto in modo determinante perché certe tendenze sono troppo preponderanti quando si tratta di comprendere le persone. Di conseguenza può risultare molto difficile epurare la tua esistenza da simili considerazioni.

E' vero che non devi più arrovellarti sui tuoi pensieri. Non solo perché ceri fatti siano tanto espliciti quanto banali, ma anche perché su certe basi la fiducia, in senso lato, non la recupererai mai. Anche quando lui dovesse modificare il suo modus vivendi, passando dalla imperdonabile e sfacciata menzogna al compromesso, tu dovrai convivere con la realtà dei fatti. Pertanto la sfiducia che provi non è un elemento da lobotomizzare, ma qualcosa da acquisire e che ti renderà più scaltrita, e purtroppo un po' cinica. Per quanto difficile, questo è un ambito accessibile anche a chi, come te, ha della vita un inquadramento fisiologicamente scevro da determinate sfaccettature.

Questo non dev'essere un cambiamento da definire, possibilmente, positivo. Tra l'altro come potresti definire positivo un riallineamento su qualcosa che nemmeno ti interessa? Questo è un adeguamento  che devi ritenere necessario, perché la vita è fatta anche di questo. Tuttavia, non è questo il nocciolo della questione. Lo scopo di tutto questo è fare in modo che la tua autostima non ne venga fuori con le ossa rotte, questo ti comporterebbe una digressione che non puoi permetterti. Vedrai che se tutto andrà come deve riuscirai a convivere anche con questa roba.

Ti consiglio di avere pugno di ferro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2017)

Per me è una cosa che fa crollare la stima e a cascata sentimenti.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Questo tassello lo riporto qui. Proprio perché, dopo averti invitato a scindere i problemi di lui dalla tua ricerca di equilibrio e serenità, mi sento di dover rettificare quanto detto. Anzi, non tanto rettificare perché il tuo scopo è sempre quello, ma di aggiungere qualcosa.
> 
> Tu hai scoperto un aspetto di lui a te totalmente sconosciuto. Posso immaginare che la cosa ti sia giunta come un meteorite sulla testa, qualcosa che ha rimescolato le carte della tua vita e che lo ha fatto in modo determinante perché certe tendenze sono troppo preponderanti quando si tratta di comprendere le persone. Di conseguenza può risultare molto difficile epurare la tua esistenza da simili considerazioni.
> 
> ...


Sai Jon,
credo di capire cosa intendi trasferirmi e ti ringrazio per gli ottimi spunti di riflessione che mi dai. 
Ma parte il dolore che ho provato, e la profonda delusione ... sono contenta di avere in questo momento la visione chiara e cristallina di come sia veramente mio marito.
E' come se mi fossi tolta un velo dagli occhi. Quello che ho visto non mi piace, vero...ma é la verità. 
E' questa verità che sto elaborando, e mentre la elaboro sto lavorando anche su me stessa.
Chi sono io e cosa voglio davvero? 
Sono ad una fase successiva: per esempio, il fatto che possa pensarla, sentirla o rivederla, in questo frangente non mi sta importando piu'. Credo sia un traguardo importante. 
In questi giorni (non so quanto durerà), sto pensando: io sono qui, mi piaccio, piaccio agli altri... fai un po' come ti pare...


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me si nascondono per due motivi
> 1-perché sanno che il partner potrebbe non essere d’accordo
> 2-perché il partner potrebbe sentirsi autorizzato a fare lo stesso...
> 
> Sbaglio?


penso che tra poco saranno considerati anormali quelli che non tradiscano... il senso della famiglia si è completamente perso...


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> penso che tra poco saranno considerati anormali quelli che non tradiscano... il senso della famiglia si è completamente perso...


...ma tu pensi che quando c'era il "senso della famiglia" non si tradisse ?
Il tradimento e la famiglia viaggiano su binari diversi....è quando s'incrociano che succedono i danni


----------



## Lerino (5 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...ma tu pensi che quando c'era il "senso della famiglia" non si tradisse ?
> Il tradimento e la famiglia viaggiano su binari diversi....è quando s'incrociano che succedono i danni


non lo so, dico solo che tutte le coppie vivano momenti difficili e fondamentalmente la maggior parte delle persone tradisce per sentirsi vivo/a e qualcuno dice che rafforza la coppia.... perché non cercare certi stimoli con la moglie o con il proprio marito? è più semplice tradire che trasgredire con il proprio/a comapagno/a. Questa è la mia idea, poi mi sbaglierò.


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> non lo so, dico solo che tutte le coppie vivano momenti difficili e fondamentalmente la maggior parte delle persone tradisce per sentirsi vivo/a e qualcuno dice che rafforza la coppia.... perché non cercare certi stimoli con la moglie o con il proprio marito? è più semplice tradire che trasgredire con il proprio/a comapagno/a. Questa è la mia idea, poi mi sbaglierò.


Se esistono ancora delle braci calde è possibile pensare di riaccendere anche un fuoco, con la cenere no .... Almeno questa è stata la mia esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2021)

Lerino ha detto:


> non lo so, dico solo che tutte le coppie vivano momenti difficili e fondamentalmente *la maggior parte delle persone tradisce per sentirsi vivo/a *e qualcuno dice che rafforza la coppia.... perché non cercare certi stimoli con la moglie o con il proprio marito? è più semplice tradire che trasgredire con il proprio/a comapagno/a. Questa è la mia idea, poi mi sbaglierò.


Questo è uno dei tanti stereotipi legati al tradimento, ma a te che ti frega? Dovrebbe interessarti capire perché sei stato tradito tu? O no?
Si tradisce per lo stesso motivo per cui si compra un vestito nuovo. È nuovo. Gli altri sono nell’armadio e lì stann.


----------



## alberto15 (5 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se esistono ancora delle braci calde è possibile pensare di riaccendere anche un fuoco, con la cenere no .... Almeno questa è stata la mia esperienza.


Parli di una relazione o di un camino?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Parli di una relazione o di un camino?


Miii... simpaticissimo...
In un matrimonio purtroppo devi fare conto anche di questo...
Di cosa è salvabile..
O cosa non lo è più...
Purtroppo io sono più sul non salvabile...


----------



## Lara3 (5 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se esistono ancora delle braci calde è possibile pensare di riaccendere anche un fuoco, con la cenere no .... Almeno questa è stata la mia esperienza.


Vero


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se esistono ancora delle braci calde è possibile pensare di riaccendere anche un fuoco, con la cenere no .... Almeno questa è stata la mia esperienza.


L’ideale sarebbe non arrivare alle ceneri...se si tiene all’altra persona.
Questa è una delle cose che mi fa incazzare di più


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ideale sarebbe non arrivare alle ceneri...se si tiene all’altra persona.
> Questa è una delle cose che mi fa incazzare di più


....non dirlo a me


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’ideale sarebbe non arrivare alle ceneri...se si tiene all’altra persona.
> Questa è una delle cose che mi fa incazzare di più


Davanti alle ceneri di un rapporto gli innocenti non esistono.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Davanti alle ceneri di un rapporto gli innocenti non esistono.


Dipende, innocenti no ma può essere che uno lotta più di un altro o uno non si sforza nemmeno un minimo


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende, innocenti no ma può essere che uno lotta più di un altro o uno non si sforza nemmeno un minimo


Io ho imparato a pesare le parole. Di chiunque.
Perché ciascuno tende a costruirsi e a rafforzare la versione che più gli fa comodo.

E lo capisco anche eh. È un meccanismo naturalissimo.
Peccato che la soggettiva distorce. Sempre. E poi forse... la soggettiva di una coppia si fa in due.

Io non sono contro le rielaborazioni di ciò che è stato, anzi. Sono davvero convinta che serva tantissimo capire.. (volto in prospettiva) ma penso anche che siano davvero pochi gli onesti fino in fondo, rispetto all’ammettere a se stessi le proprie responsabilità.. o a vederle.
Quindi il 99% delle volte ci si autoinganna.

Consapevoli o meno.

Io cerco di sfuggire a questa logica, non amo (e infatti non l’ho fatto) la ricerca di attribuzioni di responsabilità col bilancino. 
Non mi interessa davanti ad un cadavere se è più colpa di chi ha sferrato la coltellata o più di chi l’ha guardato dissanguarsi senza parlare.

Le ceneri sono ceneri, e parto pensando che, di certo, almeno il 50% sono mie.
Assoluzioni o condanne non cambiano la realtà, e nemmeno come mi posso sentire.

Ma capisco che c’è chi ha bisogni diversi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho imparato a pesare le parole. Di chiunque.
> Perché ciascuno tende a costruirsi e a rafforzare la versione che più gli fa comodo.
> 
> E lo capisco anche eh. È un meccanismo naturalissimo.
> ...


Credo che ognuno di noi abbia esperienze diverse 
Se penso alle mie ceneri obiettivamente dubito di avere il 50 % della responsabilità e so per certo di essere stata l’unica a lottare per la mia coppia. Poi mi sono arresa. 
Non cambia il risultato finale cambia per me sapere che più di così non potevo fare. E per me questo è fondamentale


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi abbia esperienze diverse
> Se penso alle mie ceneri obiettivamente dubito di avere il 50 % della responsabilità e so per certo di essere stata l’unica a lottare per la mia coppia. Poi mi sono arresa.
> Non cambia il risultato finale cambia per me sapere che più di così non potevo fare. E per me questo è fondamentale


lo so


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che ognuno di noi abbia esperienze diverse
> Se penso alle mie ceneri obiettivamente dubito di avere il 50 % della responsabilità e so per certo di essere stata l’unica a lottare per la mia coppia. Poi mi sono arresa.
> Non cambia il risultato finale cambia per me sapere che più di così non potevo fare. E per me questo è fondamentale


Con mia moglie ho avuto le mie colpe... Non saprei definire la percentuale. Diciamo che quando parlo d'incazzatura è anche verso me stesso


----------



## alberto15 (5 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho avuto le mie colpe... Non saprei definire la percentuale. Diciamo che quando parlo d'incazzatura è anche verso me stesso


Quali colpe?


----------



## patroclo (5 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quali colpe?


Entrambi abbiamo difettato sul piano comunicativo. C'erano evidenti problemi che sinceramente non so se saremmo riusciti a risolvere, mi sono arreso davanti ai suoi muri di gomma e non ho capito il suo disagio


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Entrambi abbiamo difettato sul piano comunicativo. C'erano evidenti problemi che sinceramente non so se saremmo riusciti a risolvere, mi sono arreso davanti ai suoi muri di gomma e non ho capito il suo disagio


quindi vi siete lasciati? Ma che disagio aveva lei e che disagio avevi tu?


----------



## patroclo (6 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quindi vi siete lasciati? Ma che disagio aveva lei e che disagio avevi tu?


siamo separati da 5 anni. A lei non interessava un marito ma un padre per i figli, era depressa (scoperto dopo) e io semplicemente infelice


----------



## Lara3 (6 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> siamo separati da 5 anni. A lei non interessava un marito ma un padre per i figli, era depressa (scoperto dopo) e io semplicemente infelice


Cioè tu vivevi in casa con la moglie depressa e non lo sapevi che fosse depressa ?


----------



## patroclo (6 Maggio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cioè tu vivevi in casa con la moglie depressa e non lo sapevi che fosse depressa ?


La depressione assume varie forme e ha diversi livelli di gravita. A posteriori mi sono accorto di una serie di segnali che avrei potuto leggere in maniera diversa.
Lei si era chiusa come un riccio, si addormentava prima delle nove, non rispondeva alle mie domande se non  dicendo che era stanca e tesa per il lavoro....
Non erano sintomi ecclatanti e io non ero preparato. Durante la terapia di coppia sono uscite, a fatica, molte cose...ma ormai per "noi" era tardi


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

Riesumo questo 3d.
La domanda credo sia molto attuale.
Nell'esprimere il mio pensiero faccio una premessa: fedele non è chi non è attratto da altri, ma è chi pur essendo attratto non cede alla tentazione.
Così iniziamo a distinguere il discorso attrazione e fedeltà.
Gran parte delle persone che giustifica il tradimento normale, argomenta il questo modo: l'essere umano è un animale poligamo, quindi la fedeltà è una cosa imposta dalla nostra società. Inoltre l'uomo essendo un animale ha interesse a spargere il proprio seme, per garantire il proprio patrimonio genetico alle generazioni future, mentre la donna, molto opportunisticamente cercherebbe "esemplari" con un buon patrimonio genetico, e farebbe allevare la prole di un cd "provider". Siamo sicuri che sia così?
Premesso che se la nostra società è organizzata in questo modo, significa che la nostra "specie animale" avrà le sue buone ragioni. Infatti a differenza di altre specie animali, nella gravidanza si "sforna" un nascituro alla volta, ha una durata ampia, ed inoltre i pargoli hanno bisogno di cure prolungate nel tempo prima di diventare autonomi.
La monogamia è funzionale a questo. Infatti l'uomo che sparge il proprio seme ma non si prende cura dei piccoli fino alla loro autonomia, difficilmente tramanderebbe il proprio patrimonio genetico, in quanti i piccoli non sopravviverebbero a lungo, o non riuscirebbero poi in futuro a tramandare a loro volta il loro patrimonio genetico nella nostra società (intendo per come è strutturata. Ergo se non lavori non puoi mangiare e non puoi procreare). Dal lato delle donne vale lo stesso. Siamo sicuri che uno che va in giro a scopare e ad inseminare abbia un buon patrimonio genetico per garantire alla prole di farsi valere nella società? anche se così fosse, il patrimonio genetico nella nostra società non basta, ma servono anche le cure, cosa che un uomo troppo centrato a saltare di fiore in fiore non garantirebbe, e non sempre trovare un provider libero è cosa facile per le donne, soprattutto se queste si sono relazionate solo con l'altra categoria di uomini.
Una donna o un uomo che abbiano progetti a lungo termine quindi restano fedeli, almeno per il tempo necessario a garantire lo sviluppo della prole. Poi dopo tutto ci sta. perché effettivamente il per sempre è un qualcosa che nessuno può promettere. 
I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali, una sbandata di un notte che genera sensi di colpa può essere nascosta al partner, proprio perché la persona non lo rifarà più, in quanto chi tradisce sperimenta il dolore in prima persona. Diverse sono le avventure di mesi, le relazioni parallele, e i tradimenti seriali.
IL TRADIMENTO E' IL FALLIMENTO DI UNA COPPIA?
Ritornando al discorso sulla società, questa non è definita, ma è in continuo divenire. I cambiamenti che stiamo sperimentando negli ultimi anni sono molto rapidi. Quindi la società di 20 anni fa non è la stessa di oggi. Tale velocità rischia di trovarci impreparati. Infatti magari da un lato abbiamo l'immagine e la volontà della famiglia felice monogama, dall'altro le possibilità di tradimento aumentano. Che significa questo? Che se non saremo noi a tradire, magari lo farà il partner. Questo cozza con quell'immagine di famiglia con vita di coppia monogama che abbiamo, pertanto ci allontana da essa, esponendoci, e di conseguenza ci porta a pesare in maniera differente il tradimento, il fatto che sia possibile, ma rimane comunque una cosa sbagliata, e pertanto va nascosta, in quanto fallimento di coppia.
Già oggi la situazione è molto diversa rispetto a decenni fa. Il divorzio non esisteva fino al 70. Oggi chi si direbbe contro il divorzio? (quindi contro il fallimento di una coppia?)
Ad esempio oggi ci sono meno matrimoni del passato, allo stesso tempo ci sono più divorzi. Non è già questa una forma di "apertura" del rapporto? (intendo apertura alla possibilità di fallimento, e che quindi l'amore non è per sempre). Analogamente dietro la scelta di non sposarci ci potrebbe essere la paura/consapevolezza che non sarà per sempre, quindi inutile complicarsi la vita.


----------



## ologramma (15 Settembre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Riesumo questo 3d.
> La domanda credo sia molto attuale.
> Nell'esprimere il mio pensiero faccio una premessa: fedele non è chi non è attratto da altri, ma è chi pur essendo attratto non cede alla tentazione.
> Così iniziamo a distinguere il discorso attrazione e fedeltà.
> ...


tutte cose ovvie  ne abbiamo sempre parlato qui  , se leggi altro vedrai una miriade di situazioni che avvengono nelle relazioni  e cosa ha portato  a tradire


----------

